# Queen Mary Roehamptom Girls Part 4



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ladies............................

Happy chatting


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, just got in from the class - quite interesting really and day went quickly. DH even enjoyed it and had to demonstrate changing a dirty nappy. Glad he's had a ittle practice 

Carmen- probably best to speak to QM about scan if AF hasn't finished. Not quite sure whether they'll do scan or not. If it is almost over I'm sure they'll just do it. Good luck! 

Will chat soon.
Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks Jen, but AF arrived yesterday so hopefully I should be fine on Wednesday.








to everyone









Take care,
Carmen 
x


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Glad to hear that Kate and Grace are doing well. ;   They must be at home by now. 

Jen:  Sounds like you had a antenatal marathon.  How many more do you have?  

Carmen: Good luck for the scan on Wednesday.  This is the only time when you wish your AF to arrive.  Lets hope that the last you see of it for a while. 

Lou and Pri:  How are you?

I had a stinker of a cold over the weekend and had to take today off work.  Planning to go back tomorrow. Managed to go to the GP today and she has sent my details off to Kingston hospital so my 12 week scan can be arranged.  Hopefully will get a date before Xmas, so if everything is ok can tell our families.  We did tell our parents this weekend who were over the moon, but leaving the extended family until later.  

I would love to meet up for pre Xmas drinks,  lets make a date that suits us all.

lol olivia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all

Glad Kate and Grace are doing well

Carmen -   for tomorrow hun...

Olivia - Hop ethe cold is better 

Jen - Sounds like u had fun at the classes    What stage do they begin

Lou - How are you honey ?

I got an appt thro yesterday for a dating scan on Thursday - totally unexpected as I am back on the NHS and they told me there wouldnt be anything until the 12 week scan - oh well, I'm not gonna complain, did want some reassurance that everything is ok, so at least I wil have that as well as an accurate date

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hiya all

Sorry not posted for ages, been really busy, seemingly with everything and nothing if you know what I mean!! Have been logging on though and checking up on you!!  

It was great to see Kate and Grace last week, it's lovely to see what DH calls a fresh hatchling.... normally don't get to see them until they're a few weeks old. She is gorgeous!! Kate is looking very well as well - in spite of her black eye from falling downstairs... the nutter!!

Jen, thanks again for the lift the other night to see Kate, would have struggled to get there otherwise! Sounds like the antenatal marathon was useful.... at least DH has no excuses with the nappy now!!  
Glad you enjoyed the Sound of Music. We thought of going to the Singalong-a-sound of music with some friends but never quite got round to it!! Yes pre-Christmas meet up would be an excellent idea. 

Olivia, good to hear from you, glad your scan went well, that's a weight off your mind. At least your DH didn't pass out! It's not nice having a cold though when you can't take anything for it.... at least one thing you can be grateful for, at least it's not man flu!!!!  

Carmen, how's it all going so far, lost track now, when's your next scan, is it Wednesday as in tomorrow? Hope it's all going to plan, how are you feeling this time?    

Pri, that's great to hear about your dating scan, how exciting!  

Well I sent Raggy a text the other day, to see if she'd heard about Kate, and she hadn't. She apologised for not logging on, but obviously has her hands full so we can forgive her that as there are two of them!!! She sends her love to everybody and suggested we meet up some time, she was going to come back to me with a date. I guess we would need to co-ordinate with dates if it's one big meet up (which would be really great) as Kate can't drive yet due to her C/S and obviously Raggy has her hands full! As soon as she comes back to me with a date, I'll let people know. It might be difficult to get us all together, but we can have a good go at it..... maybe put in a couple of dates pre Xmas... what does everybody think?

We are on day 14 of our no-alcohol phase!! We are hoping to do it for the whole month. It's funny, I haven't really missed it much, although the last couple of nights I found myself doing recipes that involved cooking with red wine (and I had to have a jolly good snifter of the bottle!!) I thought I'd have lost weight (hoped to at least) but not a single pound yet!! Can't believe it! We're planning to go to our favourite Italian on Friday 1st December and have a nice bottle of plonk with it! Can't wait!!
I'm also getting desperate to have another go at IVF again. We've not really talked about it much since deciding to have a break, but I might mention it next month (over a bottle of red!!) OMG, how many times have I mentioned wine??   

Anyway, got lots of things to catch up on, look forward to hearing from everybody with a possible date or two for that meeting.

Lots of love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Lou - Good to hear from you hun - well done on your no-alcohol phase, I take it its not as easy then with the mentioning of wine a couple of times     Glad Raggy is doing well - she really must be sooooo busy now... hope she's coping well... Would really be great to meet up - Things are calming down for me a little now so will be able to be flexible - what sort of dates are we thinking ?

Jen, Olivia, Carmen - hope ur ok

I had a meeting with my boss yesterday about work stuff and she dropped in hints about what I would do after maternity leave, and whether or not I would come back part time or full time.. She pretty much told me that I wouldnt be able to come back to my own job so would have to consider what I would like to do - as I wont be able to do all the travelling... I also wont be able to work from home either !!  I'm gutted !!  Cant believe she's even putting this on me already... havent even told work officially yet..
It looks like I will have to be in the office Full time if I return and ideally I dont want to be away from the little one all week    Will have to see if I can afford to do just part time work..  Either way she has to leave a position open for me doesnt she ?

Pri...xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Pri, do you have access to the work issues board ? if so it might be worth asking the ladies on there if not here's a link to get permission 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=55043.0

pam xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pri- how did the scan go today? Strange that they're doing a dating scan as you efectively know exactly what day ovulation took place - same day as EC! Great that you get to see your bub again. Sounds well didgy at work - how can they put that kind of stress on you now?  
BTW to answer your earlier question re antenatal classes - ours started at 28 weeks. I think they started early because of Christmas.

Lou-     on the detox! Also glad you're ready to jump on to the rollercoaster again - surely the stats have to be in your favour now?!! 

Olivia- hope you're not working too hard and looking after yourself.

Carmen- how did your baseline scan go? Not long to go now.   

Kate- bet you've got your hands full now. Hope you're enjoying motherhood!

I think we really need to put some dates forward for Xmas drinks. I'm free most weekdays - other than tuesdays. Wed or Thurs evenings are best for me. Where is the most central meeting place for everyone? Should we do dinner and drinks? Probably best totry to organise something within the next 3 weeks, before all the Christmas parties come around!

Hope everyone is well.
Love Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Lou - Good that you are thinking of trying again! Hopefully 2007 is going to be your year!
Can understand the red wine trouble though.. because we have our treatment
around X-mas .. I am not going to any of the parties.. just to avoid questions about it all.









Pri - I do find it a bit strange that they don't give you any options! Is that legal allowed??









Hi to everyone else!!!









As for me had my baseline scan Yesterday and all was fine lining was 3.3 which should be under 4. So started with the injections on 1amp menopur.. Have my next scan on Monday and will have to do bloodtest as well. Hopefully no overstimulation this time!









Take care,
Carmen 
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Carmen - Excellent news on baseline scan -   for scan on Monday..  

Jen - I'm good with any weekday too at them moment ?

Pam -  very much for the link

I'm going to talk to Personnel later on today so will try and sort things out then or at least find out where I stand contractually

How's everyone else doing ?

The scan went really well !!  He/She was so cute, you could actually see the head and hands and feet... Considering 2 weeks ago it was a little blob...    
He/She was wriggling around and you could see the heart beating away...
I still have some follicles in my ovaries, the biggest one being 30mm which is whats causing the discomfort and bloating, but they did say it shouldnt affect anything    

Pri...xx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Pri;  How great to see the little one again.   I am running to the post each morning to see if they have sent through my next scan date.  Sometimes its difficult to believe I'm pregnant so want some reassurance.   I hope that the follicles are not causing you too much pain, will they reduce in size later on?

Jen:  Most wednesday and thursdays are good for me.  It would be lovely to include dinner as we are all off the booze.  Are you antenatal class free this weekend?  Hope you have a relaxing one

Lou:  How are you doing? Have you mentioned having another go to dh yet? Really impressed with your detox I tried it in September and only managed 2 weeks.  I am very weak. 

Carmen: fingers crossed for next week. Oh those lovely injections. EC not long now 

Still have the remnants of a cold but feeling better.  Going to see my friends and their 3 week old little girl this evening. Then tomorrow going to my godsons christening. Have to go out today and get something to wear!!  Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend. 
lol olivia


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Carmen- Thinking of you loads! How did the scan go yesterday? Hopefully no overstimming this time!!!  

Olivia- Hope you're over your cold by now. Do you have any pg symptoms? Hope you had a good time at your Godson's wedding.

Pri- what happened with HR at work? You really do not need this stress do you? Hope you're feeling better and the M/S is under control now.

Hi to Kate, Lou and anyone I've missed.

What does everyone think of getting together for a 'Chrismas' get together on Wed 6th December. We can always arrange a venue later. I think we should just organise a date which suits us all first- although any ideas for venue would be appreciated. Let me know what you think - would be great for us all to meet up!

Loads of love
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all
Just a very quick one tonight will post more later..
Just wanted to say Wed 6th is good for me too.
Hope everybody else can make it.
Carmen I have everything crossed for you!
Hi Pri, Olivia, Jen, Kate and anybody else I've missed!


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Quick update;
I have 7 follies on one side and 8 on the other side. On wednesday they where all between 10 and 12mm so hopefully they have grown quite a bit. Have another scan this morning and probably e/c next wednesday. Lining was 6.1 on Wednesday. No overstimming yet!

Hi to Lou, Jen,Olivia, Pri,Kate and everyone else!

Take care,
Carmen 
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Carmen - Exciting news. I'm so pleased for you. Have been thinking of you all week and wondering how it was all going. So, looks like it's all going to be going ahead! Good Luck !           

Hi to everyone else - is anyone else able to make it on the 6th Dec?

Have a good weekend all.

Love Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all, the weekend at last! 

Carmen that’s brilliant news on the follies, all seems to be going well this time, you’re sounding pretty positive. Fingers crossed for you that it all happens on Wednesday! I keep saying it, but this could be 3rd time lucky…. I’m rooting for you!   

Olivia, hope you’re feeling okay and not suffering any m/s. Have you got your next scan date yet? 

Pri your work sounds like they’re being very unreasonable. I hope you manage to sort something out with them. You don’t need that kind of stress at the moment.  

Jen, I’m still up for 6th December, hopefully everybody can make it too, otherwise we can plan another date? Food would be good. How sad was that last time when we went to the pub we were all on mineral water!!  

Well I think AF has pretty much arrived although it’s only day 24, I’ve been getting very mild spotting for over a week now, no idea why it happens like that and my last AF was so light I hardly noticed it. I keep getting paranoid that I’m having an early menopause!!! I don’t know if it’s because I’m pre-menstrual, but I’m having one of those ‘it’s never going to happen to me’ days and feeling a bit sorry for myself, which doesn’t happen that often.   I think it’s time to talk to DH about having another cycle of IVF again. I was trying to let us both have a break from it all but I can’t stop thinking about it at the moment, and need to get it off my chest. The alcohol free month is going great guns but I think if I bring up the IF issue, I might feel inclined to get the wine out!! Sad I know, but I think I’ll wait until next weekend. Will see how it goes!!! Anyway, sorry for rattling on about me!  
Tomorrow we’re off to see my godson who is now 2, his mum is my best friend from school and she had her one and only IVF cycle and he’s the result of that. Really looking forward to seeing him as I’ve not seen him since Feb last year, although I get regular pics of him.

Anyway, I must go, hope to hear from everybody soon that they can come on the 6th December.  Bye for now

Love Lou


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

If I feel good,depending on when e/c and e/t. will be. I will join you all on the 6th of December.

Lou - try not to worry about early menpause hun, a friend of mine had very irregular periods which all started when they where trying
for a baby. She was afraid of being in early menpause as well (she is 37)  however they kept trying and now she is 7 months pregnant!   

As for me, either my follies are not growing or this is how it feels to have a 'normal' cycle.. all I feel is a bit of twitching around my ovaries. Its nothing like the last 2 times.. hopefully they do grown a bit as on Friday the where all between 10 and 14mm.

Does anyone know what the ideal lining is for e/t ? Mine was 7.9 on Friday but will probably go up and last time it was about 13 .. which I think is quite high?

Takes care,
Carmen 
x


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi all,

Congratulations Carmen on your follicles.  Not long to go now.  Good luck for wednesday. 

Lou:  I think you are really amazing staying off the booze. I know exactly how you feel about wanting to start again.  If you are like me, part of you feels excited and optimistic, but in the background there is the fear of all those emotions that you have to go through again.  You just have to find the right time for you and dh.  I am sure he will be really supportive,  Who knows he maybe waiting to for you to bring it up.  If you do start soon think how healthy you will be.    

Jen : Unfortunately I cant make the week of the 6th but could do the next week.  How are you feeling? 

Pri:  It would be lovely to meet you if we do meet up.  

Finally heard from kingston hospital and have to call them when I am 10 weeks to make an appointment.  I do hope I get a scan before Xmas to make sure everything is OK.  No m/s but I do have terrible heartburn at the moment which i am glad to have and hope is a symptom of pg. 

lol olivia


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Carmen - have been thinking of you all week. How's it going? Are your follies ready for collection? If so, good luck with everything today. We're thinking of you and DH.   

Olivia- Glad you're not feeling too bad. Good luck with getting your scan before Christmas. I think they tend to book it for 13 weeks for the nuchal fold measurement.

Pri- how're you doing? Haven't heard from you in ages! Are you able to make the 6th? Would be great to meet you.

Lou- are you feeling a little better?    

We're off to the Lake District this weekend to visit some friends. Hope the weather isn't too bad. I seem to be developing a cold and have a sorethroat - hope it doesn't progress any further as I was really looking forward to going for loads of walks.

Love Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello

Well it seems to have been a pretty hectic week, barely had chance to log on, never mind post! 

Carmen, hope it's all going okay for you.... hope those follies have been growing... did you get the EC yesterday? Can't wait to hear! I don't know what the optimum lining is, I think 8 is good, but not really sure....

Sorry to hear about your heartburn Olivia, but as you say, if it's a sign of pregnancy then you're quite happy to put up with it! I love your ticker..... !!

Jen, enjoy the Lake District.... still never quite made it there myself, must do one day, I hear it's lovely. I think it will be windy this weekend, so don't get blown away! Hope you aren't getting a cold!

Pri, long time no hear, hope you're okay? 

Kate and Raggy, hope you're okay?

Well, feeling a lot happier at the moment than I did when I last posted.... must have been the hormones! Also, the prospect of alcohol tomorrow night helps!! Mind you, we're off out with friends on Saturday and I we're having a pre-dinner drink in the pub before hand. I predict getting legless..... I'm not looking forward to the hangover, so think we'll have to take it a bit easy!!!
I didn't get to visit my godson last weekend, his mother came down with bronchitis, which he'd just very kindly given to her, so won't see them till the New year now.

Any more updates on our Christmas dinner? If Olivia can't make it that week, I can possibly do the following week. 

What does anybody think?

Anyway, DH is waiting to use the pc, so best go.

Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Jen - Have fun at Lake District! Hope your cold is not going to be too bad.









Olivia - Sorry to hear about the heartburn! 

Lou - Have fun with your night out! We had planned a night out tomorrow with a few friends but now I am not going as
I do not want to be on my feet all night so my DP is going by himself as we had arranged it months ago.









hi to Kate,Pri and Raggy hope you are all doing fine.

As for me .. we had 5 eggs collected, 3 fertilised and then one didn't divided and 1 had genetic abnormality so only 1 left to put back.
But hey if this one stays with us it doesn't matter!

Take care,
Carmen 
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a quickie to Carmen...... good luck to the one embie.... this could be the one!!!!!!
As with Kate, it only takes one!


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Me again, just had a fab meal out at our local Italian, only to find he's closing down..   
It was a fab night, just had a beer, a half bottle of red wine (ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes!) and a liqueur. Had a fab night out and DH has said he's as keen as me to have another go in the new Year so might even ring QM tomorrow just to schedule us in....!! 
The time is right!!! It's our turn!!! (or is that the vino talking!!!)

Must go now as I'm probably rambling on in a drunken stupor!!!

    

Lou
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok so how many times did I say FAB?!!


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi

Lou that is Fab news   I will keep everything crossed for you! Hopefully 2007 is going to be your year!  

As for me starting to feel down about it all have a strong feeling that AF is on its way I know it is only day 4 but this is our 3rd icsi and if it doesn't work this time it might be the end of the road for us. I have the feeling that my body just doesn't want to accept it all  

Sorry for the negative post..

Take care,
Carmen 
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning Carmen, just wanted to say stay strong, don't give up hope yet, it's early days. You have to be positive. Thinking of you
x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Lou!! Today is much better! Strange is it how your moods go up and down during these 2ww     

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Carmen
It's a nightmare isn't it! What day will you test?
Where did everybody else go?
As nobody seems to have said any more about meeting up tomorrow night how about next week? on Wednesday 13th?
Olivia you couldn't make tomorrow, but what about next week?
Pri, not sure if you're still around?
Jen how was your weekend?
Bye for now
Love
Lou
x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if anyone can help,  does Roehampton do their egg collection there or somewhere else?

Ive just had a call to say my appointment time has arrived, only taken over 2 years!

Thanks

Kate


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Seven
They do the egg collection at Roehampton. They are a transport IVF site, which means that your dp/dh will take your eggs in an incubator right after the op to the Bridge Center where they do the embryology. He will then do his bit of the job (!) and then the embryo transfer is also at the Bridge.
Hope this helps. When do you start?


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  I have an appointment on 19th to see Dr and then nurses.

Do they really give the eggs to DH to take on the train to The Bridge Centre?

Did you have your ivf on the NHS at Queen Marys?

Thanks for replying so quickly

Kate


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hiya Kate , honest they do! They do recommend either a taxi, which I think costs a fair bit, (the girl in the bed next to me said her dh paid about £75) or my dh just drove up there, takes about 45 mins in the car, depending on traffic of course. The incubator is really quite big and heavy! (precious cargo). Then your DH will come back and tell you how many they got and then you can go home.  Sounds weird but it was fine really.
I got my drugs for free for 2 goes (one of mine was converted to IUI as I didn't respond) the second didn't work, but I'm not entitled to a free go (not sure why!) so I had to pay


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

So sorry I have not been around - been off sick the alst couple of weeks with really bad tummy pains and some spotting..  It seems I had a big cyst on my left ovary which was playing up...
I had my nuchal scan today and thankfully everything is ok, baby is doing fine, risk of downs is low and the cyst has disappeared - I've never cried so many happy tears in my life !!  
I can finally stop worrying and enjoy the pregnancy now.. I was so scared the baby wasnt going to be there today...

Hope u are all well - when are we meeting ?

Pri..xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

HI,

Kate - My DP always drives to The Bridge as well. It is indeed a bit weird but at least they have an important part in it all  
Lou  - It is indeed a nightmare one moment I think yeaaahhh it has worked the other moment I am sure it hasn't work.
        Not sure if I am going to test.. normally my period arrives 13 days past transfer. Which would be 13th of December. So I suppose 
        if there is still no bleeding I will test either 14 or 15 December.  
Pri  - Aaaagh that sound horrible! Not surprised you where in tears! But good that that silly cyst has disappeared   

As for my I seem to have (tention) headache every evening.. and then I worry that it is not good coz headache means hormone levels drop? And today (tmi coming up) I had quite a bit of cm so afraid that it is thrust (not sure about the spelling).

Take care,
Carmen   
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Carmen, still hanging in there!!     I know what you mean though about not testing, I have to say I never get that far, but I'm sure you will this time! Must be time for another BFP on here! Don't know about the cm though,   although I'm quite sure I read somwhere that cm can be a sign of early pg not thrush... I think I pickd up from your Dutch accent that's what you meant! (although thrust is much better!!!)   

Hi Pri, wondered where you'd been! Sorry to hear you've been having a rubbish time.... must have been a real worry. Glad to hear the scan went well though..... I'd have cried for England too! You must be    

We tentatively thought of Wednesday 13th December, so hope people can make it?

Hi to everybody else, just a quickie tonight.

Lots of love
Lou

xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry it's been so long since last posting - life has been a bit hectic. I'm now waiting for a delivery from John Lewis before heading off for an antenatal class at 9.30 and then driving to Canterbury afterwards for the afternoon. 
The Lake District was stunning this weekend - always lovely to get some fresh air and go for walks. They also had fantastic Christmas markets which were so sweet. The only horrible thing was the 6.5 hour rail journey home  

Lou - I'm so pleased your dinner was a success and you're climbing back on to the rollercoaster again. As you say, it must be your turn now! Do you have any dates from QM?

Pri- glad to hear from you. Bit scary about the bleeding, glad all is well with your bub. It's an amazing experience isn't it? For the first time the scan actually looks like a baby. Glad you're feeling better. 

Carmen -I wouldn't worry about the CM - I felt like I had wet myself a few times because of the increased CM. Could be a good sign. I think that at long as AF stays away, it's a good sign.       Not long to go now before the 2ww is over.

Kate - welcome. My DH actually went to the Bridge centre on the train. I don't think he realised that the incubator was so heavy and was a bit knackered when he returned. At least he had a very important role and I think it's quite good for them to be involved on some level. Of course he is very proud of delivering the precious cargo and I'm sure will tell our son all sorts of stories of how brave he was!

So, who is able to make the 13th? Would be great to meet you all.

Lol
Jen xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

Carmen, how are you doing on week 2 of 2ww?   You must be getting to that nightmare stage where you just can't concentrate on anything.... I'm thinking of you.....    

Good to hear from you Jen, you've obviously been a very busy girl.... don't you be overdoing it now will you!! Ihaven't actually rung QM yet, I'm on day 15 or so, so I might just wait until AF arrives (if it arrives... which it always does!!)   It will have to be next year anyway I expect as they will want to see us again I think. 

Pri, how exciting getting over the 12 week mark. Seems to have gone really quickly already.  

Olivia, are you okay? Any dates yet?  

I thought I;d see if Kate and Raggy can make it on the 13th December, so texted them, so far Raggy says count her in, yet to hear from Kate. Anybody else able to make it? Would be great, any suggestions of where? Carmen, I know how close it is to your test date, but would be lovely to meet you.

Got a busy weekend, want to try and finish my Xmas shopping tomorrow morning, then we're off to the Blue Man Group with my mum, bro and dh. Should be a laugh! Can't believe it's 2 weeks till we go skiing, that is if there's any snow, it's snowing now, but forecast to be mild so hope it doesn't melt or get rained on.....   ! It's got to be a good holiday because this time I believe it will be our last one before I get pg!! (it had better be!!)

Anyway, I hope to hear more takers for Wed 13th.... let's just go for it girls!!!  

I must go and perk up dh, he seems to have minor man flu, and I need him tonight (if you know what I mean!!)  

Lots of love
Lou

xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

I am not sure about the 13th of Dec. normally AF appears on day 13th and  well I don't think I will be such a happy camper if AF arrives that day.. 
At the moment I have all the AF symptoms I normally get so I am not too hopefull   however my DP keep telling me that I do not know
how it feels to be pregnant either and well he is kinda right there   
But if AF doesn't arrive that day I will come along!

Hope everyone is fine!

Take care,
Carmen  
x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone !
Wow what a catch up I have had to do !  You will have to excuse me if I don't manage to get everything covered in this one e-mail.
Well everything is fine with Grace and myself and she was 4 weeks last Tues and I am finally feeling a little more confident.  I still look at her and just stare for hours and can not believe she is here let alone mine !!
This has been a really scary (but of course very enjoyable ) four weeks.  You are so responsible for someones little life that you watch every breath, movement and worry about anything that seems just a little off normal. I think the lack of sleep also adds to your concerns ....
Still am starting now to get into some sort of routine and we are both understanding each other more which is great !
Firstly I would love to come along on the 16th (sorry Lou did not get your text, not sure what happened there ).  Might have to come a little later as DH has a Christmas party on the same night so he is going to try and get back after a few drinks and do a swap with me. Let me know what time and where.
Anyway a big thanks to Lou and Jen for coming to see Grace and myself in the hospital, was so good to see you both and hope I made some sense seeing I was feeling a little sleep deprived !  Thanks to everyone else for all you good wishes and thoughts - much appreciated.
So now a quick catch up.
Lou - so pleased to hear you are going for another cycle soon and yep totally agree 2007 is going to be your year - have a good feeling about it  !  Your posts still make me laugh esp. the drunk "FAB" one    and the little hatchling.  Will be brilliant to see you again soon.  Can you text me your address as well when you get a mo.  I know I had it somewhere but can not put my hand on it right now.
Jen - Lovely to see you and your bump the other day and you look great !  I still have a few clothes here for you and also some baby clothes you may want as believe it or not Grace has grown out of her newborn stuff already !  Can you text me your address as well.
Olivia - Pleased you have had the one scan to confirm the heartbeat etc and read out your post about your DH turning green to my DH as he can be a little like this as well and it made him smile. Have to say he did surprise himself with my c-section and managed to get through it and support me !!
Sounds like you really have been working so hard and hope you are taking time to relax a bit as I was just so so tired during that 1st Trimester.
Pri - pleased to hear all is ok with you are your small scare has all been sorted out and all was fine with your scan.  You are well on your way now !  Hope you have sorted out your work issues - makes your blood boil when things like that happen !
Carmen - sending you lots of luck with your one little embie, I really hope this one is the one for you.  I was not particularly positive about our one embie and so when it worked it was such a shock and then I felt bad for not believing in it !!  Had AF pains the whole way through so not sure if that helps reassure you at all.  Still will keep fingers crossed and really hope we all hear some good news from you.
Right must fly as Grace has just gone to bed so I need to catch some sleep to before she wakes up in a few hours time hee hee.
Hopefully see you all on Wed !
Lots of love
Kate 
xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Great to hear that all is going well, Kate. I can't believe that Grace is 4 weeks already! Sorry I haven't come round - life has been pretty hectic over the last few weeks! I guess Christmas is always like that. We have finally had all our nursery furniture delivered and now need to construct it! I can't believe that the wardrobe has been sitting ready to be constructed and we haven't had a moment to do so. Today we're going to a Christmas lunch which is likely to last all day and so doesn't look like it is going to happen today either. Would be great to see you again on the 13th - hope you can make it.

Lou- you must be getting really excited for your skiing trip now. Hope it snows buckets just before you get there! Looking forward to seeing you on Wed - hope DH got over his man flu.

Pri - Are you able to make the 13th? Would be great to meet you.

Carmen - Even more reason to hope that AF stays away - then we get to meet you too. I've got everything crossed for you. 


Does anyone have any ideas about venue for wed? There is a good Italian restaurant next to Gordon Bennetts - called Lucio's. Tell me if you'd like me to book. I can also give anyone a lift if they need one.

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend.

Lol
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Carmen, let's hope AF stays away for 13th! Would be great to meet you at last. Like Kate says it's possible to feel all kinds of things, and as you say, you won't know what feeling pg feels like! I so hope it works this time for you! Fingers crossed for your best Chrimbo present ever!!

Wow Kate, you're giving my rambling long posts a run for their money!Great to hear from you at last! It's lovely to hear all about Grace, sounds like you still can't believe it's really true and you're a mum!!! 

Jen, Wednesday 13th sounds good still, the Italian next to Gordon Bennet's sounds like a good plan. Count me in, best book a table at this time of year! Can't beleive all your nursery stuff is in place already! I bet that makes it all seem so real now!! 

Hi to Olivia and Pri and everybody else, hope you can all make it on Wednesday night!! Jen what time do you reckon?

Well we took my mum to Blue Man Group yesterday and it was a great laugh - DH even made his West End Debut when he ended up doing a bit of on-stage audience participation! Quite the super star, his head is just about fitting through the door!! Bless him.... did wonders for his man flu!! Then we walked back from Leicester Square to Waterloo across the bridge and the South Bank, and I felt quite Christmassy. Love all the lights and the view over the water is one of my favourites in London. It was a great evening!!

Anyway, I'm off downstairs now as DH is cooking dinner (Jen, he's got his nose in the La Petite Ferme cook book, and I'm not going to hold him back!!!) He's also done about an hour of hoovering (including pulling the sofa out) and all the ironing, so I'm thinking how very lucky I am!!!!

See you all on Wednesday!!

xxxx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
I was wondering if I could join your lovely board? I am due to start IVF in January at QMH - it's my first time so I don't really have much idea what I will be doing. Have my first appointment on 18th Dec. I actually had a myomectomy in July (fibroid removal) so have been on that tread for a while and then had to wait 6 months before starting the first IVF. 
Am really hoping you girls can give me some advice (I always seem to have loads of questions and always forget to ask them at the hospital)!! 
QMH seems to be successful, it's great to read about BFP and babies on here - hopefully it wont be too long until we are all at that stage.

Love Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome Daffodil - people on this thread are great and the support is wonderful. Don't think I would be in my present situation if it wasn't for these girls! Good luck with your treatment in Jan - at least you can enjoy Christmas.  

I reckon we should make dinner for 7 or 7.30 ish. I'll text Raggy and find out what time is best for her with the twins. What time would you be able to make it Kate? 
Pri and Olivia - are you able to make Wed?
I hope you're also on track for wed, Carmen. If you make it, it would mean good news all around.

Will chat soon.
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just  quickie to say hi to Daffodil! I'm hoping to start again in Jan so we might cycle together! 
Anything you need to know, one of us will almost def know the answer. Well I learnt something new, I didn't know what a mymectomywas until you said!!   

Bye for now!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Kate - Wonderful to hearfrom you and glad Grace is doing well...

Lou - Where are you going skiing ?  

Jen - How exciting to get all the nursery stuff in ?  Have u done most of your shopping now ?  When did you start...?

Carmen - How are you doing hun?  When will u be testing...     

Daffodil - Welcome hun and as Jen and Lou said if you have any questions at all feel free to ask..

Been busy on here !! My first day back in the office today after 2.5 weeks off - didnt realise how tiring it was going to be.. just to get ready, drive to work, walk across the car park and up the stairs to my office - I was completely out of breath  
It was kinda exciting too tho as I dont have to hide my bump with baggy clothes no - so made sure I came in with a fitted jumper so everyone could see my proud  
I find it quite embarassing/difficult to tell people that Im pg... stange  

So u ladies are meeting up tomorrow - what time and where ??  It would be really nice to finally meet u all..
Hopefully I will feel up to it.. 

Pri..xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

hi all,

Just a quick note I started spotting a bit today   so I want be joining you tomorrow. 
Still no full AF but not too happy with it.. I still have a little hope that it is just old blood..

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello!   

Really looking forward to tomorrow night. Jen, I think you said you'd booked the table, is it for 7.30? Can you confirm it's Lucio's in Maple Road, I got somewhere else up when I googled it, and I just wanted to make sure I didn't go to the wrong place!!

From what I gather, it's Jen, Kate, Raggy, Pri, Olivia, so will be great to finally meet you Pri! Carmen, we will understand if you don't but let us know either way how it goes NO AF!!!! I'll be checking the board when I get back!!    

Pri, lovely to hear you've got a bump and are showing it off....  must be a fantastic feeling, no wonder you're feeling proud of it! So I guess we'll know you tomorrow by the fact that you're the one in the tight jumper!!  

Hi to everybody else, and look forward to seeing you. Daffodil, or any other newbies, feel free to come along too, it's great to talk to other people who've gone through the same thing.

Must go!

Love
Lou


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Carmen, you posted at the same time as me, so sorry to hear about your spotting.... we will keep everything crossed for you.... Thinking of you hun! I really really hope it's old blood....

xx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Girls, Have been keeping up with you all from the pc at work but too busy too post.  

Carmen:  My fingers and toes and etc are crossed for you.  The waiting game is horrible but we are all thinking and praying for you.  lots of  

LoU. thanx for the text. looking forward to tomorrow night.

Pri:  Lucky you with your bump.  I cant tell if I have one yet or just a roll of fat due to all the naughty things I have been eating to stop feeling so hungry.  Have you had your 12 week scan yet.  Looking forward to catching up tomorrow.

Jen: you have been busy.  Not long now.

Kate: Hope to see you and some pictures of Grace.  You sound quite settled into motherhood.

Daffodil: Welcome.  Everyone on here has had a different experience so together they can offer all sorts of advice and the main thing support.

See you all tomorrow pm
olivia


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know their rules for NHS IVF at Roehampton,  my appointment has just come through after 2 and half years on the waiting list,  thought they had forgot all about me!!

But as you can see from my details,  whilst waiting I have gone private and had 2 goes,  not sucess but now Im worried this is going to affect my NHS go.

Can any one help.

Thank you and good luck everyone

Katie


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Katie, sorry don't know about the NHS stuff, hope somebody else can help.

Jen rang about tomorrow night - change of plan - Harts Boatyard Surbiton, Portsmouth Road, 7.30 for drinks, table at 8.00. We couldn't get in at Lucios (well they wanted the table back by 8.30!) Hope you can all still make it!!

L

xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

I look forward to finally meeting u all too 
Please excuse me if Im not all there tho - am absolutely whacked !!

Look forward to catching up with you all there 

Pri..xx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Katie, It depends on which PCT is paying for your NHS treatment.  Some PCTs will let you have as many private goes as you like before NHS others pay for your drugs when you go private and then set a limit on how many goes you can have on the NHS.  The best person to speak to is the manager at ACU (whose name I have forgotton.)  

Good Luck.  olivia.c

p.s
Lovely to catch up with you all


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Just wanted to say a very big  for a lovely evening - It was so nice to meet you all.. and thank you for making me feel so welcome in the little group..
I look forward to the next meet...

Kate - Hope Grace was OK..

Pri..xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Well as expected it was a negative again for us  . Not sure what to do now. Starting to think that it is just not going to happen for us.

Thanks for all the support

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Carmen:  I am so sorry. Theres nothing I can say to make you feel better. Don't give up hope. lol olivia


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Just wanted to say thanks so much for the great welcome you have all given. 
I have my hospital appointment on Monday so will report back after that (no doubt with lots of boring questions for all of you!)
Hope you all have a lovely weekend
Daffodil xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Dear Carmen
So sorry to hear about the BFN, and like Olivia says, nothing I say will make you feel better, just that I'm thinking of you and dh. xx
DAffodil good luck for your appointment Monday!
Pri, it was great to meet you at long last... see we don't bite!! Cute bump too!!! It was a great night, and lovely to see you all. 
Jen, thanks for yr text, been so manic today I've not had chance to reply yet!
Kate rang me last night with the name of a doctor who sounds amazing, a friend of hers is 38 weeks pg at the age of 42 and after being told by QM that there was not much hope as she had so many gynae problems. I was going to ring her today, but just didn't get a chance.Monday I will!! Carmen, if you want more info or her number, if you want to go down a different route. Apparantly she got this woman pg twice (she did m/c but 2nd time no probs) She is Chinese and a conventional dr as well as a holistic one.
Anyway, it's late, so will say bye bye for now, glass of red waiting for me downstairs. Still no snow for our skiing a week today


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Really enjoyed meeting up and could have stayed for hours chatting !  Got home and Grace was still asleep so she did well there - woke up about 15mins after I arrived in.
Carmen so damn sorry for you -just can not stand each time someone gets a BFN as you just know how horrible you feel and have to pick yourself up each time  
I am pleased Lou put the info on about this Dr as was going to suggest that as she does sound good and think we will go there first before attempting IVF again later.....who knows anything is worth a shot but seems she has some good results.  Like Olivia and everyone else says don't give up ! (easier said than done I know !!)
Pri - good to meet you and glad you had a good night . Good effort to come out when you are feeling that tired - I was wiped out at that stage !!
Lou- good to chat to you the other day and was watching the news and they were saying that the global warming has been severe this year and the ski fields are suffering !  
Jen - great to see you and watch your bump developing , can not believe how quickly time is passing now.  
Olivia - good to see you to and just wish had more time to chat but sure we will all get together again soon.
Raggy - So great to hear all your news and will def. catch up at some of the clinics. Meant to say to you the other night that you look really well ( good hairstyle/colour at the mo !)  
Daffodil - welcome and of course if any of us can answer any ?'s we will try.
Right must go and get on with things. 
Lots of love
Kate
xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks everyone!

Lou that dr sounds amazing! I would luv to have the number however I am not sure if they can do something for us as my DP has retrograde where the (tmi) semen are going back into his bladder.. and on top of that they are not happy swimmers either, maybe we should give them some swimming instructions  
Sorry to hear that there is still no snow for where you are going skiing, It looks like the snow is a bit crap everywhere.. we still have 4 weeks before we are going but there is not much snow were we are going either .

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Carmen - I am so sorry hun     
Lou - That doctor sounds great.. Definitely be good to give her a call... ^fingers crossed^
So sorry there is no snow yet ?  'Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow'       - Be glad you cant hear me singing this - I'm surprised it hasnt started to rain  
Kate - thank you for all your tips hun, Im now looking forward to going to Florida, I guess I was just getting worked up for no reason - after seeing you and Raggy I felt so much better - all those horror stories have slowly slipped away 
Raggy - Thank you too hun, when do you leave for your trip?
Olivia - How are you feeling hun -   for your scan on Friday 
Jen - How are you hun ? You looked amazing... Hope I look that good when I'm 32 wks.. 
Daffodil -   for your appt on Monday

Its my last day at work until the New Year now - so apologies in advance if you do not hear from me much over the next few days...  You know how useless I am at getting onto the computer at home.. never seem to have time..

Hope everyone has a lovely xmas....    (If I dont 'speak' to you before that)

Pri..xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Carmen,
Sorry to jump on your thread but I can't PM you as your inbox is full and I jsut wanted to say I've just seen your email.

I'm so so sorry to hear your sad news   - this ride is too unfair, it makes me   for you! Try to hang in there, you've been through so much this year and it's such a rollercoaster you're bound to feel worn out by it all. I know I still do feel raw a lot of the time, but I try to take each day as it comes and I know eventually I'll know what the right thing is for us. Hang on in there my lovely, remember how strong you are and remind yourself that you will be a mum  

Hope you have something really nice planned for Christmas  and that you get spoilt lots! 2007 is going to be our year - I'm sure of it    !

take care and look after yourselves
lots of love &   as always
Sarah
p.s. sorry it's taken me so long to reply to your message, I've been steering clear of the site for a while and for some reason your message didn't come through to my email.

p.s. good luck to all of you and have a wonderul Christmas! xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Kate, good to hear from you. I finally managed to ring the dr, but got her voicemail because the clinic is closed until the 23rd December, so I've left a message for her to call me back! I'm prepared to give anything a go!! 


Carmen, I'll pm you with that dr's no, eventhough your dh has swimmer problems, even if you have another ICSI, it might be worth seeing her alongside it, who knows, one might compliment the other. I'm going to see if I can find anything out about her on the internet. I hope you're okay, and can put this set back behind you. I hope it snows for you.... where are you going?

Pri, lucky you being at home now, knowing what you're like though I bet you haven't got your feet up. If you do get a chance to log on at all, MERRY CHRISTMAS! Look after that cute bump!

Hi to everybody else!!

I've just had the most stressful week,   culminating in me in the office this morning ending up in tears and my boss sending me home!. To cut a long story short, have been mega busy, Xmas party was fab by the way and all went smoothly. I think it's just an anticlimax after that, and I've just been on edge since. Still very busy at work, and then to get stressed about there being no snow, and cancelling and losing all that money. Everybody kept saying, just go anyway, it might snow, it will be lovely anyway!! NO IT WON'T!!! I've been in a resort in the rain before, believe me, it is depressing!! We looked like losing all our money on the hotel, but when we asked them if we could change to half term in Feb, I got an email back just now saying they can!! It seems it's no extra cost either!! (well their English is about as good as my French, so I hope we've understood each other) Anyway, I've now got a grip, and I'm off into the office again! One of the girls announced her pregnancy yesterday which was lovely and I was really pleased of course, but I got my AF yesterday and the hormones got the better of me last night. Today was the final straw!!!! Oh joy! If I hadn't had my m/c, the little one would have been 2 tomorrow so I think that doesn't help much either!  

Anyway, enough about me and the miserable me post.... please ignore me, I am cheering up, honestly!!!

Lots of love to you all anyway! Will be catching up soon.

Lou
xxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Carmen, your inbox is full, so if want the number, have a little clearout and let me know!!
xxxxxx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi everyone:

Lou:  Glad the party went well but sorry that you are feeling down. Does this mean that you have put skiing off until feb.  Pity the fog isn't snow.  I hope you feel better soon.  Kust think you may be able to get to see the Dr sooner if you are at home. My fingers are crossed for you.

Kate:  You loked so well and in control when we met up.  An inspiration fo us all.  Hope you all have alovely Xmas

Jen: Have you finished work yet?  Thanks for organising a lovely evening.

Pri: Great to meet you.  looking forward to swapping tips in the new year.

Raggy:  Lovely to meet you having followed your story in the posts.  And we are practically neighbours.  must catch up for a coffee and a chance to meet your gorgeous twins in the new year.

I am off to Scotland tomorrow after our scan.  This week has been a nightmare as I have developed an itchy rach all over my body which is making sleep impossible.  .  Went to GP who said it was hives.  hoping to catch a dermatologist at work and see what they think it is.  had a look on the internet and off course only found the worrying skin rashes. 


Hope everyone has a lovely Xmas. 

Merry Xmas
lol olivia


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi ladies,  I pooped o nthe board a week or so ago as had appointment coming up at QM and you were all very helpful,  even though I was in shock about DH taking the eggs off in a tax round London,  he thought I was joking when I told him!!!

Had my appointment on Tuesday and all sounds good, gearing up for an early NY start,  just wondered if anyone could help,  my old consultant had recommended Gestone as I done seem to absorb Cyclogest very well,  but they completely dismissed using it at QM and said unecessary,  have any of you been prescrided it from QM's,  is it worth asking again?

Also do you know where DH does his bit,  is it at Roehampton or at the Brighe when he arrives with the precious delivery!

Thanks everyone

Look forward to getting to know you all.

Kate


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Kate,

QM as far as I know only does use cyclogest however I think Raggy used gestone.. not sure if she asked the Bridge or QM though.
My DP always does his bit at the Bridge. Good luck with it all! Do you start in January?

Lou - I have cleared my inbox! Sorry I do not always pay to much attention to it. I hope you feel a bit better! Just come skiing with us I think there have been a bit of snow where we are going but not enough yet..

Olivia - Have fun in Scotland and don't scratch to much!

Hi to everyone else! Hope you are all fine..

As for us.. I have order some docs on adoption and we will have or follow up appointment  in March (!) not sure if there is a point of going for icsi again or results are not very hopefull.

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a quick one tonight

Carmen, hope you're ok, will send you that number later. Interesting to hear you're investigating adoption. I've kind of thought about it, but not sure it's really for me, but would be interested to find out more. 

Kate, yes your DH will be shown to a small room at The Bridge, with soft lighting and some nice mags...! DH was laughing about it after, he didn't know whether to do it quickly or take his time.... wasn't sure which would impress the nurses the most!! They are lovely at QM, but you're right about the gestone, I have asked them about it and they don't use it. Raggy had 3 attempts and on the 3rd had gestone and it worked, nobody knows if coincidence or not, but i'd rather use gestone because my cycles are very short. Raggy got hers from the Bridge, she had to pay for them, btu I think not expensive. I would do the same myself next time. It's not proven, but I think it's got to be worth a try.

Olivia, yes we've changed the skiing to half term, which is not great as its so busy, but better than no snow. It must surely snow between now and then!! Lots of people said just go anyway, but it's not the same. If it's horrible weather it would be a nightmare!
What about your rash? That's terrible..... hope you're not too uncomfy and it goes away soon!!!

Anyway, I'll be off for now!  Hello to everybody else!!

Lou


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 
Just a very quick posting to say that I had my appointment on Monday and all went well. I start d/r on 2nd January with an estimated date for EC on 29 January so after waiting so long it seems to all be happening really quickly now. 
I will be off line over Christmas but just wanted to say a big MERRY CHRISTMAS to all of you and I hope Father Christmas gives you all lots of nice presents! 
Love Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

hi all 

MERRY XMAS !!!!!    

Lou - hope ur feeling a little chirpier honey -   
Olivia - hope scan went well

Everyone else - catch up soon

Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE !!!

Hope ur all ok and had a good Xmas and New Year..

I'm back at work now    Feels horrible after a long break... I had a terrible cold the last week, but feel much better now... (Our boiler packed in which didnt help - had to spend some of our time at our parents coz it was too cold in our house - came back yesterday night - it was freezing - hopefully they can sort it out today or tomorrow  
Sickness and tiredness seems to have eased off - and the 2nd trimester is defo better - I can finally say I am now enjoying this pg...

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Quick Hi to everybody and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!    

Pri what a time for your boiler to die!   Hope it's sorted now! There have been a lot of colds going round, hope you're better now, nothing worse than not being able to take anything for it!! (still, being pg, you prob didn't mind the reason!  )

Hi Daffodil, how's it going with th downregging? Feeling okay so far?  

Hope you all had a great Xmas anyway. We were at home after cancelling the skiing so was really chilled out, ate and drank too much though, so it's back on the wagon again for January, not such a bad thing. DH is still feeling ill today after New Year's Eve.... yes he stayed up til 6am and had to spend much of yesterday in bed.... and yes he made it spectacular!!!  

I'm seeing a Dr on Sunday who specialises in acupuncture and herbal remedies, cut a long story short, Kate recommended her after a friend of hers got pg. She thinks I can increase my chances with acupuncture so I'm going along for a consultation and probably an acu session too.   After seeing her, I will get in touch with QM again to set up another IVF go. My only concern is I googled this lady and can't find any info on her, and can't find her on the acupuncture website, but maybe I'm spelling her name wrong so will find out on Sunday anway.

Anyway, will let you know how I get on.

In the meantime, not much happening! Hope you're all okay out there.

Take care

Love
Lou


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Seems like ages since I last logged on - hope everyone had a great Christmas and New year. We hosted Christmas this year - my cousin was meant to help me prepare but she managed to break her arm on the Fri before Christmas! I managed to get everything done though and it was a success. Also managed to enjoy Carols by Candlelight at the Albert hall on Christmas Eve - despite the transport nightmares. We ended up having to drive there much to DH's dismay.

Lou - sorry you had to postpone skiing holiday - probably best as not sure if you would've made it out there because of the fog. Also so pleased you're giving this women a go - worth a try. Good luck, can't wait to hear all about it.

Pri - glad you're feeling better. Soon you'll start to feel the bub moving around and will also be starting the countdown to your maternity leave.

Daffodil - how's it all going? Must've been difficult over New Year or did you have one last binge before D/R. 29th Jan seems like a good day for E/C. It's also the date that has been set for me to have my Caesarian, so baby Jen will make his appearance on that day. 

Hi to Kate x 2, Carmen and Olivia too.

Will catch up soon.
Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Jen - Not long to go - You must be so excited to meet the little one..  Glad Xmas went well, I still cant believe you were hosting that day - you are so brave..

Lou -  for Sunday hun, hope it goes well.. Sorry you had to cancel your hols    Hope DH is feeling better   

Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

I'm so excited Desperate Housewives is back on (did u guys used to watch it) (I know I'm sad   ) - had to record it yesterday tho as we were out for dinner...still staying at B&B as boiler wont be fixed until tomorrow now...
Did u watch Prison break - that starts on the 15th too...
And Celebrity Big Bro yesterday - dont know if I'll be watching that tho - see how it goes...
At least January wil be going by quickly !!!

Hope everyone's doing ok...
I'm not in work til Tuesday now - so apologies if you dont hear from me before that - got a busy one tomorrow too and am going to the Kylie concert on Saturday night 

Pri..xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 
I hope you all had a great Christmas and New Year. 
Am on day 3 of sniffing and I think it is going ok - just concerned that I'm not getting enough each time I sniff (but I understand that lots of people think that). I have my down reg scan on 17 Jan so just have to keep sniffing until then. Am not having any symptoms at all and feel absolutely fine so I hope that is a good thing. 
*Jen * - 29 Jan definately sounds like a good day! I bet you can't wait
*Lou * - Good luck for Sunday, I hope all goes well 
*Pri * - I forgot that Desperate Housewives was on - you'll have to tell me if anything exciting happens. I did watch Celebrity Big Brother but didn't know all of them so not sure if I will watch the whole thing (mind you, I say that every year and then get completely hooked!) I hope your boiler gets fixed soon - definately not the right time of year for that to happen. Enjoy the Kylie concert, a friend of mine went on New Year's Eve and said it was absolutely brilliant!

Love to everyone else and here's to a great 2007

Love Daffodil xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone.  I'm dashing out in a minute so hope you don't mind a quick question?  I had a private IVF cycle at Hammersmith last month which unfortunately ended in an early miscarriage.  Yesterday we finally had our appt with our primary care person who is going to put us forward to Roehampton for our NHS attempt.  

I was wondering if you could tell me how long I can expect to wait as we're allowed to fund two attempts of our own and still have an NHS attempt so I'm not sure whether to try one more in the meantime or whether to wait for the NHS cycle?  

Also, I'm assuming you can go privately to Queen Mary's?  Does anyone have a number I can call to have a chat with them about it?

Thanks so much and sorry to be so brief.

Sarah
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi, good to have some people back after Xmas and New Year! Been so quiet lately!!  

Sarah, sorry to hear about your m/c after your go at Hammersmith. I went privately at QM as my PCT would only fund my drugs for 2 cycles and I'm now going for a 3rd attempt so all private. Our first go became a IUI so I don't really count that one.
Anyway, I think the waiting list is about 2 years so you might want to go privately first. The number is 020 8487 6417. You will prob get an answerphone but they will get back to you quite quickly and are all very helpful. Don't know if you're aware but the e/c and et are done at The Bridge Center at London Bridge, everything else is done at QM though and is not a problem. Hope this helps.

Daffodil, I didn't really get any symptoms while sniffing, just headaches after a week or so, but these went when I started stimming. You will get paranoid about absolutely everything, so don't worry, just log on and we'll be here to offer advice!!! I tell you the best advice is to look forward to the drug you get for the egg collection, just like one big glass of wine that you've been so deprived of!!! 

Pri, I love Desperate Housewives too so will be watching it when I can. I missed a lot of the end of hte last series so got a bit confused, sure I'll pick it up again though. Afraid I don't do Big Brother..... I used to but it gets on my wick now! We're watching Green Wing reruns at the moment in time for the final one tonight.... I know it's completely bonkers and bizarre but it makes me laugh. Can';t wait for Shameless to start on Tuesday too!  Oh I'm so jealous about Kylie though..... would love to see that!

Jen how exciting you've now got a date for your C! Wow! Suddenly it seems to have come round so quickly! I'm so impressed with you doing Xmas... I can see you're going to be one of those really organized mums! Yes we were quite glad we didn't have to drive through the fog! 

Hi to Kate and Kate and Olivia and Carmen and Raggy if you're logging on at all, and anybody else I've missed!

A good friend at work who is getting married in July told me today she is going to have to postpone her wedding because she's found out she's accidentally fallen pg!! I had to stop myself from saying 'accidentally?? You cow!!!' She was grumpy because she's renowned for a drink or two and so suffered hugely over Xmas and New Year. Apparantly her liver has gone into shock!! Well that now makes it 7 pregnancies in the office! I'm obviously not doing something right.... I can't catch a cold never mind anything else! Hey ho!!

Anyway, enough of that, don't want to get gloomy, looking forward to Sunday!

Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone!!

Had an interesting Xmas staying with my mother-in-law   which has taken me a while to recover from. Back at work now .  Good to hear everyone had a great Xmas.

Lou: Bet you are looking forward to skiing. I hear that there is now some snow in the alps.  DH and I are heading to St Moritz in 2 w/e for a long w/e (through his work). I won't be skiing but enjoying relaxing with a book or two. I'll survey the snow for you.  Any news on the next cycle? I wouldn't wish any of the heart ache that we QMRH girls go through but it does stick in your throat when people fall "accidently" pregnant and then moan.  My fingers are crossed for you and I hope that 2007 will bring you everything you want.

Jen:  I am amazed at your energy doing Xmas. I didn't realise that D-day was so soon.  You must be so excited. Part of my interesting Xmas was that Dh and I also ended up doing Xmas as we arrived at MILs and she had not organised anything.  We spent 2 days before Xmas running around like headless turkeys. She than on Xmas day accused me of interfering in her preperations!! I spent the rest of the week making sure my feet were up so the she could only accuse me of being lazy.  However we finally told the family about our bean and they were thrilled.

Pri:  OMG no heating. You poor thing. Hope it gets fixed soon. How was kylie?  

Daffodil: Good luck with the sniffing. Like Lou I just got headaches, but they weren't too bad.

Sarah:  Good luck with your QMRH appointment they are lovely people.

kate and raggy: Hope you are well and the wee ones had a lovely first Xmas.

back to the sofa now.  i am still exhausted and waiting for the bloom of the second trimester.  My rash has thankfully improved.  Dermatologist called it Pruritic Urticarial papules and plaques of pregnancy. I have the pleasure in knowing that it may well return at some point.  However lathering myself in diprobase has helped.

lol olivia


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just popped in to let you know how I got on today with my appointment today. DH came with me and we had a 45 min consultation which was really interesting. Statistically (and don't we all just lurve statistics) acupuncture can increase your chances of conceiving. She thinks the second half of my cycle is too short (I ov about day 13 ish and then after some days of spotting, I get AF on day 25) and thinks that it may be due to a hormonal imbalance. I might have some 'blockages'! I was quite pleased she didn't tell me to go on any diets, like giving up dairy and wheat. She seemed to think I was healthy enough, but told me off for exercising too vigorously in the second half of my cycle, which is true! I am going to see her again next weekend and she discussed using it in conjunction with an IVF cycle in 2-3 months time. One of her patients had 17 IVF cycles....!!!!! and then fell pg after acupuncture with her! Sounds bizarre but the nice thing about this is it doesn't involve drugs! So feeling quite positive all round. I think I will wait for my next AF, if it comes (!) and then when it does, will ring QM and book in again for a couple of months time, say Easter!

Anyway, enough of my rambling, I'm obviously a bit full of myself tonight!!!!! 

Good to hear from you Olivia, certainly sounds like you had an interesting Christmas. I remember you telling me about your strange meals you've had at your MIL's house!! At least it all turned out okay in the end, glad your rash has cleared up a bit though.  (Not so good that it could come back!!!)  

Must go anyway!

Love to everybody else!

Lou
xxx


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone
Have not been on for awhile as our laptop just died and could not even turn it on in the end ! So New Year New Laptop which has been great as much faster and believe me I need efficiency in my life at the moment esp. when it could only be a five minute window sometimes !!
Anyway all fine here and have been trying to get out regularly and go for walks as the weather has been keeping us a bit housebound sometimes.
Have been trying to undo some of the bad habits we have created such as rocking to sleep and allowing Grace to fall asleep in our arms so have had quite a few nights of good crying sessions to go through in order to try and break these which has been very trying to say the least but slowly getting there !
Lou - good to hear about your session with this doc was very keen to hear how you got on. Sounds v.interesting and always good to have another perspective on things.Interesting about your cycle being a little short etc. Wow a woman who went through 17 IVF sessions !! Great to hear it happened in the end but boy that is serious money !
Jen - can't wait for your big day and enjoy the next few weeks make sure you put your feet up (not that I did huge amts of that had to much nesting to do !).
Pri - shame about your heating and hope you are back home now and back to your own bed etc. Great to hear you are out and about a concerts etc.
Olivia -hmmmmmm you must have patience of a saint ! what is it about MIL's !  I spent Xmas with mine saying "grace can forget her routine for the next week and go back to normal when she gets home " an " grandma knows best " etc ....was not happy so came back a day earlier.  Not good about the rash can drive you mad. I got severely itchy feet and was awake many nights scratching them to pieces.
Right must go and get my jobs done before next feed !!!
Hi Raggy - hopefully see you at baby clinic soon
Lots of love
Kate
xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Nice to come back and see all of your posts...

So holiday season and spirits are well and truly over and back to the grindstone..  

Kylie was reat - definitely worth going to and thankfully we are back in our nice warm house...  

Lou - Dont you just hate it when people 'accidently fall pg' and then feeli like its a bad thing coz they cant drink etc - Some people just dont appreiate it... Plese dont let her get to you - and your time will come...         The accupuncture sounds great, I read up on it a lot and was going to opt for the same if this tx didnt work - I have heard lots of success stories about it and cant wait to add you to that list..

Olivia - Sorry Xmas at in-laws wasnt too great - but at least u managed to put ur feet up - good for you!!  Did it change much whe you told them your good news?  have u got a bump now?

Kate - Oh dear, sounds like u had a mare at the inlaws too - not nice when they start telling you how to bring up your baby..  And they're not the ones having to come back and look after Grace when she is not happy about her routine changing.. Anyway hope Grace is doing well...

Jen - How are u honey ?  Not long to go - how exciting?  Are you all ready to bring home your baby soon?

Daffodil - How's the sniffing going hun ?  Do you have an estimate date for EC?

Love to all

Pri..xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Lou- this woman sounds very interesting and it's great to hear you sounding so positive. Maybe you shoud also swop seats at work! I had the same thing- it was so frustrating watching people go off on maternity leave andcome back in the time that we were trying. At least my boss was very understanding as she is going throuh the same thing. We would occasionally have a bit of a ***** session which helped. Not sure how much she's *****ing about me now! Will be interesting to see what the scans say after the acupuncture.

Pri- glad you're back in your own place - must be a huge relief. I'm also very excited about Desperate Housewives starting again. Stupidly I watched the double session last week and then was too shattered to watch ER the next night! We watched the first episode of Big Brother and I don't think that I'll be watching any more! Heard Jade Goddie is now in - she irritates me too much to watch her.
I've heard that Kylie is a fantastic concert to go to - I'm so jealous. Can't believe how much you're doing - just don't overdo it!

Sarah- The NHS waiting list is 2 years at the moment. We also went privately (which is much cheaper than many other clinics) and all the QM staff are great. Good luck in all your treatment.

Daffodil- you must be on the countdown to EC now. How exciting.

Olivia - sounds like out MIL's should get together - they sound very similar. We went there for New year - she had told us not to worry aout booking accomodation and then at the last minute told us that there was nowhere for us to stay and we ended up staying with a past neighbour of hers who was over 80 and disabled and keeps loads of rescue animals. Needless to say wasn't the happiest of New Years! She's also trying to name our baby - very frustrating.

Kate - sounds lilke you're on top of things at home. Your MIL can join the same club as Olivia's and mine! Get a taste of their own.

Well, I'm now on maternity leave with only 20 days to go before becoming a mum. I must admit that it still feels very unreal! I still wake up some mornings thinking it has all been a dream. I think I've spent too long hoping that this day would come. Almost prepared for his arrival, just feel a desperate urge to tidy my whole house to be organised for his debut!

Hope everyone has a good week.
Love
Jen x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all your help with our questions,  its now offical I will start D/R as a QM girl on monday,  Daffodil and Lou Dem are you both starting treatment now?

Im a bit nervous as they do things a bit differently to my previous clinic,  they have inisted I sniff to D/R previously done injections,  and want to use Gestone but yet to convince them,  it does mention it in the printed stuff they gave me so going to keep trying.

Drugs delivered in a big parcel today,  was like xmas!!

Great to see all you ladies with BFP,  hope to be joining you soon.

Katie


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Katie - that's excellent that you are strating tx already   hun and look forward to you joining us on the BFP's

Jen - Must be so nice to be on maternity leave now.. Hope ur going to take it easy too.. try and get all the sleep you can before the little one comes.. So exciting, you gonna meet him in 19 days !!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok

Gonna have to Sky plus DHW tonight - off out to dinner with my school friend whom Ive know since we were eight and the hubbies... She is also pg - 3 wks behind me... Its amazing, we graduated together, got married in the same year and now having babies so close to each other..

Pri..xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone, 
I'm sorry but this is a bit of a "me" posting and wanted to get your advice - have been sniffing Suprecur since 2nd Jan and AF was due a couple of days ago but no sign - have any of you experienced a delay during d/r? It's just typical - you never want the stupid   to come but the one time you need it to it doesn't!!!! Am just worried that something isn't right so if you girls if you know any different, please let me know - am panicking a bit, I've waited so long for this and now am afraid it's going wrong right at the beginning. 

Will do personals later I promise, just stressing at the moment! 

Love to all 
Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Daffodil- try not to panic too much. I think the suprecur does delay things. I know I was late too and thought that it would delay events. I was abroad when D/ring and had to sniff for an extra week and was absolutely fine and got my BFP, so please don't worry too much. If you are concerned, phone QM and see what they say.
You're almost there!
Lol Jen x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Daffodil,

Im new to Queen Mary's but have had 2 IVF's before and on both AF was late whilst I was D/R on Suprucur,  but it turned up eventually in time for my scan and my lining was nice and thin.

When are you due for your D/R scan?

Have you ever had acupunture?  I had a session and AF turned up next day!

Good luck

Katie


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 
Thanks Seven and Jen for your replies - I feel a bit better now. It's ridiculous how stressed out I can get over one little thing. I can't imagine what a nightmare I'm going to be if I get to the 2ww!!! Seven will def think about the acupuncture if still no sign by Friday

Jen - How are you enjoying maternity leave? I hope you are managing to get some time to put your feet up or is there too much "nesting" going on!!!! Not long now, I bet you are so excited. 

Seven - I started d/r on 2nd Jan with my d/r scan on 17 Jan (hopefully - if AF arrives before then!!) and anticipated egg collection is for w/c 29 Jan so we will be going through it together. This is my first IVF though and I'm absolutely hopeless at understanding everything that is happening and all the lingo so not sure if I will be much help! I have found the sniffing absolutely fine so am sure you won't have any problems. The only worry was if I was getting enough with each sniff but will just have to wait and see.

Pri - Hope you had a good dinner - forgot to watch DHW again, honestly I'm so scatty at the moment, I can't remember a thing!

Lou - the acupuncture sounds really interesting, you'll have to let us know how you get on 

Sarah - Hope you have managed to get in touch with QM. As the girls said, they are lovely there

Love to everyone else 
Daffodil x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Daffodil - Glad you're feeling a little less stressed now, its totally normal and we all did the same going thro tx - just feel free to ask any questions you have anytime...
Dinner was loveley thanks.. I cant believe how big I looked compared to my friend..I have had my bump for ages, it just keeps growing - People think Im 6 months or keep asking if I have two in there  

Seven - How are you getting on hun?

A big   to Jen, Kate, Olivia, Lou and Raggy

DH and I are thinking of going to the Mama and Papa's warehouse this weekend just to have a look around...Cant wait - Not looking to buy anything for at least another 2/3 months tho..

I have confirmed my maternity leave with my boss today - Im adding some annual leave so that maternity leave does not start until 2 weeks before my due date, but I will have my last day at work on May 11th      I cant wait !!!
My boss has been a lot better now - she has almost agreed too that if I come back full time then I can work from home 2 days a week which is perfect !!

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi everybody   

Pri, excellent news about your job! At last they've come to their senses! I bet May 11th can't come quickly enough for you. Bet your bump is really neat though! 

Daffodil, my AF was late on suprecur too, but when it did come it was really heavy so watch out for that! Had to nip out to the shops to get extra protection as my usual amount for the day was not enough!!! TMI!! It doesn't happen to everybody though, and I found with suprecur it felt like nothing was happening, but the DR scan was fine! Great that you and Katie Seven are going through it about the same time! 

Jen, hows the maternity leave going? I can't believe it! Only a couple of weeks away! Can't wait to see the little one on his debut!

Katie, I've decided to book in for my next tx in about March, partly to give the acupuncture a chance to get going and partly because we're skiing mid Feb now (alhtough the way things are going - it's raining there and plus 5C..... we might not!!) I got really excited when my drugs arrived, I ahd to have them delivered to work, but had to dash home with it to put the stuff in the fridge! The bumf that QM give you is exactly teh same bumf I got from The Bridge when I first contacted them, I think they share the paperwork. If you're insistent about gestone, speak to The Bridge, I know Raggy did and got it there. I'm going to too, QM said it made no difference but I've heard other reports!

Kate, good to hear from you, it sounds like you're well in control! I bet Grace has really changed already. Not long til you're off to NZ, is it Feb? Bet your family are dying to meet the new kid on the block!

Hi to Raggy, if you've had time to log on.... and Olivia. Carmen, how are you hun, are you still out there?

Well, off to my acupuncture session on Sunday. The night before, my bro is having us round for dinner..... you can't imagine what an achievement that is.... he is very fussy and insists on everything being just right, so we're having pasta (home made) and knowing him, he will start making it when we arrive and we'll be eating at midnight! (It has been known!!) Still it always tastes good in the end!! 

Been watching DHW.... I can see it's starting to get juicy.... oh and I said I wouldn't but we've even been watching BB! ARGH! Anybody tried Ugly Betty? Looks like that might be good. ER was excellent the other night, edge of the seat stuff!! Wow I sound like a tele junkie! I need a baby to distract me!!!!

Must go anyway!

LOL
Lou


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Feeling quite excited about this cycle,  starting D/R on monday and determined to be positive,  been reading stuff on positive visualisation and going to give it a go!

Lou, very envious of the skiing,  I love it but havent been for 4 years,  its not DH thing!   I definately going to do Gestone,  just need to find someone to prescribe it   where do you have your acupunture,  I think its great,  been having it for 2 years now on and off,  no lasting BFP yet but Im sure it helps.

Daffodil,  how is the D/R going,  I know what you mean about knowing if your getting enough,  you can see how much your getting with an injection,  but loads of ladies sniff so it must be ok.  

Pri,  you must be thrilled to be arranging your maternity leave,  it wont be long now.  When did your bump first become noticable through clothes,  is it a lovely feeling?

Its so great to have so many of you with BFP,  can wait to join you.

Hope your all having a lovely weekend

Katie


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hiya
Just been watching Panorama, very interesting I must say! beginning to wonder about my so-called NK cells!!  

Katie, sounds great that you're staying positive! We're a bit addicted to skiing.... don't get me started, I'm a real ski-bore when I get going....   Pity it's not DH thing, you will have to take him along to be the chalet maid for a week while you go out and enjoy!  
I have my acupuncture in East Molesey. Too early yet to tell if it's working, but a lot of what she's said has made a lot of sense. I have been prescribed some Traditional Chinese Medicine for 2 weeks until I see her next. I have to say it is THE MOST REVOLTING THING! I have to boil the herbs every day and drink the brown sludge twice a day. It's stinking the house out.    DH wants to get me one of those little calor gas camping hobs and I'm going to be banished to the bottom of the garden I think!! Mind you, just had a hint from the doctor, grapes take the taste away, and she's absolutely right! Last night though I was relying a bit on the grape juice.... Good luck with the down regging. Where do you go for your acupuncture?

Anyway, look forward to hearing from everybody, if anybody has seen the programme tonight. 

Hope everybody else is well! 
Must go, got a few things to do before ER! 

Lots of love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi girls

I agree, last night's programme was interesting although we felt it was a little unfair that the panel felt that the 26 year old women who had been 'trying' for a year shouldn't have the choice of IVF. I always felt that the ARGC massaged their figures slightly as they are so much higher than anywhere else but to be honest if it is people's choice to pay the money - so what! I don't really believe that they've done anything too wrong. But I guess that's just my opinion.

Lou- I also thought of you when they started talking about NK cells. VERY interesting. They seemed to suggest that they may be a positive thing! Wouldn't it be great to actually know. I know that QM don't really believe much in them - who knows. So you survived the acupuncture - how was it? That sludge stuff sounds disgusting, let's hope it does the trick.    

Pri- glad your boss is being more understanding. May 11th will be here in no time! Have you signed up for the NCT antenatal classes yet? They're great!

Daffodil and Katie -   with the teatment - not long to go now.

Hi to Kate, Raggy, Carmen, Olivia and anyone else I've missed.

Only 13 days to go before I become a mum. This journey has really been worth all the rollercoaster rides along the way.

Love Jen x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi all,

Just popped in to say hello and see if you'd popped yet Jen! - if you want the moses basket give me a shout.

No time to read much - I prooooomise to catch up soon.

Lou feel free to pop in anytime after your needles and herbs round the corner. 

Olivia - you may have seen me wandering down your road towards T Ditt a couple of times a week. Again, feel free to pop round anytime for baby practice.

Tons of love to all ladies, babies and belly rubs to bumps

M            x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Good to come on and see posts from most of you

Raggy - Lovely to hear from you - hope Tom and Isla are doing well.. Can I ask, did you find the moses basket useful?  I'm debating over moses basket and a crib to put in our room before we move baby into his/her own room

Jen - 13 days ??  I'm getting exited for you....   

Lou - Glad accupuncture went well, well done on having those meds - I tried soem herbal stuff and I was just sick 

Katie - Well done on being so positive - thats all you need to get through this     
I started showing quite early really - around 7 weeks or so - I put it down to bloating at the beginning tho? 

Kate, Olivia and Daffodil - hope ur all ok

I didnt watch panorama but I have recorded it...

Had an appt with the midwife yesterday, all seems well besides a little trace of protein in my urine...  Been advised to drink more fluids inc cranberry juice
I heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time yesterday.. All this time I was using the doppler at home and thought it was the heartbeat - it wasn't !!  Not the baby's anyway      

Pri..xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone, 
Sorry to have been MIA and just a quick posting from me, will do a longer one later. Just wanted to let you all know that AF finally arrived last week and OMG am so glad that Lou had mentioned it could be heavy as mine certainly was (sorry if TMI!!!!!) 
I had my d/r scan yesterday and have now started my menopur injections - the nurse showed us how to do it yesterday so today will be the first one that we do!!!! Looks like e/c is still set for 29 Jan but am having 3 scans next week so they can monitor. No side effects from anything as yet but still plenty of time for all that! 
Am getting quite nervous now as after all the waiting everything seems to be going really quickly now!

*Jen * - How are you feeling? I bet you are just counting down the days now. Hope you are still enjoying your maternity leave

*Raggy * - We saw lots of baby pictures when we were in the nurses office and I wondered if one of them was of your twins? Anyway, hope you are well

*Lou * - Hope you are enjoying your herbal tea!!! Have tried various different homemade ones before and they can taste/smell sooooooo bad!

*Seven * - How is the d/r going? You are just a few days behind me so I think we can 2ww together!

Love to everyone else

Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Daffodil - Its great that you are getting so close to EC now.. How are you finding the menopur injections?
It will all happen really quickly now..  Exciting but scary -   hun...

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, I'm out for dinner with the girls tonight and tomorrow have a surprise birthday to go to for one of my best friends - Its nice as his girlfriend has organised it at someone's house so I can go..  Everyone always seems to be arranging things in bars and clubs and smoky restaurants which means I cant go normally.. 

Speak to u all next week

Pri..x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Pri and everyone else, 
We managed to do the first injection yesterday but had the auto injector on the wrong setting!! Anyway, I called QMH today and they said that was fine so all seems to be ok. Hopefully today's will be a bit easier, I think it just takes getting used to but so much better than actually having to inject myself - not sure I could cope with that. I think we are so lucky that all the staff at QMH are so nice, I've heard some horror stories about other places where they just don't seem to be interested or very helpful 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend. 
I have a scan booked for Monday so will report back then
Love to all 
Daffodil xxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

Jen, nearly there now, I still can’t believe it! You will let us know won’t you, and I’m sure we’d all love to visit, if you want visitors!? How’s the nesting going?

Raggy, nice to hear from you after such a long time! I’d love to pop in and see you and the twins, will pm you. I do think of you when I drive past! 

Pri, so exciting hearing your baby’s heart beat for the first time, you made me laugh about the Doppler! Hope the surprise party goes well! 

Daffodil, glad your af finally arrived, and you were prepared. I thought I’d better mention it, as I’m sure it’s not just me that got a really heavy one!!! (TMI) Glad you’re coping okay with the injections, I was really lucky, my dh prepared everything for me, all I had to do was press the button on the auto injector. Second time round we had 5 phials so that meant 2 x injections in one go, so we got it down to a fine art! Good luck for your scan!!

Seven, hope it’s going well…?

Olivia, long time no hear, hope you’re okay? Has the rash gone?

Kate M, hope that little Grace is behaving herself!

Well, the Chinese herbs are okay, but the house is starting to stink of them. I’ve been burning scented candles at the same time to try and take the smell away, and it does help a bit. I’ve also taken the dr’s advice and eaten grapes immediately after swallowing it, and that does help too. Oh the things we go through, I’ve done nearly a week of this, and have another week to go…. I think the worst bit is I love cooking and the house usually smells of really nice things, and now it just pongs!! (I hope I don’t!) 

Oh and I know I said I wouldn’t but I’ve got sucked in to BB!!! I couldn’t escape!!!  

Anyway, enjoy your weekend everybody! Hi to anybody I’ve missed!!
  

Bye for now
Love
Lou xx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Lou: How is the acupuncture going? You are brave to drink those herbal teas. Went to St Moritz this weekend with dh and there was snow.  It hadn't snowed for 10 days but there was still enough for the skiinh to be enjoyable. ( so DH tells me- I spent the w/e relaxing and in the SPA) Fingers crossed that it will continue to snow for your skiing trip.  

Jen: OMG not long now. Just think you will be holding your little boy very soon.  Bet you didn't think that this would be happening a year ago!

Raggy: How are the twins?

Pri: I am still soo jealous of your bump.  I still look as if I just ate too much for Xmas. Though my cleavage has grown++.  Went to black tie dinner this w/e and was still able to fit into my dress but my cleavage was over the top. DH didn't mind. Have you felt the baby move yet? I haven't  but just think that every twinge might be but usually just wind ( sorry TMI)

Daffodil and Katie: Hope toy are not feeling too drained by the d/r and injections. Fingers crossed for EC.

Must go as being called to dinner by DH (cooked by him!)  One of the greatest things about being pregnant is the extra fuss I get from DH.  he has become the perfect husband, lomg may it last.

lol olivia


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Good to hear from you Olivia. Sounds like a perfect way to spend the w/e - in the spa with snow outside. Heavenly. Initially the movements do feel like wind- they grow stronger with time. At the moment, it looks as if my stomach has been possessed by something supernatural. I must I think I'm going to miss the movement and the bump.

Lou- you must be so excited for your trip now and also for your upcoming treatment. It'll be very interesting to see what effect the acupuncture has. 

Daffodil and Kate- good luck for the treatment. Not long now.  I'll be thinking of you on the 29th Kate and keeping everything crossed for you. Enjoy the anaesthetic for E/C - one of the few up sides to the treatment.

Pri - I'll bet you can't wait for your mat leave to start - sounds like you need the break to fit your social life in to!

Hi to Raggy and Kate. Hope to see you and the bubs again soon.

Today, I was tidying up the house and doing a spring-clean and found my diaries from 2004 and 2005 with all my blood test appointments and ACU appointments written in it. Also every AF and +ve OPK - very regularly. It's amazing how you deal with everything put in your way and how quickly you forget all the heartache and trauma you go through! Just remember to try to remain positive - I'm sure we all get there in the end. We went out with a friend on Wed who told us that she is pregnant. I'm so pleased for her as I know she has been trying for over 5 years and she is 42. She refused to have any intervention, which to be honest I did think was admirable but also very silly. Don't think I could've handled that. But just goes to show, it can be done. 

DH scared me today by reminding me that this will be our last monday evening as a couple! Can't believe that I'll be holding my pixie-bean next week. We've arranged to go to a nice french restaurant on Sunday or a final celebratory meal together. I'll probably be in hospital for 4 days and am not looking forward to the food. DH has promised to bring M&S food in daily. 
Lou- visitors would be very much appreciated - anytime! DH will send a group email next mon evening to let people know how it went. I've got your email address on the list.

Hope eveyone is well.

Lots of love
Jen xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Jen -Last Monday together on your own - Wow, that really does hit home hey?  Cant believe u gonna be a mum next week... I'm getting soooooooo excited for u    
Are u feeling a little nervous or just excited?

Olivia - honey your bump is gonna pop out of nowhere soon... just watch.. Enjoy being able to get into your own clothes for now.. Lucky u with the (.)(.)'s  Mine dont seem to have grown that much - almost a cup size, but I wasnt very big there anyway  
When I was 16-17 weeks, I was getting major butterflies - which apparently is the baby moving... but for the last week I can actually feel him fluttering away - keep getting these sudden movements, more so when I am lying down.. It's amazing - I can just lie there for ages feeling him - Its so frustratign for DH tho coz every time I say I feel him, he puts his hand there but cant feel anything
How are you keeping now?  

Lou - So proud of you girl, for sticking to the Chinese herbs..  I think Im with you on BB - have been hooked too.. DH was tellign me to stop watching last week coz I was getting so stressed with all the *****iness... (He said it wasnt good fo rthe baby   )

Daffodil - Hope the injections are getting easier - how did the scan go yesterday?

A big   to Kate, Raggy, Seven and Katie - hope ur all well

Pri..xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Girls, 
I hope you are all well. I'm coping with the injections (well DH is doing them which is good!) Had my first scan yesterday but not much to see as the follies are still very small but it was an early scan as they were concerned about OHSS but said all was well. Am going back tomorrow for another one so hopefully will have more to report then. 
*Jen * - your last week as a couple, that's so amazing. Hope you have a lovely dinner on Sunday
Love to all 
Daffodil xxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Girls

I should really be doing something useful (clening or something) but have decided you're all more important this evening  

Lou - really looking forward to seeing you Sunday, Mak is away from Sat evening for a week so company and another pair of hands will be v welcome - Mum arrives on Monday so I should be able to cope for a few days   

Daffodil - well done on the 'jections, they are rotten but soooooo worth it - stick in there - literally   I sent the picture that's on the site here to QM and another one of them doing big gummy smiles - you'll have to come and meet the babes in real life sometime for insipration, it took me 3 goes but we got there in the end  

Pri - Your bump will be lovely pet - it only looks massive because you're so tiny   I found the moses baskets useful. It's also handy to have something downstairs - travel cot or a moses basket which you can take up or down when you need it. If Jen doesn't need it you're welcome to my one, it's got a stand and if you like you can get a new matress from Mothercare or anywhere (I got a new mattress for the other one I borrowed just for my own peace of mind even though I knew the baby who had used that one before) 

Jen - I am soooooo excited for you now - it's brill isn't it! I called you yesterday as I had to nip into Surbiton and wondered if you fancied meeting for a Raspberry leaf tea! I'm sending you tons of luck and love for the big day - Make sure Tim brings lots of nice M & S food and juice for you - and tell all the midwives you know me & Tom & Isla - they all know me from my month long stay!! YOU'RE GOING TO BE MUMMY VERY SOON!!!!!     

Olivia - glad it all sounds good with you and that DH is being the model dad in training! Do feel free to nip round anytime you like for a cuddle with the babes. If you come over the footbridge onto the main road and turn left I'm just over the next bidge - no 39. Would be nice to see you and your burgeoning bump 

Katie - hope the d/regging is going OK - mood swings at all?!   I feel that Gestone was v important in out BFP and the Bridge prescribed it after I had quite early bleeds on the first 2 attempts - I also know a few other people at other clinics who had BFPs after Gestone particularly people who had short luteral phases so hopefully it'll work for you too  


Kate - hope all is well with you & Grace, have been looking for you at clinic but not spotted you yet. We will have to meet up for caffine soon. I can't wait to meet Grace  


Carmen - I hope all is well with you darling  

Love to anyone I've missed - I must dash now as I can hear my little girl stirring for a (non)dream feed!

Raggy         

p.s. have started weaning - nappies are now horrid and I have a freezer full of frozen pureed orange stuff - it's great!


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone
Have not logged on for awhile and so have spent some time catching up again so will only be a quick post and will try and add more later.
Popped on to say GOOD LUCK JEN - very excited for you and looking forward to when we get the thumbs up for a visit and a cuddle !  Will be thinking of you and hope it all goes smoothly for you all. Lots and lots of love.
Lou - good to see you sticking with the herbs, I would struggle with the smell and everything as well but you have to give it all a go and fingers crossed all seems very interesting.  When are you off skiing now ?  I am sure today made it all more promising with the snow !
Pri - great to hear you are going along nicely and starting to feel movements. I was the same with my DH he used to get so frustrated sometimes !
Raggy - brilliant to hear from you and have been at the clinics but only every odd one. will be going along next tues so let me know if you are around would be just brilliant to catch up.
Daffodil - pleased to hear so far so good and hope the scan went well today.
Olivia - sounds like you have got this pregnancy all sorted by hanging out in Spas and having your meals cooked ...lucky lady !!
All is fine with Grace and myself. She is settling into a nice little routine now but occassionally throws in a random night where she wakes at 3am (last night) so off to bed early tonight as very tired.  She still sure can put out a good cry but compared to the first 6-8 weeks we have moved on quite a bit now and we understand each other a little more.  Raggy just do not know how you cope with two and in such a calm manner !!
Better fly and get into my bed ( i am in love with my bed at the moment !!)
Lots of love
Kate
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Raggy - lovely to hear from you as always - and we really are priveleged that u take time out of your busy schedule.. How are u coping with DH being away ?  You really do deserve a medal  

Katie - Lovely to hear from u too honey.. Glad Grace is doing well.. and routine is getting better !!  

Daffodil - How did your scan go hun?

Hope everyone else is ok?  

I have my SIL (DH sister) coming down thsi weekend and it was her 30th bday yest so I thought I would get a cake and have a little surprise, just a couple of us - turns out I now have almost 25-30 people coming over on Saturday... Oops..
On Sunday I have my other SIL's baby shower...  OS another busy one

Looking forward to next weekend too DH booked us a long weekend - early Valentines present - We're off to Venice.. Im so excited (and a little nervous about flying)..

Pri..xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone, 
Just wanted to update you, had my 3rd scan today and everything going ok on the left ovary (9 follies) but nothing on the right! Not sure why that has happened but QMH have said I can go ahead with just the ones on the left. Three follies are ready and the others are almost ready so they have delayed egg collection until Wednesday just to give the other little follies a chance to catch up. Am going to be completely positive now and not think any negative thoughts at all - IT WILL WORK!!!!!!!!!

*Jen * - Good Luck for Monday, will be thinking of you and am sure everything will go perfectly! 
*Pri * - You are definately going to be a busy bee this weekend, hope you have a great time and how fab to be going to Venice the weekend after. I've never been but I hear it is absolutely lovely. 
*KatieM * - You do sound like you are getting into a good routine. All my friends have told me that they can now sleep anywhere and at any time because as soon as their baby is sleeping they try to as well!
*Raggy * - the babies are gorgeous! Am sure that is the picture I saw in Julie's office (will try and take another look when I go there on Monday)
*Seven * - How is the treatment going? Hope everything is ok 
*Lou * - Bet you can't wait to go ski-ing. Not long now - I think there has been more snow in Europe now so should be good conditions

Hello to everyone else

Hope you all have a great weekend
Love Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all! Hope you're all enjoying the weekend!  

Olivia sounds like St Moritz was heaven!   How wonderful that you're getting thoroughly spoilt, enjoy it while you can! We're off skiing 3 weeks today, and the snow has been fantastic this week, so hope we don't get a big thaw again.  

Wow Jen, last weekend as just the two of you....   must feel really strange now. Wishing you lots of luck for the Big Day on Monday.   I will be thinking of you. It's a great idea having a nice meal out tomorrow night, it certainly won't be the same afterwards! (but of course in a nice way). It would be lovely to pop in to see you and the pixie bean, might have to be Tuesday, can anybody else come too? Bit of a hectic week coming up, I'm out Wed, then me and DH are off to the theatre on Thursday night, and I'm going to Paris on Friday with our department at work (rather go with the man, but it's a freebie so can't complain). Also, I've got a funny rash, more of that later, so want to get it checked out before I start putting myself about near babies!!!    I do know what you mean about your diaries, I've still got mine, and it's weird to look through them. Can't believe I was so meticulous. Good luck anyway, and see you soon!   

Pri it must be soooo exciting to be feeling the baby now.    The girl in the office who announced she was pg by accident has just had her 20 week scan, and she has barely even got a bump, she's slim and her doctor told her she must have very good stomach muscles... the baby is the right size. The girl who sits next to her who is also 20 weeks is enormous by comparison. It never ceases to amaze me how much it varies from person to person!   Enjoy your busy weekend!!! Venice will be lovely, you will be fine flying, I would only worry about flying in 1st trimester, just enjoy! sounds fab.  

Daffodil, great news about the follies,     how weird though that they're only on one side ! Oh well, at least you will have enough to go for EC. Make sure you keep drinking lots of water before then. Good on you for keeping so positive, I'm sure that's half the battle! 

Raggy, I'm amazed you find the time to post these days with those little ones! Anybody ever call you Wonder woman?    I'd still love to pop in after my acupuncture on Sunday, which incidentally has changed to 11.am, but as I said in my text, will have to see what the Dr says about the rash, it's strange, but nothing to suggest it's catching, it looks like an allergy. Bizarre. I'll ring you afterwards and let you know what's what.  Looking forward to seeing you all (but not the nappies!!)

Kate, you too sound so organized, you seem to have taken to motherhood like a duck to water, even after everything you were panicking about!  

Seven, not heard from you for a little while, hope it's going okay?  

Well still going strong with the horrible herbs, but a strange development was a rash which arrived on Wed. It's literally just from the waist down and looks like goose bumps that have gone red, it gets a bit itchy at night. I've racked my brains for all the obvious causes, but nothing! The Chinese Dr said it is unlikely to be an allergic reaction to the herbs because it would have come up much sooner, but I'm seeing her tomorrow anyway and she specialises in skin problems too so should know what it is! (I hope!) I'm also seeing my gp on Monday! Its not so bad today anyway, which is a relief!!! Funny though, for the last week I've been really irratable and feel like I have PMT, which I don't suffer from normally (plus I'm nowhere near that time of the month) Not sure if it's the herbs doing their stuff, making me hormonal!!  

Anyway, just realised how much I've rattled on, I'm making up for lost time obviously!! Best go before I bore you all silly.  

Have a great weekend everybody.

Lots of love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi girls

Isn't today the most beautiful day? Sun and snow always put me in a good mood and seem to infuse loads of energy.

Lou- Wierd about your rash especially if just from waist down. Sounds like you're very busy at the moment - which show are you going to see on Thurs? I love going to the theatre, especially seeing the cheesy musicals! I think it must be a good sign that you're feeling hormonal - suggests that at least thehorrible herbs are doing something. Will be interesting to see what the scans say with your next treatment cycle. I find it all so fascinating. 3 weeks until skiing - definitely a good thing that you postponed your trip. The skiing should be amazing and the apres-ski even better.   Enjoy! Would be great to see you on Tues if you're able to make it, otherwise we'll have to organise something for when I'm home - come around for carrot cake or something.

Pri- Hope you're having an amazing time in Venice - how romantic. One of my favourite  places in the world. I know how you feel about flying - at least it isn't a long-haul flight so none of those risk factors really apply. Just enjoy your time away.

Daffodil - 9 follies - sounds great. Let's hope they all have a nice fat juicy egg in each follie. Amazing that the right ovary hasn't really responded. Wierd how the body works. I will be thinking of you on wed and can't wait for an update. Enjoy the E/C.

Kate M -I'm sure I'll be phoning you from hospital with loads of questions. Looking forward to catching up soon. Hope Grace has gotten over her immunisatons. 

Raggy - Hi, sorry I missed your call the other day, was running around trying to buy last minute things and catch up with people for coffee and lunch and my mobile ran out of juice. Don't know if Mark mentioned that I popped around the other day when I was in your neck of the woods and you were out. I'm sure we'll be able to co-ordinate soon. Thanks for the offer of the moses basket. I 'm going to see how it goes without one - I may just construct our travel cot downstairs and our pram seems to have a detachable carrry cot, so should be sorted, but thanks for the offer. I can't believe that Isla and Tom are 6 months already! I remember whne we first met up just before my first treatment and you were expecting them. Seems like only yesterday. 

Hi to Olivia, Seven - hope you're enjoying the weekend.

Countdown continues and we're getting very excited and can't wait to meet our son now. We've arranged to spend the day tomorrow celebrating our final day as a couple and just enjoying ourselves with lack of responsibility. All this waiting and the roller-coaster ride of getting to this point have been so well worth it. It certainly teaches you patience which should come in handy in the wee hours of the morning when he is crying and won't settle.

Well, probably won't have a chance to log on again before monday, visitors are welcome at any time!

Will catch up soon.

Love Jen x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone

Jen - soo gutted I missed you on Wed - Mark only remembered to tell me today - boys d'oh   If you fancy a trip out tomorrow feel free to pop round and catch up with Lou too - rash permitting   If I don't see you very very good luck for Monday - I can promise you it'll be hard but worth every single second of it - you'll be more tired than you thought possible but who cares you'll be looking after you're very own beautiful wonderful baby! No-one warned me about the day 3 tears either - expect to start crying   on Thursday, for no reason at all   I sobbed for about 3 weeks solidly - including seeing a wedding car and thinking of Isla getting married one day    Say hi to all the wonderful midwives for me - if you're lucky enough to get a room in trasitional care they are sooooo kind, the midwives and neonatal nurses helped me loads - Wendy and Naomi in particular were great at helping me cope and get in a routine.

Lou - hoping to see you tomorrow if your spots are not contagious! 

Daffodil - Good luck on Monday, ask Julie which pics are mine (Morag rather than Raggy!) she might know. I went to QM on Friday for Isla to have a hearing test so I popped into the ACU so they could meet Isla, we saw Katie, Ebtisam & Lou, they were so happy to see us I was really touched and ended up crying again (see above I've been crying for 6 months now  )

Pri - OMG you are super party woman - do you ever have a quiet time!!!!  Are you giving great baby shower gifts in the hope that you'll get good ones when it's your turn    

Kate - Have mum with me this week so prob won't bother with clinic, will try to remember to go in another couple of weeks though. It's a bit embarassing how big Tom is now though when I see all the tiny babies - suffice to say Tom luuuuuuurves his food! He's a proper big boy - Mark has im tipped to play rugby for Ireland!

Hi to everyone else - anyone who's ree tomorrow lunchtime feel free to pop in for a slobbery cuddle from the babies  

Tons of love

Raggy


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Dear All
Its a long time since I have been on this site as I think I went into hibernation mode after my second BFN. I've been peeping on occasionally to see how you are all doing and to see new people on the thread. Its brilliant to hear things are going so well for you all!!
Raggy - you sound like a pro now! The piccy of the twins looks gorgeous!
Kate - hope you are getting some sleep in! How's grace doing!
Jen - cant believe its tomorrow!! Good luck!!!!!
Lou - the whole acupuncture and doc sounds interesting. Hope you are surviving the herbs! When are you going again with QMary?
From our end, we have made BIG progress!!! We decided to give IVF a third go around Christmas time and use the relaxing part of Christmas to help reduce some of the stress of it all! It was great being off work for the entire 2 week wait. Was a bit of a nightmare not drinking over Christmas though! Anyhow IT ALL PAID OFF!! OMG found I was preggers and then last week had our 6 week scan at QM and there was 1 heartbeat!!!!!!!!!! We are now signed off from QM and will now feed into the system at Kingston for the next scan at 12 weeks. I am trying not to get too excited as I know we still have a few hurdles, but nevertheless, feel great!!! So hopefully this will give you guys confidence that it can happen! We had given up hope - but third time lucky rang true for us!!
Will keep you posted and keeping fingers crossed for you all in the middle of downregging and jabbing...
Love me


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

WOW BEETLE!!!!!        Sooooooooo happy for you honey. How exciting, I'm glad it's third time lucky for you too - we'll be here for any support or help you need and if you fancy a bit of baby practice give me a shout.

I love good news - more from Jen tomorrow too!!!!

Raggy            x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi All
Popped in to send lots of love to Jen tomorrow and will be keen as mustard to come along on Tues if you are up to it Jen ...Lou would love to meet up and go together if you like however Jen if you don't feel up to it just say !  I agree with Raggy about the tears thing - got me by surprise on my third day and then did not stop either for about three weeks !!  Can still cry easily sometimes ....I put it down to broken sleep and coping mechanisms etc.

WOW WOW Bettle what brilliant news ....that was a big surprise and gave me massive goose bumps . What a huge surprise but a fantastic surprise and just goes to show. So so pleased for you and have just told DH as well as he remembers you well. (for the newbies bettle and I did one of our e/c's together ).  I am sure all will be fine but understand your concerns as I was like that the whole way through.  Keep us up to date with progress and any questions just ask !  Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  !

Raggy - great to hear from you and catch up with you soon will let you know when I am heading along and would love to see you again and see how your little babes are doing. 
HI to everyone else and will log on again soon as need to get to bed , v.tired today. 
Lots love
Kate
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Dear all

Thanks for all your good wishes. Very excited now and DH and I have spent a wonderful day enjoying the last day before becoming a family. This evening has been very relaxed, choosing the music we would like him to be born to. Very strange concept!!!!! I think we'll just go for some Classical chillout album.

Am definitely up for visitors on Tues - prob a good day, bearing in mind the 3rd day tears. Can't believe the dream is about to become a reality - just goes to show that miracles do happen.

Beetle - Yeah!!!!!! What fantastic news. Just goes to show that if you play the statistics game, you win in the end! Just wish you could predict when and save yourself all the heartache of the journey. I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy and enjoy it. Also sign up for NCT classes asap - very well worth it.

Hi to everyone else and I'll catch up again in about a week's time (hopefully). Good luck  to Daffodil for wed.

Lol
Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Jen - Was thinking of you all day yesterday - hope everything went well... Look forward to seeing u soon..xx

Kate - Hey hun, did u manage to get some rest - hope ur ok.. 

Beetle - CONGRATULATIONS honey - that i sth ebest news, I'm so pleased for you... take it easy and enjoy !

Raggy - Hope u and the babies are well..

Daffodil - good luck for EC tomorrow hun, let us know when you feel up to it how u got on?

Lou - Sorry to hear about the rash, has it eased up a bit?  Any idea what it was...

Well I had a lovely, but tiring weekend - all worth it tho... Looking forward to Venice on Saturday...

Quick question, is it ok to sleep on your back, everywhere I read says to sleep on your side, but today I have woke up with really stiff shoulders again - they're so sore... I have a bad neck and back and am finding it dif to sleep on my side as I have always slept on my back..?

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Beetle, I knew it would happen for you in the end.... so many people seem to get 3rd time lucky! Maybe my turn next! How exciting for you! Keep posting to let us know how you get on.

Raggy, good to pop in and see you after my acupuncture, everybody I can report the twins are both gorgeous! I can't believe how big they are!! They are so squidgy and cuddley! I think Ryan fancied me as he got put off his food (which Raggy says is unheard of) and kept staring at me!! 

Well Jen, I count myself lucky to have been able to come and see you and little Max yesterday, good also to see Kate and Raggy again. Max is just adorable! I want to know what conditioner he uses on his hair! Lots of it and very glossy! It was lovely to have a cuddle.... Jen have you mastered the nappies yet? I can't believe you are going home today!!!! 

Daffodil, hope you can log on soon and tell us how you got on?

Pri, I hear it's not good to sleep on your back because it puts a strain on your back and also the weight on your internal organs is not good for you, when you get bigger, the weight can press on one of your main arteries and restrict flow. Guess you'll have to try and work something out with pillows and cushions!! Can't speak from experience myself, but hope you sort yourself out soon!

Well the rash has just about gone. I saw the Chinese doctor Sunday and she said it could be eczema brought on by hormonal changes, which is a result of her treatment (hey let's hope so). I'm now taking different herbs in the form of a tablet (as what I was having before cannot be taken in 2nd half of cycle). They still smell, but I'm quite happy to shove them down my throat and am glad to get the house smelling back to normal!! I also saw my gp and confessed I'd been seeing a Chinese doctor, whcih she was okay about. She said my rash was down to allergic reaction to soap powder! I haven't changed my soap powder though, but she's convinced it is that or something else! Anyway, I don't mind as it's going down now!!!

Two weeks to skiing and the weather is warming up, and the snow melting! I can't bear this mild weather, my hanging baskets are still flowering from last summer!! Will save me buying new flowers this year!!!!

Not much else to report, very busy, going to see Spamalot tomorrow night (Monty Python play, DH Xmas present!) and off to Paris on Friday with work.... will have to try not to drink... not sure how I'll get away with that and they don't notice!!!

Anyway, must dash, loads to do, got to pack!

Love to everybody!!

xxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry in advance for a 'me' post..

The last couple of weeks I can really feel bubba's movements, but for the last couple of days he/she seems to be very quiet and I'm getting really paranoid now?  Is this normal?
Have just managed to get an appt with the midwife for 12.45pm today - think its better I put my mind at peace...

Pri..xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 
Just a quick posting to let you know that I had EC yesterday and they got 7 eggs (Jen you were right about the EC, it was lovely, had a great "sleep"!). Have just had the call from the clinic to say that we have 4 embies am sooooooooooooooooooooo excited. They said they are all good quality and want to see how they develop so have not yet made a decision if ET will be tomorrow or Saturday but they will let me know by 10.00am tomorrow. 
Keep your fingers crossed for me girls that all goes well. 
Love to all and will update once the embies are safely "on board"

Daffodil xxxx

PS Pri - have just read your posting - try not to worry, am sure baby is just having a little rest but good luck with the appointment today
Bettle - Congratulations on your BFP!!


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Daffodil- Wow! 7 eggs that's good going. Good luck for ET, keeping everything crossed for you.

Pri- In the beginning, I also felt that way - could feel more movement on some days than others. The more active I was, the less I felt him. Think I just wasn't concentrating on the movement. It's a good idea to have the midwife check it out though- if only to put your mind at rest.

Lou, Kate and Raggy- thanks so much for visiting on Tues. Was great to see you all. Thanks also for all your generosity of gifts!!!

Hi to Olivia, Carmen and Beetle.

Well, we're home -released a day early (for good behaviour). Is fantastic to be home and he seems to have adjusted very well. DH has been doing all nappy changes (thank goodness- I still haven't quite got used to them!) Thankfully he's a VERY good baby although is a greedy guts of note. I'm loving this whole experience and all the emotional rollercoaster of getting to this point has been 100% worth it. I'd do it again in a sec.

Hold on to your dreams- they do come true.    

Lots of love
Jen and Max xxx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Girls, 
Arghhh computer at home has been playing up and have not been able to get on the internet for a week. OMG what a lot has been going on.

Jen: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!     Max sounds like a beautiful baby. How lovely to have the w/e with hubby  and then the arrival of max all planned.  I am sooo impressed that you have beeen messaging already. 

Lou: Sorry to hear about the rash must be catching.  Still dont know what caused mine which has now gone but left funny pigmentation over my lower belly.  Just have itchy elbows at present.  Good going with the chinese herbs, I was always too chicken to try- more the taste that anything.  I bet you are looking forward to skiing, hope the snow sticks. have a great time in Paris

Daffodil:  Congratulations on the 4 embies fingers crossed for the next two weeks lotas and lots of baby dust   

Pri: Your energy astounds me were do you get it all from.  i have not managed to stay awake past 9pm for the past 4 months if I do the next day I am washed out.  Finally have a tiny little bump but still haven't felt any movement.  maybe confusing it with wind (TMI) have fun in venice.

Raggy: The twins look beautiful in the picture. We must all meet up soon so everyone can show off their babies

Beetle:  Congratulations I am thrilled for you that must be the best Xmas present ever.  Hope you are not feeling sick or too tired. I am at Kingston too. The midwife I met seemed very nice. 

Kate: Glad to hear that Grace and you are doing well. Loved too meet up with the two of you soon

Seven: Hope you are well

Friends were meant to be visiting this w/e but having difficulty with their 20 month year old who refuses to sleep throught the night so have cried off. (OH the joys that await us all) Thats ok as I would love a relaxing weekend. Hope I haven't missed anyone out.  Have to rush to meeting at the work hence typos in rush.

LOL Olivia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Jen - Cant belive you're online already - you amaze me.. So good to hear from you tho and very glad that you and Max are doing well.. (I take it he did look like a Max when you met him then)    Sorry I have had such a busy week and didnt get around to coming to see you... but I hope to see you and meet little Max soon..  

Olivia - I used to get very tired in the first 13-14 weeks - I'd fall asleep anywhere, luckily have got a lot better.. DH keeps telling me to slow down too, seems there is always something going on.. It's great having a bump hey?  Can finally believe and see its happening - Are you using cream/oil for stretch marks?

Daffodil - 7 eggs !!! That is brilliant - Hope ET goes well huna dn all the very best on the    - We're all with you, and if you have any questions dont hesitate to ask... Take it easy hun..

Lou, Raggy, Kate, Beetle, Seven - hope ur all ok

I saw the midwife yesterday and it seems that the baby is behind the placenta which is why I cant feel the movements as much..
Everything seems ok, was kinda scary tho as it took ages to find the heartbeat..  I was just being paranoid..

We're off to Venice 2moro so wont be back on line until Thursday - have my 20 wk scan on Wed when we get back, will let u know how it goes

TC and have a lovely weekend

Pri..xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

So Daffodil, did you go for EC today or are you waiting for tomorrow? We also had the dilemma of a day 3/4 ET and they left the decision up to us. I couldn't wait another day to have the embies put back and so opted for day 3 transfer.

Olivia, glad you've finally got a bump. I really enjoyed mine and I think I used pregnancy as an excuse to eat constantly - don't regret it but I reckon I'll be paying the price for it for quite some time.

Pri - take it easy!!! Glad everything fine with the bump - was thinking of you yesterday. Enjoy Venice - I'm so jealous.

Lou- bet DH is pleased the whole house doesn't smell of those herbs now! I remember ages ago I also was told that a rash was from my washing powder. Apparently the washing companies change formulas all the time without telling us. I was also told it may be a nickel allergy. It went away of its own accord and I didn't really do anything!

Hi to everyone else.

We're about to go on a big adventure - our first outing in the pushchair. We're going out for lunch and a bit of a walk. Luckily I've got an absolute angel of a baby and everything seems to be going smoothly so far - touch wood!!!

Have a great W/E everyone.

Love Jen x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all
Its great reading all the news! Better than any newspaper or TV programme!

Jen- so glad it all went well and you are sounding ok. I think Max is a brilliant name! And you make it sound like its all so easy!

Lou - sounds like you are really positive which is brilliant. I have good vibes for you!! Do you have a date to begin again? I'm the expert on excuses as to why I am not drinking!! So shout if you need me to share any from my repertoire!! Have just come back from a week's sales conference with boozy nights every single night of the week so I have been having to pull it off non-stop and its a nightmare!

Raggy and Kate - you sound like real experienced mothers now!!! W

Olivia and Pri - any advice on Kingston! Have signed up and been accepted and have 12 week scan end of Feb. The midwife woman has been in touch and I am seeing her end of Feb. When are you supposed to sign up for Ante-Natal.

Daffodil - hope your ET went ok. Top tip from me - get your DH to buy you the series of Desparate Housewives and sit back on the couch with lots of pineapple juice and brazil nuts and get viewing!!!! Make sure you get drinks bought to you, and you dont move from the couch!!

hi too to Seven and Carmen...am out of the loop a bit as to how you are getting on but hope you're ok.

Have a lovely weekend everybody - spring is nearly here!! Yipee!


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Beetle: I had my scan at kingston and the lady was lovely.  I then met the midwife at the local cottage hospital.  Then it seems you are left to your own devices until the 20 week scan. The midwife said that they dont offer Antenatal classes at kingston only a one day to see the labour suite.  NCT is the best option adn I have been told by all my friends to apply asap. You can do it via their website.  Good luck

I am having a lazy day. Dh has gone to play golf and have the house and computer to myself.  Lovely outside so may venture into the garden for the first time this year.

lol Olivia


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh dear, I've just written a long post to everyone when the phone rang and DH decided to take control of the PC and closed my connection so I lost my post - wasn't too impressed!

Pri - hope you're enjoying your time in Venice and are being serenaded on a Gondola!

Olivia- great to hear from you. The time is fast approaching your big day! Bet you're quite excited now.

Beetle - I agree with Olivia - sign up for NCT classes asap. I signed up before even seeing my GP! They do fill very quickly. One of the girls on the NHS classes could only get on to the 3 full day NCT class which ran on Mondays as opposed to the 8 week course we had which ran in the evenings, so DH could attend too. Was absolutely invaluable for all the people you met and support you get. I was also lucky enough to be able to attend NHS classes as well. They only ran for 3 mornings and pretty much covered the same topics - wasn't quite as smoothly run but they seemed to know a little more about the workings of Kingston hospital. On that subject, I cannot praise the staff at Kingston enough. They were great and were always willing to help out and answer all questions. I'm sure it helped with my quick recovery.

Lou- Countdown continues until you're whizzing down those slopes. Not long now.

Kate- enjoy seeing the family in NZ -  have fun. Looking forward to catching up when you're back.

Raggy- looking forward to seeing the twins again soon.

Hi to Carmen, Seven and a big   to Daffodil - how did the ET go?

We're doing very well and little Max is being an absolute angel. He stayed alert for the whole Skype call to his Granny and Grandpa in SA - isn't technology great?!

Spring really does appear to be on our doorstep now - can't believe how long it has been sunny for. Sure it is helping to combat any baby blues.

Love to all
Jen xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone, 
Well I am officially on my . Had ET on Friday and they put 2 embies back safely and the other two have been frozen. DH really looked after me all over the weekend which was lovely. My stomach is still really sore though - did any of you get this? It feels a bit like pulled muscles. Am hoping it will ease off over the next few days and am still drinking loads of water plus pineapple juice and brazil nuts. If anyone else has any other tips for the 2ww would love to hear them!! On my way back from ET, I got the train back to Barnes Station and got on the bus there and Ebtisam was on the same bus!!! I said to her that it must be a positive sign!!
Test date is 16 Feb - it feels ages away but am hoping it will go quite quickly.

*Jen * - Firstly, a BIG congratulations to you. Max sounds absolutely gorgeous - make sure you post a picture of him soon so we can see how cute he is. Sounds like you are coping really well and enjoying motherhood. Regarding the ET, we did the same as you and went for the earlier date, I wasn't sure what to do but really wanted two of the embies to be frozen so that meant I had to go with a day 3. When I saw Ebtisam, she said it was a good decision as the embies are happy back in with us where they belong! Anyway, fingers crossed I made the right decision

*Olivia * - Hope you had a lovely restful weekend.

*Beetle * - Thanks for the tips, I tried not to move from the couch too much but all the water I was drinking meant I had to keep going to the loo!!!! Anyway, had such a lovely restful time - it was bliss!

Love to Pri, Raggy, Kate, Seven and everyone else
Daffodil xxx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Been catching up on your posts,  babies , ec, transfers wow its all been happening!  Good luck Daffodil keep those embies safe and sound.

In 5 days into the stims,  scan on Wednesday and hopefuly ec monday the 12th,  but its all been so hectic here no time to log on.  my father in law has been very ill and is still in hospital in Brighton so been up and down every day for the last 2 weeks.

Hopefully I can get back in the swing of things a bit as want to take it a bit easier before collection.

Katie x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi everybody. Cold enough for you?   

Katie, good luck with your scan tomorrow. Sorry to hear your FIL has been unwell.... guess you don't need the extra worry right now. Fingers crossed!   

Daffodil, OMG, 2ww already. Seems to have come round really quickly. I didn't suffer any soreness at all after EC or ET. Everybody is different though, if you're worried just ring them, they will put you at ease. My only tip is you will easily get bored with the brazil nuts, try the M&S chocolate coated ones, much more interesting!!!    Hopefully seeing Ebtisam was a good sign!!
Stay positive!!

Jen, wow I can't believe you are finding the time to log on! Max must be an absolute angel!! (or is DH doing all the work... hee hee)  

Beetle it's great to hear from you again. It's nice to have all these BFP ladies on the thread, it makes it all so much more encouraging for the rest of us. I'm finding the no-booze thing was impossible in Paris I'm afraid. I think when I'm eventually pg it will be a doddle, and I'll make any excuse I can think of, but at the moment I feel silly - hmmm I'm not drinking just in case I might be pg! Oh well, part of me says there is nothing wrong with it as loads of normal people get drunk without knowing they are pg, so what difference will a glass or two of vino do!  

Pri, I'm relieved to hear that baby was just playing hide and seek!    I would have been paranoid! I guess we never really relax until the day you give birth! Glad to hear it's all okay though!! Enjoy Venice! 

Welcome back Olivia! Seems ages since we've heard from you!  Rash has just about gone now thankfully, wonder if it will come back when I start taking the herbal stuff again.... that could be interesting!  

Well I went to Paris Friday/Saturday and we had a fantastic time, but I did have a few glasses of wine, and I wasn't going to. Now I went to see the dr for another session of acupuncture the day after and shock horror, AF arrived that day.... day 22! Very bizarre. She kind of told me off for drinking, and I ended up thinking, what if I was pg and my drinking caused it to go tits up... but I can't beat myself up like that.    It's my first cycle since the acupuncture, and my hormones are all over the place I think, I've had PMT, sore boobs, the works, so something is changing! I have some herbal pills to take while I'm away skiing (10 days to go!) and then when I get back i have an acu the day after and she's going to put me back on the stinky herbs, as she thinks that's much more effective. She has persuaded me to wait a few more months before going back to IVF, which I am considering.... she keeps telling me stories of people she has got pg. She was treating a lady who's appointment was after mine last week, and she was treating her for eczema. She happened to mention she and her dh had been trying for a baby for 3 years, and so the dr adjusted her drugs slightly to help, and lo and behold last week she announced she was pg! So so weird!! The latest thing is that she had a good poke around of my tummy and then stuck two herbal plasters on my skin where my ovaries are as this will be absorbed through the skin! It's all very strange, but I'm going to stick with it (if you pardon the pun!). I'm not looking forward to taking them off this evening.... I think it's going to be more painful than a bikini wax!!!  

Anyway, must go!! Hi to Raggy, Kate, Carmen and anybody else that's around!!

Lots of love
Lou


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou- that's really good news about the hormonal changes- great sign. She had said that the 2nd half of your cycle was extra long, maybe it's all stabilising now, although getting AF every 22 days could be a bit of a pain.   Let's hope that the combination of skiing, herbs and acu are going to do the trick. I know what you meean about the not drinking - every month I would swear to give up and then started thinking, why bother. I know this was quite negative of me but I felt that I needed at least something to cheer me up every month. You're right though - as soon as you see those 2 lines on the test, alcohol is the furthest thought from your mind. Can't wait until your 2 lines show up!!!   

Daffodil - I reme,ber having some bloating after EC and later also experienced pain over my ovaries. I was convinced I had an ectopic pregnancy but turns out that they were just slightly over stimulated. It all settled down soon. Try some peppermint tea, but I agree with Lou - phone the ACU and they can reassure you and check you out if necessary. How're you getting on woth the 2ww? Hell isn't it? Have you taken time off work?  


Katie - good luck with your scan. Great to see the progress though and to confirm that the drugs are actually doing something!

Kate- thanks for popping in the other day. Was great to see you and Grace - can't believe how much she's grown! She looked like a giant in comparison to Max. Sorry our house wasn't quite round the corner from where you were - a little scenic detour instead.

Hi to Raggy, Pri, Olivia and Carmen and anyone I've missed.

The little man is still an angel most of the time although DH had made a really nice meal for the 2 of us and set the dining room table etc. Needless to say, Max had other ideas than letting his parents enjoy a romantic meal together. We actually let him cry for about 5 minutes, knowing that he didn't need feeding, winding or a nappy change. I had a lump in my throat for the entire meal, but DH had gone to so much trouble, IFELT I had to give him a bit of time. Does that make me a terrible mother? Melts my heart that the little man forgave me quickly and still looks at me adoringly and was very good last night. 

Good luck to all on treatment - herbal or otherwise and hope we don't all freeze in this frost. At least it is nice and sunny now.

Lot of Love
Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Wasnt the snow so pretty this morning?   

Jen - Max sounds absolutely perfect... I hope my little one i shalf as good when he comes along..
How was the day out in the pushchair?

Lou - Hope u enjoyed Paris... Sorry AF arrived so early hun, but pls dont beat yourself up about the drink...I'm sure its nothing to do with that    

Daffodil - I cant believe you're on the 2ww already.. take care of yourself..  

Katie - How did the scan go yesterday?

Beetle - How are you hun?  Im at Epsom hospital babe... Sorry cant help with Kingston...

Olivia - How are you keeping?  When is your next scan?

Kate - How are you and Grace?  

Raggy - hope ur all well too..

Well Venice was lovely.. so nice to just get away and spend quality time with DH.. Had my scan yesterday -All is good and baby seems to be doing very well...He did this big stretch and yawn..so cute   

Pri.xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 
Well - have managed to survive week one of the 2ww - everyone told me it would really drag and they are certainly right!!! I keep alternating between thinking I am having AF pains and then feeling nothing at all, am really pleased that I have hardly any pain now compared to earlier in the week so I think that my body is settling down after EC. I so wish I could just fast forward to next Friday and know what was going to happen. Anyway - test date is just one week away (16 Feb) so please keep your fingers crossed for me!!!

*Seven * - So sorry to hear about your father in law, I hope he is a bit better now. How have your scans been? Have they told you if you are ready for EC or not? Mine was supposed to be on a Monday but they delayed it by two days to give the follies time to get a bit bigger. Anyway, if it is Monday then Good Luck

*Pri * - So glad you had a good time in Venice and glad the scan went well. How amazing to see him do a stretch and yawn.

*Jen * - You sound like you have adapted to motherhood so well! It definately is an adjustment when you have a baby but I think you are working it out perfectly to ensure that you and DH spend quality time together as well.

*Lou * - It definately sounds like your body is making some good adjustments. Just shows that acupuncture and herbal remedies do have some effect. I too wouldn't worry about having a couple of drinks, as my mother always says - everything in moderation!!!!

Love to Katie, Beetle, Olivia, Kate, Raggy and everyone else

Love Daffodil xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning all    

Just a quickie as I was dying to know how the 2ww is going for you Daffodil.   It really does drag doesn't it! I go on hols the day you test, so I hope I can get a chance to log on and see your result! Take it easy!!          

Pri, it'd be great to see your bump now.  It's amazing what you can see in the scans.... how cute, stretching and yawning. I note you said 'He' is that a clue that you know what it is?  

Jen, you still amaze me that you have time to post!! Great that you're not letting motherhood change your life too radically. Sounds like your DH is an absolute angel!  

Maybe when I get back from hols, we could all get together again, it seems ages since our dinner before Xmas. Would be lovely to see how those bumps are coming along!! 

Well without giving out TMI, the time has come for my next smear (sorry) and I have timed it so that it's around ovulation - I think! It was 3 years ago when I had my last one, and achieved my one and only natural pg, and we were both convinced the smear had something to do with it! Anyway, might be feeling lucky!! My (.) (.) are still very sore, no idea why, as I'm only on day 7! I hope those pills etc have kick started my hormones!!  

There's lots of snow expected where we're going....    at last.... we just hope we don't get stuck in snow in Kent on our way to Dover!!! Might have to let the snow chains see some action!! I think we'll be packing a large shovel and a flask! 

Anyway, hi to Kate, Katie, Olivia, Raggy and everybody else. Raggy, I've not had chance to do anything with those photos yet, but I have a new laptop which means I will have more chance to play while DH is working on our pc! 

Bye for now
Lots of love
Lou
xxx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

HI Girls,

Lou:  Only a week to go till skiing!!  I think it would be rude not for you to enjoy a little vin chaud after a hard day skiing.  And what a good time for you and DH to have a week together.  I am glad that the acupuncture is going well.  It would lovely for us all to get together after your holiday. We shall have to arrange a time when you get back.

Jen: Max does sound like an angel. Would love to see a piccy? DH sounds well trained as well. 

Pri: Looking forward to my scan on the 20th.  I am so excited to see the bean again, 2 months is a long time. Still not sure if I can feel any kicking.  How lovely to see the baby yawning.  it all amazes me.

Daffodil:  I founf the 2ww extremely slow. Tey and do nice things to take your ming of the twinges and aches that the body makes just to make you worry.  Good good luck for next friday. everything crossed.

Seven:  Good luck with the stimming and scans

Raggy and Kate: Hope you and the babies are well

Just looked at the time and must dash. Have had a hectic week and haven't been able to log on for a week.  thought i was working this weekend but got a nice suprise to find out I wasn't.  DH is off playing golf so heading over to a friends to visit her and her 12 week old baby. Try and get some pracitice and tips. Have a lovely w/e all and catch up soon.

lol olivia


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

No ec tomorrow,  has 19 follicles on Wednesday and 25 on Friday with an estrogen of 26000 so they have got me coasting to get the estrogen down,  hoping to get the go ahead for Wednesday collection.  Feeling a little bit tender at the moment and my boobs are so sore!

Daffodil glad your surviving the 2ww,  when is test date?

Olivia,  are you going to try and find out the sex at your 20 week scan?

Love

Katie


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Girls, 
Just a quick update from me - all is going ok on my 2ww but am having lots of "twinges" and things!!! Am keeping my fingers crossed and desperately trying not to test before Friday.

*Lou* - Will try and post early on Friday so you can see the result before you go on holiday (hopefully it will be a BFP!) Bet you can't wait to get on those slopes. I think there has been lots more snow so am sure you will have a fab time. 
*Seven* - Hope you are feeling ok. Good luck with the egg collection if it is going ahead today. Sounds like you have lots of follies so hopefully you will get lots of eggs too!

Hello to Olivia, Pri, Raggy, Jen, Bettle and everyone else

I am away tomorrow so that means that my next posting will be Friday when I'll be telling you if it's a BFN or a BFP!!!!! Am scared just thinking about it!

Love Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Daffodil -   for Friday hun - will be thinking of u..     

Seven - Not sure if you are having EC today, if you are..  

Olivia - Its strange at the beginning, not sure if it is movements, I first felt butterflies and then flutters..  Now its definitely a much stronger tapping/kicking.... It really is amazing..

Lou - How are you honey?  Hope u have a wonderful skiing trip..  Would be wonderful to get together when you get back?

A big   to Jen, Kate, Raggy and Beetle

I had a bit of a cold and sore throat the last couple of days, but better now..  

Hope everyone has a nice Valentines   - DH wants to take me out for dinner, but I dont fancy going out (makes a change)  Think he's gonna do us a meal at home..

Pri..xx

Pri..xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Egg collection today and Im quite disappointed,  out of 25 follicles only got 6 mature eggs,  have yet to hear if they have fertilised.  They coasted me for 4 days and it looks like that cost me eggs.  Last time I had 22 eggs and 12 fertilised!

Sorry to be miserable,  at least I got 6.

Daffodil,  fingers crossed for friday. 

Katie


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Katie

I only had 6, but two were no good as got damaged...
so 4 fertilised - remeber it only takes one          

Pri..xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Pri,  thank you so much,  its great to hear and has made me feel much more positive

Katie


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Just a quick posting from me. I tested this morning and it was a   for me. So gutted - I kept trying not to get my hopes up but deep down I kept thinking that it might just work for me. I had bad pains on Wednesday evening and some pink spotting so did a sneaky test yesterday which was also BFN so in a way had prepared myself for it. So frustrating - I kept staring at the HPT and just hoping it would show a positive but obviously it was not meant to be. DH has been amazing and so supportive but I feel like I have failed him - everything seemed to go well up to and including ET so it was just my stupid body that couldn't keep the embies. 
Anyway, I'm going to take a few days to "lick my wounds" and will make an appointment to go back to Roehampton to see what to do next. 
Thanks to all of you for the great support you gave me - I think I would have gone mad in the 2ww without you. 
Lou - have a great holiday and love to everyone else
Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Daffodil-    I'm gutted for you. You sound so strong and your DH sounds so supportive. Sending loads of hugs your way      This roller-coaster ride is so cruel! Thinking of you both.

Katie- Good luck for ET today.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Daffodil - I'm so so sorry hun      
Please dont blame yourself hun and try and stay strong - I know its easier said than done, but it will happen for you hun... Take care of yourself and I'm glad DH is looking after you well...

My great grandmother passed away last night... she was over 105 so she did very well, and was suffering loads now.. so bless her, at least she can now rest...

Have a lovely weekend and catch up next week...  I feel so tired - think I could sleep the weekend away..

Pri..xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Firstly I'd like to apologise for just jumping in here when I don't usually post on this thread (reason will become clear below).

Daffodil - I'm so sorry you had a BFN. 
Pri - Sorry to hear that your Great Grandmother has passed away. Sounds like you are very philosophical but I know it will still be a sad time.
Katie - Good luck for ET.

My situation is that I am all lined up to do IVF at Woking Nuffield privately in March/April. My NHS Consultant has been really unsupportive of me getting NHS treatment and so I thought private was likely to be my only way. However, my Private Comsultant (did my Lap etc.) agreed to refer me for NHS IVF as he feels it is time for this now and PCT were ok with this. I didn't think anything would happen for an age BUT I have just had the shock of my life as Roehamptom rang me up today to say my PCT has funding to use up before end March and that we have therefore had our application approved and 1st appt is 6th March to start treatment immediately.

This is all fantastic and I am very, very grateful for the chance BUT I am thrown for a loop because it is not what I expected and I know NOTHING about QMs as all my focus has been on Woking.

I was wondering if:
a- I could join you here?
b- If any of you can give me your opinions on QMs
c- If any of you can point me towards success stats for QMs (I can't find an entry for them on HFEA site)
d- Can you tell me where they are based? are they part of main QMs hopsital nr Putney? (I told you I know nothing!)
e- Do they do a GA for EC? I was somewhat reassured that Woking do (I don't handle pain well!) and wonder if I need to get used to idea of Sedation instead...

Apologies for making such a 'me' post - I'm not normally like that Im just all over the place right now.

Any info at all would be so much appreciated. Good luck Ladies,
Caro


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Daffodil how awful. Like Jen says this roller coaster is so cruel. You sound like you're managing to be strong in the circumstances, and your DH sounds wonderful.  I think this whole IF and IVF does somehow make you stronger and you do wonder how you keep putting yourself thruogh these things. I know of so many successes on this site, you just have to like you say lick your wounds and dust yourself down and try again. It has to be your year (must be mine too by now!) Thinking of you lots today.... was so hoping for good news before I set off for France this arvo! 

Pri hun, sorry to hear about your great grandmother, wow she was a good age wasn't she. Like you say though at least she can now rest. Thinking of you

Katie, sorry to hear you were disappointed with your eggs, i must say I was amazed when you got 25 follicles and only 6 eggs. I only managed one follicle first time round!! But like they say, you only need one. The other Kate had 3 eggs, one fertilised and that became Grace, so try and stay positive, fingers crossed that they fertilize for you. 

Great to hear from you Olivia, good luck for the scan!

Jen, good to see you this morning. I just had to pop in seeing as I was in your neck of the woods. Shame Max practised his best projectile vomit..... but thank goodness no more projectile poo!!! 

Hi Caro. Newbies are always welcome, theyr'e a really nice bunch on here, and as you will probably see, lots of success stories... Wow great news about the PCT and getting your NHS go so quickly! 

QM is great, the staff there are all lovely. They are very much 'by the book' they seem to know what they are doing and know it can work. I have always felt very positive there. They are not very open to 'alternative' therapies and you know things like eating brazil nuts and that kind of thing. QM are a transport IVF, which means the embryology happens at THe Bridge Centre, so you have your tests, scans, and EC at QM then your eggs are taken by your DH or DP to The Bridge in an incubator, and then he does his bit, and you go there a couple of days later for your ET so it's all a bit strange. THat's why you won't find any stats, because theirs come under The Bridge. The Bridge did tell me that QM patients do seem to have a high success rate for some reason! Don't know if it's proven anywhere. QM is now in a brand new building on Roehampton Lane, just off the A3, opposite Digby Stuart College (which ironically is where I went, and met DH). They only sedate you for the ET, but wow, it's fantastic, after abstaining from all the booze, it is the biggest glass of wine you can imagine. You will not remember a thing, I know I didn't, then you just wake up, and a couple of hours later DH/DP comes back and tells you how many eggs. I was worried about them not having GA because my friend told me some horror stories, but I promise you, that is the best bit, and all the girls on here will tell you that!!! 

Anyway, I must disappear, I've got to do some final bits and bobs before I go on hols, off skiing this afternoon. It's been snowing but is now really mild and seems to be getting milder! DON'T LET IT MELT!!

Catch up with you all soon.

Take care
Love
Lou


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Daffodil: I am so sorry to hear your news.  This IVF lark is as cruel as it is kind and there is no rhyme or reason why it works sometimes and doesn't others.  You just have to stay strong.  My DH and I often say that our IVF journey has really made us closer and really appreciate every thing we do have.  Remember miracles can happen. We found that we felt like we were in mourning when the IVF didn't work.  So my thoughts are with you and your DH.  QM do offer a counselling service that I did use and it was a help.  

Pri: So sad to hear about you great gran. 105 is a fabulous age to live to.  You must have some super genes in your family. Have a restful w/e and do get some rest.

Seven: How did ET go today!! lots of    for the 2ww.  it only takes one.

Lou:  I think i've missed you.  if not have a fantastic skiing holiday

Jen:  How are you and Max doing? 

Caro: Welcome.  Congratulations on getting your funding.  QM is a friendly place as is the bridge.  EC is the best bit as the drugs they give your are great and you don't feel a thing.  Good Luck

Beetle:  How are you feeling?

Katie and raggy:  How are the babes.  When are you off to NZ katie?

Hope everyone had a lovely valentines day.  
lol olivia


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Dear All

How's it all going for everyone?

Firstly Daffodil - have been thinking of you loads and hope you are getting through it. I know exactly how you're probably feeling and if it helps you feel better, it does get easier as the days move on. When we had our first BFN, we wanted to get loads of facts and reasons from QMs but they kind of said there is no reason and you have to keep trying. We found that frustrating at the time, but hung on in there and feel really priviledged now that it seems to have worked 3rd time round. So make sure you definitely get an appointment with them soon, get all the questions out in the open, see what they think to your drug cycle and then hang on in there to get the strength to go again if you feel thats right. Treat yourself to lots of vino and choccie!

Katie - good luck with ET - as the others have said - you only need one. I only had 4 the last two times, and each time only 2 fertilised. so hopefully you have one or two good 'uns back on board! Good luck with the 2WW if you have started that now.

Pri and Olivia - how are you feeling now? What are the symptons like now you've both passed the first trimester? Are you both having the baby in Kingston? How many scans do you have?

Caro - I would agree with the other advice on QMs. After we had had 2 BFNs we nearly moved to a different hospital in order to try something new. But we stayed and so glad we did. The personal touch is lovely, Julie and Katie are brilliant, and they are so straightforward. Only bugger is that ET is done at the Bridge Centre so you have to traipse across London feeling stressed...but even there all seems v professional.

Lou - have a ball skiing. Very envious of you! A whole week of work you lucky thing. Make sure you treat yourself too to a few bevvies after those long days on the piste!

Hi also to Jen - hope Max is ok and you are getting some sleep! And to Kate and Raggy.

I am now 11.5 weeks and still feeling absolutely fine! Keep wondering if the whole test thing was wrong - I've obviously been really really lucky. Not one moment of morning sickness, and only slightly tired, but that might be as I've had quite a lot on.  All the books say you are supposed to feel crap etc so I am starting to question the whole thing!? Luckily I did have the 6 week one at QMarys and that did prove something. If I hadnt had that one, think I would be really tearing my hair out now! Anyhow, have my 12 week scan in 10 days and from then on hopefully that will give me the proof and reasurance I need! And I can then tell everyone! I am finding it tricky to think of new reasons why I am not drinking!

Off to have a lovely sunday roast dinner now. Love to you all and have a good week and good luck especially to Katie in the 2ww.

Love me.


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
I have been logging on and having a read of all the news but by the time I got to the end of it all had to run off.
Anyway thought I must log on tonight and write a quick message as may not get time before I head off to NZ in a few days time !  Feeling very apprenhensive about the flight but will just have to get on with it.....hoping will go well and if not will be the most hated person on the plane !!
Daffodil - really sorry to see your BFN as was getting excited for you esp.as you lasted till test day.  Hang on in there and I think bettle described it all very well and will just hope that each day/ week gets easier for you and hopefully you will start again v.soon and will get the result deserve.
Jen - lovely to see you the other day (and of course little Max !) Thought it was very funny that you saw all three of your fertility friends in one day but boy you must have been so so tired ! 
Bettle - brilliant to hear from you and pleased that all is going well for you.  Totally understand how you feel about it not all being real and don't think it ever really sunk in for me until I had Grace safely in my arms.  Worried about all sorts of things along the way !
Pri - sorry to her about your GM and hope you are not feeling too sad.  Really hope you are getting time to rest up.
Lou - This ski trip better have made up for the one you missed and sure you are having a brilliant time.  
Caro - we had brilliant treatment at QM's and they do seem to have a pretty good run of BFP's.  Think the stats are around the 25% mark which is similar to most of the others but you can check on the HFEA website.  Now that they have moved into the newer building they will have improved their services even more so and the staff are just brilliant (can sometimes take a few visits to get to know them but they are 100% committed). EC was fantastic (they do sedation) and could be different for diff. people however most of us do not remember a thing and felt like we had been given the best glass of wine ever !!  If you do go ahead at QM's you should enjoy that bit ...
Olivia - you must be really flying along now !  Pleased to hear that you are getting looked after well by your DH.
Seven - hope you EC/ ET went well !  Look forward to hearing how you are getting on.
Hi to Raggy the most organised lady in the world !
Anyway won't go on to much as need to get to sleep soon.
All is fine with Grace and myself and she is really settling down now and i am really starting to enjoy it all now. We are both really starting to understand each other etc. 
Would love to meet up with everyone when I get back which is towards end of March so maybe early April 
Must sleep so will try and log on while I am on my travels etc but who knows if poss etc.
lots of love 
Kate
xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Lou, Olivia, Beetle and Kate for your welcomes and all the Info. Great to hear about QMR from those who know! Wierd thing is that the guy we have talked to there who rang us to tell us about our funding (Nick I think) says that ET is done at QM but you all say it is at the Bridge. Not a big deal either way anyway I guess.

I'm sure I will have lots more questions in coming weeks - hope I don't drive you nuts. 

Hope everyone is doing well.
Caro


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Good Morning ladies

Caro -   and welcome..  That is strange that Nick said ET will be at QM, we all had EC at QM then DH had to take sample and eggs to London Bridge and ET was there.. Anyway as the rest of the girls said QM is really nice, the staff are lovely, friendly and very helpful...

Kate - Cant believe you're off to NZ already.. have fun.. I'm sure Grace will be fine.. Looking forward to hearing from you when you get back so I can be prepared for my trip to Florida in August with the little bubba...

Beetle - Just count yourself as one of the lucky ones... some lucky ladies do go through the first few weeks, even the whole pregnancy with no symptoms - enjoy it hun..   for your scan - what date is it?
My tiredness seems to have come back with a vengance.. Its awful, I had so much energy after 13-14 weeks and now I'm struggling to stay awake at work again.. I'll be having my baby in Epsom..

Olivia - How are you feeling, how's the bump coming along?

Lou - Hope you're having a wonderful skiing trip and the snow stayed for you

Hope everyone else is ok...

I cant believe how tired Im feeling... did u ladies start feeling tired again?  I didnt think it would kick in until the last trimester now..

Pri..xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Well I had one blast and one nearly blast put back yesterday so its that mad 2ww for me now!

Im using gestone this time and have very sore legs,  doing the injection is fine,  just afterwards,  been walking like I have been kicked by a horse!!

Caro,  we only did ours last week and it was definately the Bridge Centre,  I have to say how lovely the embryologists are there Julie called us every day with an update and another lovely one went through all our eggs with us after transfer,  which ones had done what,  I was really impressed as no one has done that on my previous goes,  she was able to tell us,  one egg was dead,  2 didnt fertilise at all and 3 fertilised abnormally,  she suggested icsi if we have to do it again to see if it prevents those that fertilised abnormally.

Its so good to hear the baby talk, symptoms etc,  I want to join you all soooooo much!

Katie x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Seven   on your  
Take it easy..

Pri..xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Pri,  but looks like I spoke to soon and its all over for us again! Started spotting as usual yesrday on 8 days after collection,  and Im on Gestone this time.

Very sad and cant sleep!

Katie


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Katie - so sorry to hear that you think it is over for this cycle. I really hope that is not the case and that there is still hope yet. Caro


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Seven

I am so sorry hun

    

Nothing I say is going to make you feel better hun.. but just take the time to heal..   

  

Pri..xx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Seven: I hope you are okay. My thoughts are with you.

Daffodil:  How are you doing? 

Katie:  Have a great time in NZ. I bet the family back home are even more excited.  When you get back it would be lovely to meet up and finally meet Grace.

Beetle:  You are lucky.  I too was quite lucky and only had nausea and went off my favorite foods.  i now like any kind of food I can eat and in large amounts.  oops!!  I am having my baby at Kingston and doing shared care with the midwife and GP. After fertility treatment and being able to call and ask questions, I have felt quite isolated as you are just left to get on with things until about the 20 weeks scan.  Have you joined the NCT yet?

Pri: The bump is going well and will finally have to but some new trousers this weekend.  I haven't been able to stay awake past 9pm since I got pregnant. Did manage to force my eyes open to watch Hotel Babylon this week ( trash TV i love it!!)

Lou:  How was the ski trip??

Jen and Raggy: How are the babes?

I had my 20 week scan on tuesday at Kingston. The information says drinks lots so I did and then due to nerves 1/2 hour before had to go.  Then downed a litre of water. The sonographer then came out and sent me straight to the loo and said that i needed an empty bladder .  Reminded me of ET. 
The scan went well. However the bean kept its leg closed and we couldn't tell the sex. Doesn't matter just glad to know the bean is growing.  Finally feeling pregnant and can now feel the bean kicking.

Hope you all have a relaxing weekend.
lol
olivia


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Well I'm back from the skiing! It was a really good week, conditions were more like Easter, it was so mild, but at least the sun shone every day, which more than made up for the fact that the snow turned to a slush puppy by around 12.00 each day. We still managed to have a good time, didn't have too high expectations so were not disappointed! Now it's back to the grindstone...

Well it's taken me ages to catch up on everything! Olivia, I'm pleased to hear your scan went well, I still can't believe it's your 20 week one already! Wow time flies!! I can't wait to see how your bump is getting on, must be starting to look pg now!! 

Katie (Seven) I am so sorry to read that you are having spotting already. I'm thinking of you, I know how you will be feeling... my spotting started very soon after the 2ww began. Nothing I say will make you feel better, but I do hope that it's not all over yet for you. Keeping everything crossed for you. It does seem very early as you've only just had ET.... 

Pri, I hope you're okay, mmm they say the 2nd trimester is easier in terms of tiredness, so hopefully it's just a blip for you! 

Caro, when's your appointment? 

Kate I expect you've already gone to NZ... I bet little Grace is being thoroughly spoilt by her grandparents!! I hope you are too, I know how much you miss your family! Hope the flight was okay for you both.... I'm reading Air Babylon (like the tv programme Hotel Babylon), good stuff but some real true life horror stories about flights.... nothing about flying babies yet though so can't offer any advice there!! Hope you are blessed with nothing projectile!!

Beetle, glad you're okay, nearly at the next milestone! bet you still can't believe it! 

Jen and Raggy I hope you're okay. Daffodil, hope you're feeling okay too?

Well, two months into my acu and herbal treatment I had a nasty surprise on hols, I got AF on day 18!!! That has never happened before! The previous cycle was also short, AF on day 22... What is THAT all about! If I'm honest though, the spotting started on about day 13 so I wasn't entirely surprised, but I kept kidding myself it wasn't happening.... for a start, who wants AF on holiday!!!! Anyway, saw the Dr today and she thinks my body is still adjusting itself, I was panicking I was having an early menopause, but she thinks I'm ovulating earlier. She has given me some more of the stinky herbs, so something to look forward to!!!! NOT! The acupuncture was really painful today too! I go through phases of thinking this is amazing, it will work, and then I think what's going on, how can it work?! She more or less convinced me that I should postpone another go at IVF until I've given this a chance. She said she is sure I can get pg in the next few months! We will see! The Big 40 in September is my goal. Poor DH on holiday, he kept seeing these dads out skiing with their toddlers. He wanted to do 'Dad skiing' too. He was really putting on a brave face at times, and I have to admit one day sitting on a chairlift looking down at all the little ones skiing, I had to flight back a few tears. Anyway, enough of that, don't want to start suffering from PHD (post holiday depression!!)

So anyway, I think I've caught up... looking forward to all of us getting together soon when Kate gets back from NZ. There are clearly some bumps to catch up on!

Bye for now

LOL
Lou
xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Well I have been spotting since thursday as per normal for either my natural or other failed cycles,  I spoke to Katie at QM on Saturday and she said to come in for a blood test and then I can stop doing these big gestone injections.  

So test this morning and Katie called to say dont stop the injections as my HCG is 103,  so according to the bloods I am actually pregnant but the spotting and clots continue!

Not sure how I feel,  sort of numb I think,  I thought it was all over,  now dont know if its going to continue of not,  but its a good sign to even get this far.  But no celebrating yet!

Katie


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Katie - I've got everything crossed for you! Let's hope this is the ne. Just goes to show, it aint over 'til the fat lady sings. Good luck.

Caro - Welcome. Can't believe how quickly your funding has come through - fantastic. You'll find everyone at Queen Mary's very helpful and kind. This site is also a huge Godsend

Lou- Welcome back. Can't believe how quickly the week went. Glad you had a good time - sorry about the snow though.

Pri- Tha reason you're probably feeling so tired is that you're doing sooooo much! Probably your body's way of saying slow down a little. Can't wait to see how your bump is progressing.

Olivia - Can't wait to see your bump too. Time marches on quickly now.

Carmen - great to hear from you again. 

Hi to Beetle, Kate Raggy and anyone else out there.

We're all doing well. My mom is over at the moment which is a great help. I'm now up and driving - great to have my independence back. Max is thriving and is a real piglet. He has put on over 1 pound both this week and last. If he continues at this rate, he'll be a statistic for obese children.

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to a meet up when Kate is back from NZ.

Lol
Jen xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Katie
Just wanted to say       
I'm willing it to stick for you! Try to stay positive!!!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Katie - really glad to hear that you are still in with a chance - and a very good chance by sound of it. Sending you positive vibes.

Jen - thanks for the welcome. Yes - we were amazed about the funding - I think it was partly good luck for having our forms arrive at the right desk at the right time and partly persistance for not letting our NHS gynae ignore us.

Could I ask some questions ladies?:
1- Have any of you done Acu with your IVF cycle? If so, have you found someone who works closely with QMR i.e. accomodates giving you acu just before and after ET etc. 

2- Is there any pattern to the time when The Bridge do ET? I had found an Acu for when I was planning to have cycle at Woking and so could still see him BUT it may be tricky if ET is always done first thing i.e. 8am in London.

Thanks in advance
Caro


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Katie - That is wonderful hun - keeping it all crossed for you       

Caro - Sorry hun cant help with the acu as I didnt have it - I did enquire about it before my IVF but was told that two weeks before EC was prob not enough and that I needed to start it earlier if I wanted it to work...

Jen - Glad to know you have your independence back.. and that Max is doing well.. how about some pics - cant wait to see him?

Lou - Glad skiing was good, even with the slush puppy  
Sorry to hear AF arrived hun.. Are you going to carry on with the acu only or combine it with the IVF?

Olivia - Glad your scan went well, big difference to the last time you saw bean?  It is so amazing hey?  Cant wait to see your bump..

Hope everyone else is ok...  We had a weekend in Leicester with the inlaws - It was actually really nice for a change.. went to look at nursery furniture and baby stuff with them... 
Have tomorrow off work again, have another massage booked for my back... so catch up again on Thursday ...tc

Pri..xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi there

Pri - not sure how to post pics. I've been struggling to update my ticker! PM your email address and I'll send a few. I've even got one of him entering the world! (C-section not natural!) Exciting stuff buying baby stuff - it really goes quickly from here.

Caro- I had my ET at 11am - they just phoned me the previous day to give me that appointment time. I don't think there is any particular pattern to appointments as such. Sorry, can't help with the acu but as far as I'm aware, there isn't someone attached to QMR who does it.

We're off to DH's work today to introdauce the little man and then out to lunch with his boss. Wonder if they'll also see that Max is just a clone of his dad - at least we don't have to worry about them mixing up samples at the Bridge!

Hi to everyone.

Love 
Jen x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your supportive messages,  as you might imagine I have thought of nothing else since Katies call yesterday and spent all night surfing for "answers!"

For those who have their BFP or now have their bubs,  how long did they keep you on progesterone after your result?

Caro,  I have acupunture ,  think its great,  had a session before and after transfer and as my transfer was 12.45 this was really easy to organise,  I was previously at Woking and like you say a 7.30 transfer is not easy to arrange acupuncture before.

I go to a great guy,  who practises in Windsor,  Ealing and Harley Street,  if either of those are any good to you let me know and Ill pm you his number.  He is so good he even ran me last night at 9 to reassure me about my bleeding and suggest what we can do to help.

Im so excited and so nervous all at the same time,  just want to take a day at a time!

Katie x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Katie- this is the most exciting and frightening time all at once isn't it? They said that I should continue with my cyclogest until it was finished ( which was 5 days post BFP) I must be honest, I sat holding my breath for days after stopping the progesterone, thinking it would all end. I also didn't have any symptoms and took that as a bad sign but hey, look at me now - healthy beautiful baby boy in my arms now. I don't think we ever stop panicing, although I did enjoy the pregnancy from about the 4-5 month. The first few weeks are the worst, until you've seen the heart beat. Much worse than the 2ww I thought.

Thinking of you and wishing you allthe best!
Jen x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Katie - thanks for replying on Acu. Relieved to hear you had a ET later on in day. Woking seem to do them all very early and I was starting to think it may be impossible to organise the Acu. Windsor may be viable so please could you PM me the number when you get a sec. 
Really hoping for good news for you. Are they doing a repeat blood test to check for increasing numbers?  

Caro


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 
I'm back in the land of the living!!! Sorry to have been MIA for a while - I've licked my wounds and finished sulking about my BFN. Thanks so much to all of you for your lovely messages and "words of wisdom" they definately made me feel better. 
Went to QMH today for a follow up and will be starting another cycle of IVF hopefully in April - onwards and upwards!!
Will do personals soon as I know I have loads to catch up on but just wanted to send loads of good luck to *Seven*, I'll be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you
Love to everyone
Daffodil xxxx


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi girls
Wanted to let you know my bad news. Had a miscarriage yesterday at 12.5 weeks - just one day before my first trimester scan. All very traumatic. And as is the case with these things, no real reason. Could be cromosome= fault, could be bloody clotting, could have been an infection. As its the second time this has happened for us (last time only at 4 weeks), they've agreed to let us see the consultant (normally they dont do this til you have miscarried 3 times!). What with the odds of IVF on top of the odds of miscarriage you really do realise what a complete lottery this whole game is. Luckily we have Jen, Raggy, Kate on this thread who can reassure us.
Am managing to pick myself up again - but now asking more radical questions like should I give up my job or try and find a parttime one to really enable us to go again in the summer...Watch this space.

Fingers and toes crossed for you Katie - sounds really positive. Really really hope it works for you.

Jen and Kate -sounds like you have mastered motherhood, getting out and about like you are doing! 

Lou - glad you enjoyed skiing. Now I'm not pregnant, I will really go for it when we go in a few weeks. Booze, nights out - the lot! Sounds like your woman is doing all sorts to you. Would you recommend her? We are thinking of starting up again in the summer and maybe we should do some 'prep' work now.

Caro - I had acupuncture for the first and second time of IVF. We used someone who has a practise in Ealing, Chiswick and Harley Street. Although a slight hassle, we drove to Harley street before ET and then again after ET. They were very flexible with appointments. If interested, I can give you the number. They also suggested having a few sessions with them beforehand ie during the downregging and injection phase too.

Hello to everyone else. Might 'lie low' for a while to get myself back to my normal self after my shock....but will be back soon.

Love me


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi to All,

Sorry I haven't been here for such a long time but found it all a bit difficult. 

Seven - Good luck to you!! I will keep my fingers crossed.    

Caro - I had acu with my first 2 treatments but found it all a bit stressfull to go before and after and like you I was worried about
        getting everywhere on time.. but then I am quite stressie with these things. My last treatment I have reflexology and found 
        that more relaxing.

Lou  - Good to hear that your Skiing hols were good the snow seems to be quite crappie everywhere  

Daffodil - Maybe (if possible) we can start as well in April.. So we might be cycle buddies!  

Beetle  - I am so sorry to hear about your Miscarried  

Hope everyone else is doing fine.

As for us, we have our next appointment, follow up from December treatment on the 1st of March. We will try and see if we can get another treatment maybe in April... I wasn't sure first whether we should go on with more treatments but there is no other way for us and I can't give it all up yet.

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Beetle:  I am so sorry to hear your news.  This is all just so unfair for you both. We all understand that you will need some time to lie low, its all about self preservation. My thoughts are with you.

Seven:  My fingers, toes and knees are crossed for you.  Lots and lots of positive thoughts.

Jen:  Max sounds like such a healthy and happy baby.  Must be nice to have your mom over spoiling you and max rotten I bet.  

Lou: Glad you had a good time skiing. Back on those stinky herbs again, that is committment.  

Caro:  Katie at QMRH recommended an acupuncturist to me but unfortunately i cannot find her name, you could call and ask.  the bridge also run a health and well being course over a couple of weekends for you and your DP to prepare you for IVF.  It lookes quite good.  has anyone else been on it?

Carmen: Good to have you back. Good luck at your appointment and hope you can get started in April.

Daffodil: good to have you back as well

  and positive thoughts for everyone
lol olivia


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Beetle, I just logged on and I am so so sorry for your awful news, I do know how you're feeling although mine was a missed m/c so a bit different.        I just can't believe it's all over for you hun. My heart goes out to you and DH.    I remember mine like it was yesterday. You go out and give yourself a break and enjoy a drink or three... and make the most of the skiing while you can if that's what it takes. With regards to my acu dr, I have heard some amazing stories about her patients, and she told me that in clinical tests IVF patients with acu do better than those without. I would definitely recommend her, (although I have never seen another dr to compare her to if you know what I mean and it hasn't worked for me YET). She works from a home clinic and is based in E Molesy so might be useful might not. Let me know if you want me to pm her number. I am definitely going to have another IVF and will do the acu thing with it. Anyway, so sorry again, and thinking of you.   

Carmen wow, good to hear from you at last, are you going skiing soon? I think you said you had something booked, but I'm getting a bit confused!   Good luck with your appointment on Thursday!! 

Good to have you back too Daffodil. Hey maybe I should get myself booked in for my next one in April too then we can all cycle together!!  

Seven, I hope it's good news for you.....    

Caro, if E Molesey is better for you for acu, let me know you could talk to my dr... I haven't yet done it with an IVF cycle but am planning to combine it, it definitely has advantages. My ET at the Bridge was midday two days after EC. I don't think they do them early in the morning. 

Pri, enjoy the pampering massage. I booked up for a facial next week and was tossing up between a massage and that, but the facial won this time..... might have to splash out and do both next time!  

Jen I bet you're loving driving again!  

Hi everybody else! Well not much to report since the weekend.... gone and spent a load more on some more OPKs today, here we go again. My Chinese dr reckons I've been ovulating really early, so will see if I can pinpoint it again! Wish they weren't so expensive though, can anybody recommend any? I've heard people buying them on the internet.

Must go anyway

Love to all

Lou


----------



## Shininghero (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Glad to see everyone sharing info and helping each other through what must be an emotional/traumatic time...
Anyway, my wife and I have been trying for 3.5 years (me 30, wife 36) without luck and I only found out about my 97% abnormals when I went in for a sperm analysis (as a man, very shocking!). I never imagined this will be the case so I feel very guilty that my wife had to go  thru such ordeal. our brief history are as follows:

1 x IUI (-ve, private)
1 x ICSI at Lister (-ve, private)
1 x ICSI at QM/Bridge Centre (+ve, NHS)

Miraculously, my wife is 5 weeks pregnant now but we`ve not celebrated nor told our relatives until we`ve done more scans and at least 3 months pregnant. We both try to hide our optimism in case all goes downhill, but we`ve got our fingers crossed for a safe pregnancy. Before I sign off, I just wanted to share few points from my experience:

- Notify your GP re infertility asap and get on the list quickly
- Read up as much as you can on the subject (esp. pre consultation)
- Eat a well balanced diet and maintain a routine lifestyle (no alcohol, smoking etc.)
- Prolonged intake of expensive nutritional pills didn`t help my sperm count at all 
- Phone around for drugs, we saved around 250 from a potential 1000 bill 
- Don`t knock NHS IVF clinics, they use the same drugs as private clinics (just less tests/scans to save costs)
- We think using 2 pessaries each night helped implantation (Lister said 1, QM said 2)
- Nurses at QM are absolutely brilliant!

Anyway, I know my wife will be reading this at some point so I just want to say that I love you from the bottom of my heart and no matter what happens, we`ll both get through this!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Shininghero,  what a wonderful husband you are!

Just wanted to say good luck,  I know how stressful this period is I have just had my BFP but period experiences mean Im nervous hoping it doesnt all go wrong.

Keep up the positive thinking,  and love and support each other as its obvious you do

Katie


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Beetle - I hope you are doing ok if you are reading. So sorry to hear your bad news. Thinking of you.

Lou - Please can I have the number for your Acu in Molesey. I'm in Weybridge so that would be quite convenient.

Thanks everyone else for replying on ET times and Acu. Very helpful.

Seven - I hope things are still looking positive for you.

Shininghero - thanks for your lovely post. Nice to hear a positive story. Glad you think the nurses at QM are great - I am due my 1st visit next Tuesday and that was nice to hear.

Caro


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Beetle - I am so sorry hun to read your news - my heart goes out to you...    I know nothing else I can say can help at the moment, but we are all here for you hun - please take care...

Shininghero - Congratulations to you and your DW... You both must be over the moon    I know its difficult at the beginning, but stay positive and hope your wife has a very healthy pregnancy 

Katie - When do u go back for more tests?

Caro -   for Tuesday

Lou -   with the OPK's - hope u dont miss it this time.. Not sure where else u can get them from cheaper - will let u know if I can find out for you 

Jen - How did it go taking Max out to DH's work?  Hope u all had a nice day, have pm'd you my email ad, look forward to reeiving the pictures

carmen - Good to hear from you after a long time...   for your appt today, let us know how u got on

Olivia - How are you doing hun?  

Hi to Raggy and Kate - hope u and babies are well

i enjoyed my back massage yesterday - so nice, have had really bad aches and pains..  went window shopping again too - unfortunately tho the bedding I chose for the nursery is going out of range - Im so gutted - would have gone perfect in our nursery  

Pri..xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies, 
I hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine! Have been trying to catch up on all the postings and there is certainly lots going on so forgive me if some of my comments seem a bit late!

*Beetle * - I'm so sorry to hear your news . You must be going through a terrible time and am sending you a big  Obviously no words will make you feel better but please know that I am thinking of you and your DH
*Jen * - Max sounds so cute! Do you have a picture of him?  - I don't think I've seen one as yet. Hope the visit to DH's work went well - am sure they all thought he was lovely! I think that you mentioned you had a c-section - did it take you long to recover from that? 
*Pri * - So sorry to hear the news about your grandmother, I hope that the funeral was ok and you are ok too - how are you feeling, are you still tired? Take it easy and make sure that DH spoils you - you are carrying precious cargo after all ! The back massage sounds lovely - might just have to get one of those myself! 
*Caro * - A belated Welcome!!! I know that you have had loads of feedback from the girls on here about QMH anyway but thought I would give you my comments as well (the more the merrier that's what I say!!!) I, like the others have found QMH really good. The staff there are lovely and seem to have loads of time for you even when you know they are completely booked up with appointments all the time! I have just had my first IVF and it was all completely new to me but they were so good about answering all my questions (as there girls on here were as well !) and didn't mind you telephoning etc. I think you have been told where QMH is now and the new hospital is really nice - much better than the old one in my opinion. For EC it is sedation and it was the best thing ever!!!! As some of the others said, it was just like having a few drinks - I don't really remember anything about it but my DH said that I didn't stop talking all the time (how embarassing!!! ) Ask as many questions as you want - someone will definately know the answer I'm sure! Good luck for your appointment on 6th March - not long to go now! 
*Lou * - Glad to hear you had a great time skiing. Your AF is certainly keeping you guessing - I guess it is still your body trying to sort itself out and am sure the herbs are working (despite the smell!) Would be so good to have you as a cycle buddy in April 
*KatieM * - Not sure if you will be logging on while you are in NZ but hope you are having a great time. Am sure Grace is being spoiled rotten (and hope you are too!) 
*Olivia * - So glad the 20 week scan went well and how exciting to feel the bean kicking! Hope you are looking after yourself too 
*Carmen * - Hope your follow up appointment went ok. Would be great to have a cycle buddy for April along with Lou. 
*Shininghero * - I loved your posting and congratulations to you and DW. 
*Seven * - How are you? Am thinking of you loads and hoping everything is ok  Am keeping fingers, toes and everything crossed for you! 

Phew - I think I've caught up and really really sorry if I missed anyone. So update from me is that I have my next appt at QMH to start 2nd IVF on 16 April. DH decided that we need to have a break so we are going away next Friday for 2 weeks on holiday to Barbados - am so excited, my best friend lives there and can't wait to see her, also really looking forward to some sunshine as we didn't go on holiday last year

Love to anyone I've missed and hope you all have a great weekend
Daffodil xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Hi All,*

*Jen* 
Max is gorgeous!! My little nephew is called Max as well nice name 

*Daffodil* 
We won't be cycle buddies  as I went in on Thursday for the follow up and I can start next week a bit of a shock but we decided to go for it anyway. Have a nice Holiday!

*Beetle*  
Hope you and DP are okay 

*Lou* 
We already went skiing in January. We didn't had much snow and my DP ended up in Hospital as he did a little jump on his snowboard fell backwards on his head and couldn't remember a thing, he himself found it very hilarious as we told him that he was asking the 
seem question all the time and he couldn't remember. So we went to the doctors and as we suspected he had a concussion,  the doctor didn't want him to go home.. so he spend 2 days and a night in the hospital and wasn't allowed to go snowboarding again. But it was nice to have a break and after or that we spend a week in Holland seeing friends and family 

*Shininghere*
Thanks for sharing your success story with us! 

*Caro* 
Good luck on Tuesday ! Hope you can start soon. And indeed the nurses and everyone there is lovely. When I ran out of menopur Katie even offered me to meet me in New Malden in the evening so that she could give it to me. In the end it wasn't necessary but they are all really helpfull! We have been thinking about changing clinics but because they are all so nice we want to give them one more go.

Hi to 
*Seven * 
*Olivia * 
* Pri* 
* KatieM* 
* Raggy* 
and hi to *everyone* else! 

As for us; Well I am starting sniffing again on Tuesday which we didn't expect. Normally QM doesn't advise people to do it more then 3 times but because we have been very unlucky with overstimulation. They will give it another go as there is apart from that not much wrong .. with us. Well maybe a bit  . So I quickly booked in a nice session of reflexology. I find that really nice and relaxing!

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Carmen - I'm so excited for you and glad you're able to start again so soon. Wishing you all the luck in the world and I have everything crossed for you. 

Beetle- I'm absolutely gutted for you. Thinking of you and DH at this difficult time.    

Caro - Do you have a date to start treatment? Must be a pleasant shock to be able to start so soon.

Pri - hope you're feeling more energetic and are resting up a bit. 

Daffodil- Yes I had an elective c-section which was a fabulous experience. We spent the day before going to lunch and the evening choosing the music he was to be born to. The actual op was very relaxed and civilised and I didn't feel a thing! I was fortunate to only be in hospital for 2 nights and Dh was fantastic helping out at home. Took the painkillers and anti-inflams for 5 days after which there was absolutely no need anymore and I've been driving since week 3 post op. I have had no issues with feeding, bonding or any of the other scare stories they tell you about if you have a c-section. I understand things can go wrong but from my experience, if you ever have to have a c-section, embrace the option!

Lou- has DH decided to move out yet due to the stinky herbs? How's that all going?

Hi to Kate, Olivia, Kate Katie, Daffodil and anyone I've missed - the list just keeps growing. I also know that the list of miracle babies and BFP's will also keep growing!

I'm so excited to find that I am now able to post a picture of Max on this site. I now feel ready to start the rollercoaster again for a sibling for Max although I think I should give my body at leat 9 months to recover. Once again just want a crystal ball to know the outcome. You hear of so many stories about your body being kick started into normality after a successful cycle. We'll see...   

Have a great weekend all.

Lol
Jen x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks to all for your really lovely support. We managed to get a cancellation to see the consultant at QM Dr Bevan at the end of March and Katie reckons they might do some tests to see why I have misacarried twice. Does any one know anything about this, or the sort of questions I should ask? Apparantly it could be chromosome, blood, immune or infection that caused it?

Katie -sooooo glad to hear you are a BFP.....thats such brilliant news.

Carmen - glad you are back on the thread and going again. Gives me hope as when we go again it will be our 4th time so I hope they let us try again!

Lou - am really interested in your acu magic doctor. Have written to you separately.

Jen - max looks SUCH a cutie! 

Caro - hope your appointment goes ok on March 6th. Am sure youu'll find the nurses fab.

Olivia/Pri...hope you're not feeling too tired and looking forward to getting closer to the end of the 9th month wait!

Lots of love to everyone else.....and thanks again to all for being so supportive!

Love me


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Daffodil - Thanks for your welcome and good luck wishes for my Appt. I hope you have a fantastic holiday - sounds wonderful and great that you will be well rested ready for your next cycle.

Carmen - Good luck for your cycle. I expect to be told to start d/r 18th March. So we are a bit behind your start date I think.

Jen - Your boy Max is gorgeous!! We expect to be starting d/r on 18th March, Stimms roughly 4th April and hopefully EC w/b 16th April. We would have done the same dates at Woking so we were psyched up for starting at this point but it is an incredible bonus to get a free cycle. We are just hoping QMR don't see any reason not to start immediately when we meet them (tomorrow). Seems unlikely given we have a had all tests and Woking were happy for us to start.

Beetle - I don't really know anything about the m/c tests - sorry. Hope you get some good information. a friend of mine had 2 m/cs and is now on her 3rd Pregnancy and it is going well but she was never very open with me about whether she was having tests or not.

We're off to QMR tomorrow for 1st appt. Thanks to all of your replies I am feeling far less anxious about it as you all seem so positive about them. I'll let you know how it goes.

Take care all
Caro


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

(Sorry lost my long post, so keeping it short and sweet this time)

caro - How did your appt go today hun?  
Jen - Max is absolutely gorgeous - he is sooooooooo cute  
Beetle - SO glad you have an earlier appt with Dr Bevan hun, sorry cant  help with your question..  
Carmen - excellent news on you starting again so soon   honey
Daffodil - barbados?  Lucky you, make sure you rest up and enjoy it.. make the most of it hun and come back all relaxed and ready to go again...  

Hope everyone else is ok.. Was sick again at work today, hope my m/s isnt coming back.. was sick a couple of times last week too   But feeling ok now..

Pri..xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,

Does anyone know if they do an early scan at Roehampton to check everything ok and see how many heartbeats?  The Bridge have offered us one at 7 weeks but have to pay for it,  just wondering if QM do them as routine?

Caro,  how did the appointment go?

Beetle,  very sad to hear your news,  hopefully they can do some tests to see why it happened.

Pri,  when did you m/s carry on till?

Katie x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is well.

Pri, Katie - thanks for asking after my appt and thank you everyone for the good luck wishes.

The Appt went well. We spent about an hour with the Dr going through everyting. It was the young, female Dr - I've forgotten her name. She was really good - very approachable and very detailed with information and didn't make us feel rushed. 

It is all agreed that we start our cycle this month and so she did a scan to check things out. She said I had a small Endometrioma which I'm a bit worried about as that has not been diagnosed before (and I really don't need any more problems in there).

We didn't spend much time with the Nurse because she wanted to go for her lunch!! She ordered my drugs and said they should arrive soon. How have you all found that - did you have to chase the drugs or anything? I wasn't even given a number to call or copy of prescription or anything.

I start D/r on 18th March, Stimms on 4th April. I'm on 150 for Stimms - the Dr said that it was a balance because PCO means a smaller dose may be right, but Endo means you may need higher and I have both. So 150 it is. What were you all on? Is it an Injector Pen (the Nurse said she would show us how to use it when we go for D/R scan).

Because of my PCO they said they would start Stimms scans on D6 of Stimms BUT that falls over the Easter w/e so not sure what will happen there.

Katie - QM told me yesterday that they do do a scan if you get Pregnant so think you should get one there and not have to pay at the Bridge. Sounds like you should be due one pretty soon.

Pri - Sorry to hear you are feeling sick. It will all be worth it although I guess you are wondering what happened to the easy 2nd trimester we hear about!

Caro


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Caro,

Glad you appt went well and they have got you started already.

Dont worry about the drugs it seems to be a good system and they will call you in a couple of days to arrange delivery,  if you need the phone number ask the nurses or PM me I have it in my diary as I didnt trust them turning up!

Not sure what they will do about the weekend,  they only do scans Monday, Wednesday Friday and collections the same days.

I didnt have an injector pen,  just syringes,  its not too bad though,  suppose I just get a bit matter of fact about it and just get them done!  Havent managed to avoid bruises though!!

Im glad they do the early scans I will give them a call to arrange.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Katie - We had a scan at QM's at 7 weeks, and I do believe they offer this to all their patients.. We havent seen them since tho..  
My m/s started the day before I tested and went on til I was around 13 weeks... Sometimes it was all day, then it was every morning when brushing my teeth
It calmed down and then went to about once a week/forthnight - in the last week I was sick for 3 days
Very random

Caro - So glad your appt went well and you can start tx - dont worry about the drugs, they are very efficient about it - they will call you (for payment - if private) and to arrange delivery and it can be there within a day or so...  I was on menopur - 150 too... and we used the injector pen, its not too bad at all once u get the hang of it - altho I had to get DH to do them...

Hope everyone else is ok.. 

Im dreading another 9 weeks at work.. finding it really difficulty to cope with now - my back aches so much and I cant get comfortable at my desk, plus by the time I get in from work I feel whacked again!!!!
I guess I shouldnt complain - I know it will all be worth it... just wish my back would ease up a bit - it had me in tears the other day  

Pri..xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Just a quick posting from me to say hello!

*Pri * - you poor thing - I hope you are feeling a bit better now. Am sure 9 weeks will fly by (hopefully) - you have Easter inbetween so have some days off then. Make sure DH spoils you when you get home!
*Caro* - As the others have said, the company distributing the drugs are very efficient and will contact you to advise when they will be delivering.

Love to all the fabulous ladies on this board - wishing lots and lots of luck to all those starting treatment in the next few months and of course to those already with BFP's - keep that precious cargo safe!

I am going on holiday tomorrow ! Very excited - have to sign off now though as need to pack!

Love Daffodil xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Pri* 
Sorry to hear your not feeling to good. 

*Seven,*
Good luck with your first scan! 

*Caro,*
I was on 3amps menopur first cycle and had overstimulating then I for 2nd attempt was on 2amps and again overstimulate. 3rd time I started of on 1amp but they changed it after 6 days to 2amps. Now I start of on 2amps and they will monitor me closely to see if I don't overstimulate. I have used the injector pen if you prefer that just ask for 
one thats what I did. I find it really easy to use! You are going to be just behind me, my e/c will be in the week from easter so hope all that goes well. 

*Daffodil,*
Have a nice Holiday!! 

Hi to;*
Lou , Katie,Beetle,Olivia,Jen,Raggy* and everyone else.    

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Daffodil - Not sure if you'll see this before you go now, but hope u have a wonderful time..
I hope the next 9 weeks fly by too - I have booked the Easter week off, as its my bday week too - gonna be 30.. so only 8 working weeks to go - I guess its not that bad

Carmen - thanks for asking about me... how are u doing?  

Hope everyone else is ok - have a lovely weekend

I'm off to the baby show tomorrow - will catch up with u all on Tuesday

TC
Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

It's taken me a while to catch up with the posts! I've been around but been really busy and have not had chance to log on! 

Pri, how was the baby show? Did you crash the credit cards?   Sorry to hear you've been having a really bad back, not surprised it's made you feel miserable!  Book yourself in for plenty of massages over easter! It will all be worth it in the end though. I bet when you can give up work, it will ease a bit as you'll be able to move around more and get comfy (if there is such a thing!) 

Carmen, I can't believe your DP had such a nightmare on holidays...  being a skier myself, I have to say that will teach him for being a snowboarder!!   poor boy!  I hope the d/r is going well! I really hope it's all gonna happen for you this time.    

Daffodil, hope you are having a fantastic holiday. I feel I need another one. Skiing is great, but I'm knackered!!! Need to crash on a beach somewhere!!

Katie, hows it all going for you now? Have you managed to get your early scan sorted out? 

Caro, great to hear you're finally about to get started and your meeting went well. 

Beetle I hope you're doing okay. Thinking of you.

Jen, love the pic of Max.... what an absolute cutie! I'm amazed that you're thinking about the next one already..... that must be a testament to how good Max is. I think if my mum had had me before my brother, I would have been an only child. I was the baby from hell!! The stinky herbs are still stinky, I think even stinkier this time. I've got through a lot of candles!! DH is very supportive though, he makes a trip to the bottom of the garden every night to chuck out the herbs. (Not having them in my bin thank you!!!) I think it;s probably upsetting the local pussies!!  

Shininghero, just wanted to say hi and what a lovely guy you sound like. We don't often get guys on this thread (the first I've seen anyway) very best of luck to you and your DW. Let us know how you get on.

Last weekend (typical it was Friday night / Saturday) I had a horrible 24hr bug thing that had me up all night and in bed most of Saturday. If I ever get m/s like that, I don't think I could cope! It completely wiped me out. I have another week before I see my Chinese dr again, Things seem more normal this cycle. Trouble was, I think I ovulated when I was ill, and   was the last thing on my mind for a few days, so hope I haven't missed out this month! At least I've got to day 19 without any spotting, which is more than can be said for last month! 
Lovely weather we're having... I'm off with DH this afternoon for a facial, he's having a full body massage,..., then my bro is coming over later and I'm feeding him. Absolutely nothing planned for Sunday so think I'm going to just chill out! Feeling quite stressed at work, so want to wind down. Mind you, the woman I work with that I can't stand had a bollocking last week which cheered me up no end... and we're having some changes in the department which should help me out a bit. the Dr keeps telling me I mustn't get into stressful situations....!! Easier said than done! Hey ho!

Hope everybody else is okay. Hi to anybody I've missed, and good luck to all you girls with your tx.   

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Lou - Sorry to hear about your bug and glad you're feeling better.. Hope u enjoyed your facial..

The baby show was great, my main aim was to decide on the buggy and car seat and we ended up ordering it all instead  
I went for the buzz quinny puschair with carry cot and all the extras and a Maxicosy car seat which also fits on to the buggy.. 
Even tho I didnt want to buy anything yet it worked out a lot cheaper to order it there - so I have asked them not to deliver for at least 4-6 weeks..

How's everyone else - hopw u all had a nice weekend

Pri..xx


----------



## genie07 (Mar 6, 2007)

hi all,

Really pleased to find this link! I am at QM's too and currently dr and was supposed to start stims this week but as AF is frustratingly very late. hopefully i start stims next week. Hope you are all doing well and good to see those of you with BFP's.  Congratulations!

Caro - you and I look like we could be at similiar stages.  Hope things are going well and you are not having too many side affects.

Enjoy the lovely spring day today

Genie


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Genie,

Welcome to the thread! I'm very new to the thread as I was supposed to be going to Woking but my NHS go came up at QMR - a big surprise! 

I am starting D/R on Sunday so guess I am about 2 weeks behind you. How are you getting on with D/R? Is it affecting you much? I assume you are sniffing... Hope your AF starts to behave and arrives soon.

Looking forward to hearing all about your cycle.

Caro


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi

Genie
Welcome! You are at about the same stage as me! I am starting stims on Wednesday. Have to say my AF is late as well. And I really hope it start tomorrow as I am not to sure whether I can start stims..

Good luck to you!

Caro 
Good luck with starting your stimms on Sunday!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry just a quick post today..

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## genie07 (Mar 6, 2007)

Caro

If you were expecting to go to Woking - then QM must be a long drive! You should be very happy - I have found the staff to be very helpful and very good the last time I had IVF. I have not felt too bad so far, although I feel like my brain has been leaking as I am so absent minded! My boss has made a few comments in the last week and has been watching me closely. I was running a meeting and kept on forgetting and mixing up peoples names. He even jokingly asked me if I "was on any weird drugs". Maybe someone heard me sniffing in the loo and they think I am on the fine white powder!   Goodluck - we can help each other through this.

Carmen
i think we will be very close.  My AF finally arrived (7 days late) so I will call tomorrow for my baseline scan and hopefully start early week. Can't believe how close it's getting.  Sending you a Hurry Up AF dance


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Genie
My brain seem to be frozen as well  .
Thanks for the AF dance mine arrived yesterday so we are going to be very close with everything. 
I was a bit worried about the easter weekend. Hopefully no overstimulation for me this time ..
Good luck to you!

Hi To Everyone Else.


Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Carmen and Genie - Glad to hear your AFs have arrived and you can have your baseline scan and hopefully get stimming. That's nice that you are so close together. I will be learning lots from you I think!

Started my sniffing yesterday. Seems pretty easy (if not very tasty!) so that's a relief. Guess I just have to wait for S/Es now. 

Carmen - I have a meeting I have to faciliate next week in Brussels and my boss is there. I've been worrying in case I have problems... mixing up names etc as you mentioned! Oh well, all worth it if we get a positive result I guess.

Caro


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Carmen, Genie and Caro - Hope ur all doing well, its great that u all can be going thro this together 
 to u all for this cycle 

How's everyone else doing?

I had my 3d scan on Sunday - was such an amazing feeling to see our little precious one on Mother's day.. he wasnt on his best behaviour tho so we couldnt get really clear pictures but it was till worth it - gonna try and put them in my gallery if I can...  (btw I dont know if it is a 'he' - just a habit)

Pri..xx


----------



## genie07 (Mar 6, 2007)

Pri
The 3D scan must have been wonderful, it is really amazing when you can start seeing all the little features!  How exciting - have you completed your nursery yet? 

Caro

How is your down regging going?  Did the meeting in Brussel go well (no mixing of names – I hope). When are you hoping to start your stims? Hope you are not having too many side affects.   

Carmen
Have you started stims yet?    

I started my stims last night and was a real baby.  I really didn't want the injection, I had imagined it to be 10 times worse than what it was.   My hubby gave it to me and when he had finished (I had my face screwed up in a pillow)- I was convinced it hadn't worked as it was just a scratch! I am a bit worried about the Easter w/e as it is a bit tight if I am not on schedule....

Hope you are all well

Genie


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Pri,
The scan is really nice! Must have been wonderfull to see your little one like that! 

Genie,
Well ... they did not want to start me on stimming as I have a history of overstimulation and they didn't want to risk it with the easter weekend  So now I have to d/r for 2 more weeks. Which made me quite upset yesterday as I have the feeling that it can not be good to let your body just wait for another 2 weeks.. my cycle is going to be soooo longgg. Not very happen and almost felt like telling tell to forget about it and I wait till after June because we have to go to Holland in June. It kinda feels like it is going to be another failure for me. But they told me it didn't matter.. you can d/r for 2 months..
Funny isn't it how you think it will hurt but I found it not to painfull these injections!

Caro,
It seems that I am going to be more close to you now! 

Hi to everyone else!

Take care,
Carmen


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello All
I didn't realise there was a thread for Queen Mary's.  Did anyone attend there is February?, I did and got a wonderful BFP but have started to MC.  I'm booked in for a ERPC tomorrow at Kingston and dreading it.  Really just hoping that there are a lot of BFP's from QM's and The Brdge.  Met two lovely ladies there on 7/2 and at the Bridge 9/2 and hsoudl have taken their numbers am wondering how they did.  I was the lady who only got two eggs!, I hope your guys were lucky.


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to Genie and Jackeen- QM girls are the best and the support on this site is amazing.

Carmen- I was away while D/R last year and so they also insisted that I sniff for an extra 2 weeks. It wasn't a problem at all- even though I ran out of stuff towards the end. Ask Lou, I was in an absolute state, thinking that it was all going to go horribly wrong. Look at me now - no ill effects and a great BFP. Good luck, I hope it all works out for you this time.

Pri- your 3D scan must've been so exciting. Your firs picture of your little one - do you have any feelings as to whether it's a girl or boy? I can't wait to see your bump.

Olivia - how're you doing? Your bump must be growing well now.

Lou- How're the smelly herbs going? Looking forward to catching up soon.

Kate- when are you back from NZ? I know I've asked you a million times - I should've written it down. We must organise a coffee date when you're back. It always seems so lonely when you first arrive back after catching up with everyone back home. Thinking of you.

Hi also to Beetle, Daffodil, Katie, Raggy and anyone else out there.

Max is growing quickly - he is already over 12 lbs and is now smiling beautifully and melting our hearts. It still makes me cry to think that as an embie, he chose us and decided to fight it out and stick with us. I'm so grateful.

Roll on Spring - what happened to it anyway?

Lol
Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Jen - Great to hear from you, looking forward to meeting up with u all when Kate gets back..

Jackeen - Welcome to the thread and sorry to hear about u MC  

Carmen - Sorry to hear things didnt go as plan but listen to what Jen said and dont worry...  Its better that u can still go ahead with the tx than cancelling coz of the hols - It really is frustrating that QM dont work over weekends and bank hols - 2 of my tx's got cancelled because of it and I remember walking out in tears.. Its all worth it when u get there tho hun 

Genie - I havent started my nursery yet - will do soon, have a week off in the first weke of April - so looking foraward to doing lots of baby shopping..

Hope evryone else is OK...

I have my baby shower on Sunday - its more of a traditional blessing for the baby - have about 120 people coming.. looking forward to it tho

Will catch up with u all on Tuesday

TC

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Lots to catch up on I see, I've just don't seem to have had chance to log on lately!     

Anyway, Pri, I love your 3D scan, it must make it all seem real for you now. Your baby shower is going to be really something, 120 people.... you don't do anything by halves do you! Enjoy yourself... I'm sure you'll be thoroughly spoilt!  

Jen, good to hear from you again. Max is growing so fast, I can't believe it! Doesn't time fly.... and he's soooooo gorgeous! Can't wait to see him again in the flesh!!!  

Welcome Jack! So sorry to hear about your m/c. Are you thinking of starting again? Everybody on here is really lovely, and yes there are lots of BFPs around.... me too soon I hope.   

Carmen, don't worry about the extra long d/r, like Jen said, it didn't do her any harm. It's frustrating having to wait though. First time I did it I had to d/r for an extra 3 weeks because of them moving to the new hospital. Keeping it all crossed for you this time hun!    

Hi Genie! Now you've had the first injection, the rest won't seem so bad! I was the same, I got DH to press the button on the pen cos I couldn't face doing it myself, but after that it was fine. 

Caro, how's it going? 

Kate, are you back yet from NZ? Like Jen said, be great to meet up. Olivia, are you out there? Raggy, you must be back from the skiing now... how was it with the twins? Bet you need another holiday to recover!!! How are you doing Beetle?

Well, I'm still on the Chinese herbs. It's been having adverse affects though.... I've had a bit of a dodgy tummy for about 4 weeks now, and it's beginning to get me down. I spoke to her last week about it and she changed the mix a little, but so far no difference! I also had to cut milk out of my diet for the time being, again, no difference! She gave me enough till tomorrow and then says take a few days off it, so will see what happens. On the plus side though the new mix of herbs is nowhere near as stinky as the last lot!   

I have to say though that eventhough it seems to have sorted out my cycle this time, bit longer than usual, and virtually no spotting (she thinks my hormones have settled down now) I'm feeling really miserable about the whole thing today. Every time I've started a new tx, I've really thought it was going to work, and when after a couple of months nothing happens I get really fed up. I'm too impatient. I think I'm going to ring QM and get back on the bandwagon again, eventhough the Chinese dr wants me to wait a few months and try this first. Guess I'm also feeling fed up because it's now 3 yrs since I got pg and over 6 years since we started ttc. Just feeling a bit sorry for myself...... and that's not good at the weekend... should be happy!!! Poor DH said he feels a bit down too and that makes me sad too   

Sorry guys for the miserable me post, I promise I'll have cheered up next time. Just think I had to get it off my chest. 

Bye for now.

Love Lou

xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks all for the kind words. I feel better after seeing that Jen did have her positive after 2 weeks extra d/r.  

Genie and Caro how are you two doing?  

Lou 
Sorry to hear you have a hard time. I do find it really patient of you that you can do the Chinese herbs for so long. Not sure if I could do that!! Hope you feel better soon. Even if you do not get your positive with the 'stinky' herbs it might be better to have your hormones sorted out before you start another cycle at QM.  

Hi to everyone else!!  

As for me, I start to get hot flushes again from the d/r drugs ... At work they must think I am sick because I complain all the time that it is so hot and normally I am always cold  . 
I had my first acu session yesterday and it was nice! Hopefully the pain in my back will clear a bit up with all this.

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Carmen - sorry to hear you've had to D/R for longer but it shouldn't make any difference and it is good that they are keeping a close eye on you given you have overstimmed before. Hope it's not too frustrating. Must be hard if you are satring to get symptoms though.

Genie - how are your stimms going? When are you in for your first stimms scan?

Lou - Sorry to hear you are bing a bit messed about by the herbs. I know what you mean about getting your hopes up each time you try something new thiking "this will be the one that does it". It's so hard. Maybe you should get your next appts lined up at QMR so you have a next step and a time limit - I know I respond much better that way. Hope you feel a bit more positive today and yesterday was just one of those inevitable bad days.

Welcome to the thread Jackleen. So sorry to hear about your mc. You must be devasted. I hope the ERPC went as smoothly as possible.

Pri - hope the "shower" went well - sounds amazing!

Hi Jen, Daffodil, Katie.

I'm on day 9 of D/Rs now. Its going ok although I started to feel a bit grotty yesterday - hot flushes and felt a bit hung over (I wasn't of course!) - bit of a headache. Also been quite tired. Feel a bit better today but hoping I'm not going to suffer a lot from now. I still have quite a while before I am due to start stimms (4th April). Expecting AF any day now....

I'm going to see Porgy and Bess tonight which I'm looking forward to. Then off to Brussels on Wednesday for work which I am not looking forward to! Have my letter in case I get hassle for having my drugs although I am deliberately taking the Eurostar so don't think I will.

Take care all
Caro


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya, hope it is ok to ask a few questions.

I have been offered a free NHS go at Queen Mary's and have my first appointment in May. I never thought I'd get the chance to have a free go as I was told by my GP and also hospital consultant that because I'd had private treatment I wouldn't be able to, but wrote to my MP and in the end was told I was eligible, long story!  

I've had 2 ICSI cycles already (couldn't spot you on the ICSI thread!) and one FET with ARGC in London, first one resulting in a BFP but sadly lost my son at 34 weeks, he was born sleeping.   Then the other 2 cycles have resulted in BFN, last one found out on saturday and at the moment need to take a bit of a break so won't be starting treatment till the summer.

I was hoping that someone could tell me how QM operate ie how many blood tests, scans etc do you have before EC and also what happens after EC - I think the Bridge take over and do the embryology and ET? Do they normally do day 2/3 transfers or do they also do blast transfers? I know these questions will be answered at the appointment but was hoping you could let me know before then so I can try and see when to plan treatment for. Thanks!

Good luck to you all

Alli xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Alli,

Firstly I just wanted to say how sorry I am for your tragic loss.

Well done on persisting with your NHS funding - I had a similar scenario. My NHS consultant wouldn't support me with anything let alone IVF. I eventually got my Private consultant to refer me and hey presto....an NHS go came up straight away (they had funding to use up).

I know less about QMR as a result - as I was all prepared for Private at Woking Nuffield. I'll tell you what I know:
- They are small unit - 2 consultants.
- I have been set up for 4 scans (1 baseline and 3 progress) - but I'm sure that may change as I go through treatment.
- EC is done under Sedation at QMR
- Your Partner then has to take your eggs to the Bridge - I kid you not! They give you a taxi number!! 
- All Embryo work and ET is then done at the Bridge.

I would say that, as I get closer to treatment, I feel I need to know more from the Bridge and yet don't see them until day of ET. I also am interested in your questions - when do they decide to go to Blast? Do they do 2 or 3 day ETs if not? What the process is for Freezing if I want embryos to be stored at my private clinic.

HTH and I'll look forward to responses from the girls who have already completed a cycle at QM/The Bridge.

Caro


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm new to this thread but not very new to the whole IVF thing.

My story goes like this.....
We started TTC about 4 years ago.
Had all the tests etc with QM Roehamptom with the result of 'unexplained'.  
We went onto their waitlist back in July 2004!  Then, we moved house in 2006!
Our new PCT said we would have to go onto the bottom of their list and I was mad!  
So, we decided to go privately through Woking Nuffield and had further tests.  
I've had a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy and a few courses of Clomid.  Woking discovered that DH had a problem with count and morphology that wasn't picked up at QM.
Then had ICSI in Feb with a  .
During my   Nick called with the good news!
I was over the moon!! We had our appointment at QM yesterday and start drugs around 15 May.

We were a little surprised about having to do the egg run to Bridge Centre but sounds like this is pretty normal.

The last time I was on Buserilin and it was suggested that I might want to try Prostap injection rather.  Just one injection rather than the daily Buserilin and then onto Menopur as normal.  Has anyone used Prostap...any comments?

Hope you are all doing well and I wish you all the very best for your treatment.

Love & hope,

Roseline xx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Caro - thanks for the info -   about the egg run! Told my DH last night and he thought it was quite funny!   Good luck to you this month!    Hey, yours might be an easter egg run!  

Roseline - good luck with your cycle too, sorry about the your last cycle, I know how hard it is to get a BFN. 

Hope to hear from some of the veteran QMR girls soon and get to know you all a bit better.

Love Alli xx


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Alli,
Yes, this whole IVF thing is really hard.  I hope you're doing ok.  I see that you're taking a break before the next one.  I do think it's a really good idea.  I've taken a break too and it's so nice just to be normal for a little while.  We might even be doing our treatment at the same time.  My downregging starts in May.
Sorry to read about your son  
Take care of yourself!!
Lots of love,
Roseline xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,  I havent been around for a while and sorry to do a me post now but its been such a sh*t week.

Mt father in law died early Monday morning,  I was booked to go for my scan same day and went on my own,should of been 7 weeks and 5 days and nothing,  no heartbeat just an empty sac.  Absolutely devasted.

Good luck all you new ladies,  they have a great team their,  and the taxi run isnt too bad,  anyway you will be having a rest and a sandwich whilst DH does his bit!!

I hope to be back soon

Katie


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my God, Katie, I'm sorry to hear your news.  The same thing happened to me two weeks ago at 8 weeks.  I had my scan in Kingston Hospital and was devastated. I hope you are okay.  This is so tough.

I was lucky didn't have to have a erpc in the end, I asked them to scan me again and they removed the sac without an ga, it wasn't very pleasant but saved me another ga and I feel better now that it's gone.

I have my IVF at QM in February.  I was never offred any blood tests 'tho and I don't think they do blasto at The Bridge.  Maybe they just didn't offer it to me as I had a 'Top Grade' Embryo!! I was very happy with my treatment there and my DP drove to the Bridge which only took 45 minutes.  

I hope to start again later in the year, sometimes I don't want to risk having another MC but I can't stop thinking about wanting my own family.  Good luck to everyone who's started their treatment.  Roseline How did you manage to get to the top of the list on the NHS?, I'm on the waiting list for St Helier but would prefer to go to QM but I've only been on the list since December 2005.

Hope you are all ok


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Katie, really sorry to hear your news.  I can't imagine what it must be like to have two  major losses in one week.  

Jackeen, sorry to hear of your miscarriage too.  


Thanks for the reassurance about the Bridge, I feel a whole lot better about it now.

I don't know how I got to the top of the list but I had already been on  one list for almost two years before I moved house.  I called and spoke with the new PCT and sent them the letter I had received to prove that I had been on the list since July 2004.  I had an appointment with a consultant at the local clinic in Walton On Thames (last June or July 2006) and heard nothing for ages.  Then they called me in February to tell us that we had funding.  Even though we changed PCTs we are still being treated at QM who did the origional investigations.  

I've been dealing with Nick Pulsford at QM ACU.  He's been very helpful.  Maybe you should give him a call and see if he can give you some guidance.

Don't give up on the dream Jackeen.  It's worth it.  I read a book about a girl who did it 9 times.  I know it sounds horrendous but her story is an inspiration to all of us who are on the journey.  The book is called 'So Close' by Tertia Albertyn.  A South African girl.  Try and get hold of it. 

Love & Hope to everyone

Love,
Roseline xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Katie - I am so so sorry hun to hear the sad news..       I hope and pray you find the strength to try again when u are ready...  

Roseline - QM and The Bridge were wonderful, no need to worry  

Jackeen - Hope u get to start your tx again soon   

Alli - So so sorry to hear about your little boy.. and BFN's - its good to have a little break and some time to yourselves before starting tx again.. I hope and pray you achieve your dreams this year.. 
With reagrds to blood tests, we just had to have the checks for HIV etc before they proceeded with IVF.. all other tests was done during the investigations of infertility..
EC was done at QM and then DH had to take eggs to the Bridge that day and provide them with a sample - we found out later how many eggs they had taken out.. The next day we got a call to say how many fertilised and was told to go back the day after that (2 days after EC) to The Bridge for ET..

Caro - hope some of the above answers some of your questions too - they offer to freeze whats left after ET - this is also asked before you start the full tx process and Im sure its one of the many forms u have to fill in

Let me know if I can help further

How's everyone else - Kate, Lou, Raggy, Jen, Daffodil, Olivia - not heard from u all in a while 
Hope ur all ok

I have a week off work next week (its my 30th bday on tuesday) - gonna spend the week relaxing and baby shopping so pls forgive me if I dont post too much....

Pri..xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Katie - what an awful week you and DH have had. I'm so very sorry. I hope you are managing to cope.

Welcome Rosaline - think I have "met" you on the Surrey thread.

Carmen - when are you starting your stimms now? I hope to start next Wednesday. 

Genie - where are you in your treatment now? Don't think we have heard from you for a little while so wonder if you have had your EC already.

Hello, Jen, Pri, Jackleen, Lou, Daffodil.

Alli - I rang QM about the Blasts situation. Nick said he would follow up with my PCT to see if they would allow Blasts on an NHS cycle if we were in the situation for them to be suitable. He didn't however think it was very likely due to lack of clear evidence. He also didn't think we'd be allowed to pay the extra. All a little disappointing as i do believe that Blasts make sense in some situations - where you have a lot of good quality embies and are considering a single transfer.

Take care all, thinking of you Katie.
Caro


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Welcome to Jackeen,Roseline and allie! 

*Katie*
I am so sorry that you have to go through all that in the same week 

*Jackeen *
Sorry to hear about your miscarriage as well 

*Allie*
QM normally does about 3 scans during d/r but it all depends on how you react to the drugs.
Normally they scan on Monday, Wednesday or Friday and if needed they do blood test. I normally
do bloodtest every day and have a scan from day 6 of stimming. But if you do not have any problems 
you will have a baseline scan and then the next scan will be day 8 of stimming as far as I know. If you 
stimulate to fast they will do more scans and bloodtests. But they are really flexible as the nurse 
(Katie) even offered to come in on easter monday to do a scan for me. My DP normally drives to The Bridge.

*Pri*
Have a lovely birthday !! 

*Caro*
I will start stimming on Wednesday as well if my baseline scan is all fine. How are you finding d/r ... I am getting a lot of hot flushes.

Hi to *everyone* else!

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all   

Well I don't know what happened,    but I did one of my long waffling posts on Tuesday night and it's vanished!    The server seemed to be down at times, so must have got lost somewhere! 

Carmen, hope you're not suffering too much with your hot flushes! I don't remember getting any when I was on it, so was really lucky! Mind you, was so paranoid that because of that it wasn't working!!  

Caro, sounds a bit strange about the blasts thing, odd that if they don't support it on the NHS that you can't pay to have it done if you want it. Hope you can get to do what you need to do! 

Pri, happy birthday for Tuesday!   How was your baby shower? You don't do anything by halves do you, with that many guests!! Hope you're not too knackered!! Love the 3d scan by the way, must be so weird! 

Hi Roseline and Jackeen, welcome to the QM thread. Nice to have so many newbies.  

Katie, I am so gutted to hear your news. I can't imagine how you must be feeling, I hope you you and DH are coping okay. You must be devastated. Thinking of you hun.  

Alli, so sorry to hear about your son.   How devastating for you, I don't know how people cope with such a loss when you've got so far. You and your DH must be very strong.

Jen, Raggy, Olivia, not heard from you for a while, hope you're all okay? Anybody know if Kate's back from NZ yet?

Well, I went to see the Chinese Dr last night. I'd had about 4 days without the herbs and my upset tummy was much better, so it's obviously that that's caused it! Tricky thing is I want to continue with the treatment for now as I think it's doing me some good and I can see some benefits (not many!!!!) I guess with everything you have to take the good with the bad. She has given me a different weaker prescription and thinks that might help. She did some acupuncture on my back, and she has a heater under her couch and I nearly fell asleep I was so relaxed!! She has banned me from alcohol   as we think I've just ovulated.... and so Iv'e been prescribed lots of . .. this weekend! 

Well we've booked a two week holiday in Sardinia in July, never been before, it looks really nice. We booked an apartment that is right on the beach. We just want to chill out for a couple of weeks, it's been a long time since we've had two weeks in one go, hopefully we won't get bored!!  

Anyway, enough of that, got plenty of catching up to do as my mum came over last weekend and I didn't get much housework done! I can't wait for next week's long weekend!

Bye for now
Lots of love
Lou


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh by the way, just noticed the star sign thing, but what's with the teddy bears?!


----------



## Roseline (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just checking in.

Caro, we have met on the Surrey thread.  Hope all is well with you.

I'm ok, just not doing anything really to do with IVF yet, except trying to eat healthily.  I'm really enjoying the break, I must admit.
I know that May is just around the corner but for the moment I'm not worrying about drugs and stuff.

Take care all.

Roseline xxx


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Dear all

Wow have been off this site for the past 3 weeks recovering from the trauma of my miscarriage at 12 weeks and cant believe all the action and news. Great to hear from Roseline and 

Firstly soooo sorry for you Katie and Jackeen...if its any consolation I know what you're going through and if it makes you feel any better, it does seem to get better over time on a week by week basis. 

Pri - cant believe time has flown so much you are having a baby shower!! Glad its all going so well.

Jen - Max looks ADORABLE! And its great to hear from you as it always gives me hope that this whole bloody thing will work out one day!

Lou good on you for hanging on in there. Sounds like its good stuff and I'm tempted to follow along too.

We've been back to QMs and are now planning at going for our 4th round of treatment in the summer. So if any of you are out there and are looking at same timings perhaps we can go through it together! We're having some tests done first re why I've had 2 miscarriages so we'll see what that throws up. As always katie and julie have been lovely.

Now planning on how to get fit and healthy again while I'm not on any drugs! Even went out to buy some new running shoes at the weekend! And am thinking how to wangle a short career break from work to allow me more headspace for this whole bloody thing! I fancy being a lady of leisure for a few months in the summer!!!

Hope alls well with the rest of you....always nice to hear your news even though I'm not a regular in terms of reading the news...

Take care all of you...

Love me


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

It has gone quite here!

Genie and Caro whats happening to you both? 

I went for me 6day scan today and found out that I only had 5 follies left and 6 right. I am a bit disappointed with that.. had hope for a bit more..  

How's everyone else?

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Yes it's has gone rather quiet on this thread hasn't it.  I've got my follow up at QMR on the 23rd April, I'm excited and dreading it in equal measures, dreading the whole trauma of talking about what happened and dreading startign treatment again.  I was so lucky the first time and it ended so tragically I don't know if I've got the strength to do it all again, but I don't think I have the strength not to either.  

I'm alos dreading the bill, I have gone private as I'm still way way down on the waiting list.  Last time I used 3 amp's and only got 2 eggs so I guess my drugs will be seriously increased. 

Can anyone recommend a acupuncturust (excuse the spelling) who specialises in fertility?.  Somewhere either in the west end or South West London?.  This time I'm going to go all out I think....

I hope everyone is okay.  Easter has been good and bad fro all of us I'm sure.  Good to have the time off but bad to dwelltoo much on life...

Hope someone can help me.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I went for my baseline scan last Wednesday to find that my lining was not yet thin enough and so have had my D/R extended by another week (3.5 weeks in total). I go back tomorrow and hope that all will be ok now. I have bled for about 11 days so things are definitely strange for me....Hope it can all come good but not too sure wjat it all means.

Carmen - I hope your next scan shows some more follies although remember that Quality counts and 11 is still very good. Can I ask...Did you go in for a scan on Bank Holiday Monday? They had told me I couldn't have one when I was originally due to be stimming then...I'm starting to wonder if I am being treated differently because I'm on an NHS cycle. Every time I go in their first statement/question is "this is an NHS cycle isn't it?"...

Jackeen - The Acu I see is in Woking near where I go for Private treatment so no use to you I think. A couple of the other girls on this thread gave me numbers for ones that they see so they may be better locations. Hopefully they will post soon.

Will post again after my repeat baseline tomorrow - hopefully I will be more upbeat then.

Caro


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Sorry to have been MIA for such a long time. Had a lovely time in Barbados (which seems ages ago now) but it has taken me ages to catch up with everything since I got back. Anyway, will do personals later but just wanted to say WELCOME to all our newbies -great to have so many on this thread now. 
*Seven/Katie* - I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope you are ok - make sure you take lots of "me" time and quality time with DH.  
*Beetle* - How are you doing? I'm so sorry for you as well. I hope you are ok 
*Pri* - Belated  Hope you had a good day

Well news from me is that I have my next appointment at QMH on 16 April and will start my next IVF after that (should probably be about beginning of May if AF behaves itself!) Am looking forward to getting started in a way

Hello to *Carmen, Lou, Jen, Raggy * and everyone else - will be better at posting from now on, I promise!!!

Love Daffodil xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Well hope everybody is back now as it's been so quiet on here, funny how it goes in fits and starts sometimes...nothing for a while then you spend ages catching up on everybody!!

Hope you all had a great Easter and ate loads of chocolate!

Carmen, hope you're okay, it must be so difficult to get it right if you normally overstimulate, were they a good size? Guess quality is better than quantity!  

Jack good luck on the 23Apr, they will look after you I'm sure. I sometimes wonder how any of us get the strength to go through this again and again, but somehow we do, like you say, you don't know how you could not do it again. I am seeing an acupuncturist at the moment who is in East Molesey but does have a clinic one day a week at Waterloo. I don't know if she has specific experience with IVF patients, although she seems to have had a lot of patients who have been to her when IVF has failed for them (and she has succeeded!) I went to see her to prepare myself for my next cycle but in the meantime she has persuaded me to hold off for a bit to see if this will work first, with Chinese herbs and acupuncture. Let me know if you want her number I'll pm it to you. 

Caro, fingers crossed for a thinner lining. Funny that they keep mentioning about the NHS cycle. I can't offer advice though as I had private but my drugs were paid for. Good luck tomorrow anyway. 

Daffodil, welcome back!! Glad you had a lovely relaxing time in Barbados, lucky girl. Our boss is there at the moment and he says it's raining! Good luck for the 16th, not long now! 

Beetle, good to hear from you again, enjoy doing your own thing for a while, live life to excess a bit if you want... does you good! I have lost track of how long I have lived a life of deprivation, just in case.....

Roseline, hope you're okay?

Hi to Jen, Olivia, KatieM, Raggy, and Pri.... and anybody I've missed...

The good news with me is the herbs are less stinky this time and I've got a slightly more diluted mix and my tummy is much happier!! I did get impatient and sit down with my diary working out when I could do another IVF cycle. Due to holidays, mine and others in my office, I can't see myself getting started until at least September and I wanted to get going before my 40th which is September. Dont' know why but I have thing about it, so I'm a bit undecided what to do. I could do it around my tx, but I wouldn't relax on holiday..... ummmmm what's a girl to do?!!! It's doing my head in.   

Anwyay, hope everybody had a great Easter. Must dash.

Love
Lou


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

I'm back !!!

Lou - Glad the chinese meds are not as stinky hun... Sorry to hear u cant start tx til Sept hun, I know how keen u were in starting before your big bday.. Could u not rearrange things at work?

Daffodil - Glad u enjoyed Barbados, thats one place I would love to visit..   for your appt on 16th

Caro - How did the scan go today hun ?

Jackeen -   for your appt on 23rd April 

Carmen - 11 follies is good hun, dont worry - I only had 6 out of which only 4 fertilised and mine worked.. Rememer it only takes one

Beetle - its really nice to hear from u again, and sounding more positive after what u have been through.. Im so glad u'll be trying again  

Hope everyone else is ok

Well I had a wonderful week off work - DH booked us into a London in Holborn for a couple of nights for my bday - went to Madame Tussauds and did some baby shopping in Oxford St - was gonna go to London zoo too but it wasnt that warm so we did more shopping the next day - he bought me this beautiful diamond and pink saphire ring.. Was spoilt  
Had a party on Saturday night - 35 of my friends and cousins met up for dinner and a little boogie - little one has been so excited since - he's still dancing away inside - was a very late one thought 
The next day we got the best news ever - My SIL had a gorgeous little boy   named Rico..
He is sooooooooo cute and tiny - only weighed 5lbs 4...  she had to have an emergency C secton as baby's heart beat had stopped (cord got wrapped round)..
Think its finally hit DH that we are having one of our own
I've been so excited about Rico - not sure whats gonna happen when we have our own  

I had an appt with the cons today - all is well - he did another scan which I was surprised about and finally the baby is no longer breecha nd has moved around.. We're so pleased as have been worried the last 5 scans we've had he's been breech 

Anyway enough of me 

Pri..xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Lou - Glad you got some better herbs! Good luck deciding your treatmenbt dates - it's so tough to decide how to balance need for time out with treatment.

Hello Jackeen, Rosaline, Jen.

Pri - sounds like you had a lovely week. Congrats on birth of your nephew.

Daffodil - good luck for your appt next week. I'm also in on Monday - 9am I think.

Katie & Beetle - hope you are both doing ok after your bad news. It must be so hard.

Carmen - how's your Stimming going? When are you having EC... must be anyday...

Genie - hope your cycle has gone well if you read this.

I went back for my 2nd Baseline scan today and thankfully my lining is now nice and thin and I have started stimming - hooray. We do our first injection alone tomorrow - eek! Back on Monday for 1st progress scan.

Take care all

Caro


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Caro - How did u find your first injection?

Hope evryone else is ok - have a lovely weekend and speak to u next week

I'm off to see my little nephew after work - then going out for my friends birthday tomorrow

Pri.xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Pri - it was fine thank you for asking. The injector pen is the best invention ever and I did the injection myself - no problem. Really pleased about it as it give us so much more freedom if I can do it myself. Have a nice time with your new nephew!
Caro


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi everybody

Caro, how are the injections going? How was your first scan? Good news I hope? I don't know how I'd have coped with the injector pen.. I was dreading that bit, but it was a doddle.

Pri, how are you, can't believe you've only got two months to go.... 

Carmen how's it going with you? 

All very quiet with everybody else, hope you're all okay?

Well for me, I had AF arrive over the weekend, and my cycle seemed to have gone back to what it was before I started the whole Chinese medicine thing, so it made me think it can't be doing any good. I keep going through these disillusioned phases, and so I rang QM today and booked myself in. I'm going to see them next month about another cycle, starting early June I think depending on my cycle. I will carry on the acupuncture with it. I feel all positive again. I had to go for another FSH blood test so hope that's okay. I'd hate them to turn round and say, nah you've got the menopause! I am so paranoid. I'm going to struggle to fit it in between people's hols at work, and it's likely to be about 3 weeks before we go away, so it's either going to be a holiday to celebrate or a holiday to forget....! ARGH!

Anyway, hope you're all okay.

Bye for now
Love
Lou
x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

HI Everyone,

*Lou * - you're right, the board is a bit quiet at the moment - I think it's because the weather is so nice so there are much better things to be doing than going on the computer!!! Am glad you are feeling positive and ready to start another cycle. I went from being positive to feeling really negative but now am back to positive again - it really is like being on a rollercoaster!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Pri * - Glad the last scan went well. You really are a busy bee - you always seem to be doing something, I don't know how you have the energy!! Sounds like you had a lovely weekend with DH

*Caro * - Glad the injections are going ok - just like Lou, I don't know how I would have coped without the pen but I know there are still quite a few places that don't use that so I think we are really lucky. Anyway, hope you are feeling ok - not long to go now for you I think.

I had my appt at QMH yesterday and start d/r on 3rd May so not too long to wait now. Am excited in a way to get started but scared too in case it doesn't work. Just have to keep being positive and believe it WILL work!!!

Love to *Raggy, Seven, Beetle, Carmen, Jen, Jackeen, Rosaline* and everyone else

Daffodil xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Lou* - Well done on booking your appt for your next cycle - a big . I hope your FSH result comes back ok.

*Daffodil * - Good luck for starting your D/Rs. 3rd May will be here before you know it (although time seems to be dragging for me right now!)

*Carmen* - How are you doing? Have you had your EC now or is it imminent? I hope your follies have picked up nicely since your CD6 scan.

*Jackeen* - good luck for your follow up appt next week. Not long now.

Hello to *Pri*, *Seven*, *Beetle*, *Jen*.

I had my CD6 scan yesterday. I don't find that the nurse tells me very much to be honest (is that just me??) but I think all was ok. I had 6 follies on left and 9/10 on right. One of 11 on each side with most a bit smaller. Staying on same dose for now. Certainly starting to feel my right ovary now so hope that is a good sign. Back again tomorrow for another scan.

Hope everyone is well.
Caro


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

Daffodil, I know what you mean about being scared and excited at the same time. I am paranoid and tend to swing between being very positive and desperately negative,     neither of which help!! Not long till sniffing for you! 

Caro, my FSH has always been a mystery, my first cycle it came up as 'normal' so they gave me 3 ampoules and I didn't stim very well they had to convert it to an IUI. Next time they did another FSH test which they said also looked reasonably normal and then gave me 5 amps, so I got more, but still only got 7 follies altogether which I didn't think was very much compared to some people. (One girl i know had 24 follies, and over 20 eggs, now that's plain greedy!!) I know it's quality not quantity, but last time I saw them they were talking about putting me on the maximum of 6 amps. They don't seem to think there's anything wrong with the FSH though, and couldn't understand why my stimming wasn't great. Oh, I'm waffling.... sorry, I get like that! Sounds like you had a great CD6 scan yesterday, coming along nicely already. I have to say the first one they don't really tell you much as a lot can change, so don't worry. They seem generally quite minimal with the info, unless you really ask them, so don't be afraid to do that. 

Just a quickie tonight as I do go on!! Love to everybody else!

Bye for now
Lou
x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Lou  - Great to see you are starting again. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Daffodil - Good luck with the d/r and hopefully everything will go fine this time!

Caro  - Well done on all the follies! It seems quite good for day 6!

As for me .. not so good yesterday they even thought my cycle would be cancelled. My hormone levels had dropped 
and there are hardly any big follies.. only 2. So I had to do another blood test yesterday and after a long wait they rang me to tell me the hormones where up again   . Problem was that I didn't had my pregnol aaagh. So I arrange with Katie that she would meet me at the tesco in the evening. She is really helpful! So for us tomorrow e/c however I might be lucky if we get 2 eggs.. and with our fertilisation rate I am not to hopefull... last time we had 5 eggs and only 1 good one. On the bright side we bought a new house! So if it all goes horrible wrong again I and at least put my energy in the new house.

Hi to everyone else out there!

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Carmen      
Good luck for EC tomorrow. Sounds like you've had a bit of a nightmare cycle. Keeping it all crossed for you hun! Katie's an angel isn't she.
xxxx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Hope you are all well. 
Just wanted to wish *Carmen* GOOD LUCK for your EC today. I really hope that it all goes well and you get lots of eggs - it does sound like you have had a really difficult time, you poor thing. Anyway, will keep my fingers crossed all day

Love to everyone else

Daffodil xxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck for EC today Carmen. I hope you get great quality Eggs and really good fertilisation rate. Sorry you have had such a tough cycle so far but hopefully you will get some great Embies and a BFP.

Take care
Caro


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Thank you for all the good luck wishes! But we only had 2 eggs.. so today the wait whether they have gone to be nice embryo's   or whether this is the end of this cycle  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Carmen* - Good luck for the call today. I really hope that both Eggs have fertilised and go from strength to strength. Thinking of you hun, what a tough few days you have had   

I had my 2nd progress scan yesterday and things weren't as straight forward as the first one. I hadn't really progressed since Monday and only had one follie past 12 and then quite a lot under 10 (about 9 on each side). They have upped my dose to 3 amps and I go back tomorrow to see if they have progressed. I'm trying not to panic but I am a little worried of course. The Dr even mentioned possibility of cancelling but I saw Nurse Julie and she was very reassuring and said I shouldn't be worried and that it was quite common to take a bit longer. Have any of you had similar?

Take care all
Caro


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

*Carmen* - well done for 2 eggs and good luck for the call today, I hope you get 2 nice embys from them! 

*Caro * - Sorry to hear things are not going so well. On my last IVF, I had hardly anything happening (in fact nothing at all on my right ovary) and then suddenly follicles started to develop so try not to worry too much. I ended up with 7 eggs and 4 embryos in the end. I think our bodies are all different and we just do things at different speeds. Very stressful but try to keep calm and keep positive    Am thinking of you

Love to everyone else

Daffodil xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Daffodil - I appreciate the reassurance.

Carmen - hoping no news from you is good news and that both eggs have fertilised   

Caro


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Carmen - Hope both embies are doing good - thinking of u

Caro - Try not to worry - some do take their time to grow and increasing your dose will help - Good luck for tomorrow

Daffodil and Lou - hope ur both ok

Where have all the others gone ?

Pri..xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Carmen - hope you are ok and you have just been kept busy with Transfer etc and not had time to post.   

I had another scan this morning (3rd scan after 9 lots of injections). They think it's a case of slowly but surely with me - I now have a 14, 13 and 11 and 6 under 10 on right and one 11 and 9 under 10 on left. Lining is 9. They don't want to up my dose any further (been on 225 since Wednesday) as I have quite a few small ones so don't want to risk OHSS. I saw Nurse Katie today - she seemed to think it was all ok - I'm just responding more slowly than most. Hope so anyway. Back again Monday. They think EC will be either Wednesday or Friday - fingers crossed I get that far.

Have a nice weekend all.
Caro


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Caro - that sounds great, stick with it - you'll get there in the end!

Hope everyone has a great weekend  

Love Daffodil x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Caro
Well done on the follies. You seem to have quite a few so if they all grow it doesn't matter to much how long it take.
Hopefully you will have e/c this week  

Well only one embie fertilised proper.. so we had e/t this morning! Now yesterday one of my teeth broke in half and both half's are still stuck.. I am afraid to go to the dentist in case all these dentist chemicals are not good for our little embie.. maybe silly  

Hi to everyone else!!  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Carmen great news about the ET, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Caro, I had trouble with my follies too it seemed like I was injecting for weeks but they came good in the end and I got to EC.  

Katie is brilliant isn't she, she really does care about us.

I've got my follow up on Monday, I'm dreading it.  I've told my DP not to come as I think I'll start crying and not be able to speak.  I'm worried he's going to say 'NO NOT AGAIN' and encourage me to wait.  

I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning all  

Jack, good to hear from you, I'll be thinking of you on Monday. It won't be easy, but they are all so lovely at QM you will be fine. It's natural to be worried after what you've been through. Good luck.  

Carmen, one embie is all it takes hun, I know you will have been told that so many times. I really hope it works for you this time. Hope you're not suffering with your tooth, what timing!! Fingers crossed for you 2ww!!  

Caro, sounds like it's going well for you. Slowly but surely! Good luck for Monday!  

Hi Pri, how's it going with you? When do you go on maternity leave? Yes where have Jen, Kate and Raggy gone? Guess motherhood has taken over! Have you heard from Olivia at all?

Daffodil how are things with you? I've lost track a bit, you must be starting D/R soon?  

Well I'm looking forward to getting started again soon, it feels like the right thing to do. Trouble is now I'm having big stress from my brother who's in deep do-do financially and I didn't want any stress during my tx. We're going to my mum's tomorrow to try and sort things out with him. Of course I love my bro, but he does my head in.   Last year I bailed him out with the best part of an ivf cycle! GRRR! So hard to know what to do. Anyway, enough of that...!

Hope everybody has a great weekend. Hi to anybody I've missed

Lots of love
Lou
xx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Olivia has asked me to post this on her behalf.

Hi girls, I was feeling guilty for not posting for a while but was keeping up with the news. Unfortunately I am not able to do either just now as I was admitted to Kingston Hospital last Saturday with preeclampsia. We have had a week of ups & downs and the doctors have been very close to delivering the baby at least twice! At the moment, our little baby seems to be happy and healthy, but my blood pressure is climbing so it looks like we may be mummy & daddy before too long.

Fortunately I don't have any swelling, although the hospital has brought me out in spots. The staff - midwifes and doctors - are brilliant at Kingston. We have met the neonatal consultant and had a tour of the neonatal unit where our baby will be kept until fully cooked. It was very scary thinking about having a premature baby, but all of our friends and the staff here have told us loads of inspiring stories.
So, we are taking things one day at a time. Our current goal is to make it to 30 weeks (next Wednesday).

I hope all is going well with everyone in their different stages of the baby making journey. We girls are never allowed to have an easy time of it.

LOL Olivia


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Olivia, 
Not sure if you will be able to check for messages or not but just wanted to send you a big   and to say I'm thinking of you and your DH (and baby of course!!) You are definately in the best place - Kingston is such a great hospital and I'm sure they are looking after you really well. Try to keep calm and relaxed (easy to say!!!)
Will keep my fingers crossed for you that you make it to the 30 weeks
Love Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Olivia - Hi hun, have been wondering where and how u have been ?  Sorry to hear you have had to be admitted but its good that you are in good hands and are being looked after.. Thinking of u all and hope the little one is doing ok
 very much for getting your friend to post and let us know... 

Carmen - Excellent news on the ET   on your   

Jackeen - How was your appt yesterday?

Lou - I know its family, but pls dont let anyone stress u out now - You just dont need it, sometimes u just have to put yourself first...  
Do you know when Kate was coming back form her holiday?

Caro - How did it go yesterday - Any news on when EC will be?

I had my friend over yesterday - she came to get my hospital bag ready as she is going away for a month and didnt want me to leave it too late..  Washed all of baby's clothes and blankets - was quite exciting actually - but scary seeing the bag !  Luckily I still have a few more things to get so its not completely packed which makes me feel a bit better (not as nervous/scared)

I had an appt with the midwife yesterday - I was asking her about these pains I was getting - they are definitely braxton hicks, but I get them so many times every day - she said I had an 'irratable uterus' whatever that means... Baby has also turned around again and is now breech again  

Pri..xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Olivia - I don't think we've "met" before but hope you are doing ok. Must be hard to be admitted but, as the others have said, it is good that you are being looked after well.

Hi Pri - Sorry to hear baby is breech again but I guess plenty of time for he or she to turn again. Sounds like baby is boss!!

Carmen - Hope your transfer went ok.

Just a quick note from me to say that I had progressed at my scan on Monday and so am having EC tomorrow - YIKES!! very scared and excited at the same time. A lot of my follies were still small but I had 7 over 15 (biggest 20) so hopefully i will get enough to ensure we have a good chance of some fertilising.

Thanks for your good luck wishes and for asking after me. I'll let you know how I go!

Caro


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

*Caro* - Just wanted to wish you  for tomorrow. I really hope all goes well - glad to see you have lots of nice follies, I knew you would get there in the end!!! Enjoy the sedation at EC - I loved it, it was the nicest thing about the whole IVF process!!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow    

*Pri* - Glad to see you are doing well - how exciting to be getting the baby bag together (and scarey too!) Baby seems to be moving all the time - am sure it will turn again before the breech. I love your piccy, you can see the baby so clearly, it's amazing! 

*Carmen* - Hope you are doing ok and EC/ET went ok 

Nothing much to report from me, am trying to lose some weight before I start this next round of IVF but not finding it that easy. Am trying to take the dog on lots of walks to see if I can shift some weight   

Love to everyone else

Daffodil xxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Daffodil. Good luck with loosing the weight. I think I'll have a few pounds to shift after this treatment cycle too!
Caro


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Caro, good luck for the EC tomorrow, will look forward to hearing from you! Sounds like you'll get a good harvest! Enjoy that sedative, that's the best ever. Ebtisam did my EC and she was so lovely!! 

Hi Pri, wow bag packing already.... remind me your EDD? Can't be long now. Those braxton hicks must be a bit weird..... a girl in the office had some about 3 weeks before she was due, and ignored them, then her gp told her they were braxton hicks, but she went into labour later that day!! Keep your legs crossed!! 
Lots of people have said not to get stressed over my brother, it's so hard not to though, I'm more stressed about waht it's doing to my poor mum. It's a very long story but my brother suffers with depression and is very unstable at the moment, and the current financial problems could be the straw that broke the camels back, but not much we can do except try and support him. Anyway enough of that, I'm not to get stressed!!
Kate is back now, and I emailed her the other day, she rang me and said she's been catching up online, but has been too knackered to post anything, but says hi to everybody. Would be lovely to all get together soon. 

Thanks to whoever posted for Olivia, was getting a bit worried as hadn't heard for ages. Similar thing happened to Raggy, as you know, and they're great down at Kingston so you're in the right place. Fingers crossed, are you taking visitors?

Daffodil, good luck with the weight loss!

Carmen, how's the 2ww this time?

I went to see my Chinese doc and she says she will continue acu during my IVF cycle so that's good news. I really can't wait now to get started, my appointment seems an age away. DH is desperate to get one in au naturel this month, so we've been doing the pee sticks and temperature charts....! Well you've gotta try and save a bit of dosh haven't you!! 

Anyway, must go, got loads to do. If I suddenly go awol for a while, it will be because our server connection is down - again due to my bro's problems.... ah well.

Bye for now

Love
Lou


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Back from EC a few hours ago. I don't think I am fully over the sedation as I can't seem to type right - my brains on a go slow. The EC itself was fine and I was relieved that the experience was really ok. Dr Kaur and Julie were both in there and it was very reassuring to see them and they were really lovely to me. I cant remember the name of the lady that did the Proceedure itself though but everyone kept saying she was very experienced at it. 

We got 4 eggs which I guess is not so great but we are doing our best to feel good about it and just really hoping for a good fertilisation call tomorrow. DH is in bed now snoozing away - it all seems to have been a bit much for him today! So much for a responsible adult to look after me huh!!

Thanks all for your good luck wishes and sorry for minimal personals - as I say, not quite firing right yet.

Take care
Caro


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Caro, 4 eggs is good, hope they call you nice and early tomorrow. The waiting is so hard!! 
Can't believe DH is in bed now! Bless him! My DH thought the whole thing at the Bridge was just too weird, being ushered into a small dark room with a pile of mags.... when we went back for the ET, he was watching other guys with their incubators, and thinking I know where you're going with that!!!!
Keeping it all crossed for you anyway, hope they're fertilising nicely!!
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Caro, 4 eggs is great, it only takes one remember.  I hope you get great news in the morning.  

I had a great follow up appt yesterday, came back wrote a huge post to you all and promptly lost it so I gave up and went to bed.  I've rebooked for July.  They were confused why i hadn't called them to say I was PG, I was missing a page from my book.  Oh dear.  They've promised two scans next time.

Lou, I'm in a similar situation with my brother he's also a manic depressive, I know how hard it is but sometimes you've got to cut them loose. I love him dearly but enough is enough.  Sorry it doesn't work for everyone but I feel better not having to be a constant support for him.  

Carmen I hope you've been to the dentist, I'm sure they can do a temporary filling with no harm to your embie, how can you put up with the pain.  As hard as the 2ww wait in retrospect it wonderful to have two weeks full of hope and dreams.

I hope everyone else is okay and thank you for your good wishes


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Jackeen - Glad ur follow up went ok.. how u feeling?

Lou - Glad they will be doing the acu during IVF - that should really help
Hope things get better with your bro situation
My due date is 20th June - still got 8 weeks to go  

Caro - 4 eggs is good like the others say - I only had four that fertilised too... hopefully they are all coming together to make perfect embryos        

Daffodil - when is your next round of IVF hun?

I went to see my litte nephew again yesterday - got to cahnge him and feed him - then he threw up on me  
He is sooooo cute... Cant wait to have my little one in my arms now - it feels like Ive been  forever

Pri..xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks *Lou*, *Jackeen* and *Pri*. I am very pleased to say that all 4 of our eggs fertilised! I really can't believe it - I'm so happy and relieved. The Bridge will call tomorrow to let me know if they want transfer Friday or Saturday. I feel like I can actually let myself believe we will get to Transfer now!.

*Jackeen* - glad your appt went well and wonderful to hear you sound so hopeful.

*Lou* - hope things are getting sorted with your Brother.

*Pri * - not too long now! I guess we have all waitied to be pregnant for so long it must be hard to be patient when it happens and you are waiting to meet the child you have longed for! He/she will be in your arms soon!

Thanks all for your support
Caro


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

*Caro * - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's great news - am so happy for you. Good luck with ET for Friday or Saturday. I can't remember if you have been to the Bridge or not but it is a really simple and quick procedure there so am sure you wont have any problems   

*Lou * - I hope you are managing to sort things out with your brother, try not to get too stressed (easy for me to say I know!) 

*Pri * - 20th June is not far away, it will fly by but am sure you are getting impatient now 

*Jackeen * - Glad the appointment went well and hope you are feeling ok

I start d/r on 3rd May so just waiting for my drugs to arrive, should be sometime next week. Am doing lots of walking (the dog is exhausted) and trying to eat healthily but still have some choccies left from Easter which are tempting me!)

Love to *Raggy, Jen, Carmen, Seven, Beetle * and everyone else

Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow Caro, 4 embryo's that's amazing you must be over the moon good luck for tomorrow or Saturday.  Now I hope you haven't bought any HPT's yet!!!  Did you spend the day eating and drinkign all those things you won't be eating for a while?

Pri you must be so excited, have you chosen names yet? or are you waiting to meet your little one first?  I'd started thinking of names for mine, I know it was far too early but I'd had 10+ years of thinking and when I was PG suddenly I though of it all a bit differently I was worried my little one would get teased having an Irish name after years of wanting one.  It's odd how things change. 

Daffodil you must be excited about starting so soon it is a NHS cycle or Private? I know each day seems like an eternity when you start but you also have such a feelign of optimism too.

Hope everyone is doing okay


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Caro - That is wonderful news.. Congrats honey - I had 6 eggs and only 4 fertislised so its great that all of yours fertilised
Did they say what grade they were -   for ET hun... make sure u get plenty of rest in the  

Jackeen - we have been thinking of names, think we have one if its a girl, but we are struggling for boys' names - and I'm convinced we're having a boy

Daffodil - DR on 3rd - not long..  they're quite good with the drugs, once they call u for payment they turn up in the next couple of days

Hope u all have a lovely evening

I have a bar-b-que to go to tommorow afternoon and then am baby sitting my 5yr and 3yr old cousins in the evening - Hope I have the energy, the little one's become hard work now and I just seem to be getting very tired the last couple of days - DH is not impressed as he thinks I should have said no - (my aunt only ever calls when she needs anything) but I love the kids..  

Pri..xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Caro 
Thats great 4 embryo's! Maybe they can let them go to blastocyst stage! 

Olivia
I hope you and your baby are doing ok!   

Jackeen
I haven't been to the dentist and I am still in pain. But I am going Monday not sure whether to tell them I might be pregnant.. 
Glad to hear your appointment went ok July is not so far away!

Diffodil
Normally they delivery the drugs in time the last time I had only one week to get the drugs and they could still get it to me in time!

As for me well emotions flying up and down one moment I think yes I feel a bit sick it might have worked and the next moment I feel nothing. I think when you are in the 2ww the only thing that can convince you from being pregnant is when you sick 24/7 and have breast like balloons with veins popping out   .  On more serious note I have taken my temp. and this morning it went down quite a bit instead of up .. so that is not good  

Hi to everyone else!

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry for being missing in action for so long - I have been keeping an eye on all the happenings at Queen Mary's.

Carmen- try to remain positive - not much longer before you get to find out the result.  I would definitely tell the dentist, no point in risking anything. I remeber that I spent my 2ww feeling my boobs tosee whether they were more sensitive and decided that it was all over as I felt nothing. Well so much for that, I don't think many people do feel any symptoms that early on.

Lou- Glad to hear you're getting on board again. Sorry to hear about all the stress from your brother - families, can't pick 'em can we?   Hope things are calming down on that front and not causing you as uch stress. You really don't need it!  I hope that it all happens naturally this cycle!

Pri- Can't believe the big day is fast approaching. How exciting! Would be great to meet up before yu have your little one. Can't believe you're so organised - good on you! I think I packed my hospital bag on the morning I went in. Not sure what I would've done if I had gone in to labour before my elective hospital date. 

Caro - Wow - what a hit rate 4 out of 4 - not bad. Did you go for ET yesterday or is it today?    

Hi to everyone elase.

Not sure if everyone has heard - Ollivia had a baby girl on Thurs evening. Not sure what they've called her. Apparently Mom and baby are doing well. She was 2lb 5oz at birth which really isn't bad for a baby 10 weeks prem. Can't believe that I saw her on Wed and 24 hours later she was having the bub!

We're doing very well - keeping extremely busy and loving maternity leave. We started 'Monkey music' yesterday with Kate and Grace and Max managed to fall asleep whileveryone was banging tambourines and singing. They must wonder how noisy my house is if he can sleep through that! He remains to be an angel child and is now sleeping through the night. I  can't help looking at him on a daily basis and thanking him for being the embie which stuck. It really was all worth it.  

Enjoy the lovely weekend weather all.

Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all, lovely weather this weekend!!  

Jack, thanks for your words of support, it's good to hear from somebody in the same situation, i.e. with a depressive brother. In the last few days I am coming round to that way of thinking, in that I have to detach myself from it all. I am only worried about my mum, bless her, she's put up with a lot, and I feel he has won yet again in all of this! How are you doing anyway? Any news?  

Pri, your due date is later than I thought, I agree it seems like you've been pg for a lifetime!    I was thinking it was May! Glad you've been getting lots of practice with your nephew!! Enjoy the bbq.... and don't be overdoing it now! How's your back at the moment? 

Caro, any news yet? I'm dying to hear. Hope the ET went well and you're enjoying some well needed R&R.   

Hey Daffodil, not long til 3rd May. Good to hear you're wearing the dog out!   I've been wearing my DH out!! Not sure how many calories that burns up though!!  

Carmen, hope you're hanging in there. Like they say, don't panic too much about how you feel, it's very unusual to feel pg at that stage, it's more likely to be the drugs, try not to drive yourself mad self-analysing!! Definitely if you go to the dentist you must tell them you might be pg, and tell them what drugs you are on, it's very important they know. Hope they sort you out....   

Jen, great to hear from you! Excellent news about Olivia, pity the bub was so early, but sounds like they are okay. Would love to go and see them if she is taking visitors. Sounds like you're really enjoying the music sessions with Kate & Grace. That will be me one day I'm sure!!!!  

I saw my Chinese dr last weekend, and I have some more stinky herbs. It was just before going to my mums to sort out my bro and I was really stressed. She took my pulse and said ' I know you've had a period (which I'd told her was unusually light) but you should really do a pg test, as your pulse is really weird!' Now she has done that before to other patients and they have been pg, but anyway, she took my pulse again later and it had gone to normal, she said it was proabbly stress. I told DH in the car on the way home and he nearly crashed the car he was so excted that I might be..... oh I felt awful to get his hopes up!  

Must go anyway, I've got a session down the gym with my personal trainer, first one I've had since before Xmas, and I think it's going to hurt!!  

Take care everybody and enjoy the weekend!!

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Daffodil * - thanks for good luck wishes. Good plan on the walking etc before your cycle. The whole process has made me feel a bit "underexercised" so I know I will make sure I get back in shape before starting another cycle too - fingers crossed won't need one though!

*Jackeen* - I have some HPTs left over from more optimisitic TTC naturally days but I plan to stay well away from them until official test day.

*Pri* - Enjoy your BBQ and babysitting. Sounds like you are well practised for parenthood!

*Carmen* - good luck for testing. really hope the temp dip is not a bad sign - I would think our bodies wouldn't respond quite the same in an IVF cycle so hoping a temp dip doesn't mean anything in this situation although I don't know much about it (I put my thermometer away for the IVF cycle).

*Jen* - Monkey Music sounds lovely. Glad you are enjoying doing fun mummy and baby things.

*Lou * - Did you test after what your Acu said? Sorry if it raised your hopes only to dash them. I remember my dentist once saying he thought I was pregnant on my 2WW once because my gums bled a lot. I really got my hopes up only to be dashed and I was quite upset about it all.

Update from me. The bridge rang yesterday to say that Of the 4 embies there were 2 clear leaders so they wanted to transfer yesterday. We had a top grade embie and one just off (they said a 3 and 2.5 - 5 and 4 cell). I don't know too much about embryo grading and cells etc. but we are so thrilled to have got this far. The other 2 were left overnight to see if they can be frozen but the Bridge rang this morning and recommended that they were not frozen so we have gone with their recommendation. We found it quite tough though to let them go .... that probably sounds a bit silly!

Take care all and enjoy your weekend.
Caro


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quick message as I had a text from Pri this morning to say she had to go to hospital on Friday night with labour pains. She was then rushed to Chelsea & Westminster because the first hospital couldn't cope with 32 week premies. She has had steroids to strengthen the babie's lungs and a drip to slow down the contractions, which were as frequent as every 5 mins, but are now easing off.
She asked me to let everybody know, and has promised to let me know when there is a change.

Caro, great news about the embies! I know what you mean about letting the other 2 go. My 3rd embie was frozen which felt weird to think we had a potential baby somewhere in the middle of town. When it didn't survive the freeze /thaw, it was really quite harrowing. Still, good luck on the 2ww........

Must go anyway as Pri asked me to update on another thread.

Bye for now!

Love
Lou


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Hope everyone is well

*Caro * - Congrats on getting to ET, hope the 2ww does not drag by too slowly. I know what you mean about not being able to freeze the other two but the Bridge do know best so I guess you just have to rely on their expertise. Anyway, you have embies on board now so just have to think about them!!

*Lou * - Thanks for letting us know about Pri. Please send her a big  from me and tell her I am thinking of her. *Lou*, hope you are doing ok - how are the stinky herbs going? Hope you enjoyed your personal trainer session - at least the weather is nicer now which makes it easier

*Jen * - Great to hear from you. Max looks sooooooooooooooo sweet! Monkey music does sound fun and great you can do it with Katie and Grace. You sound like you have really adjusted to motherhood. We will have to get tips from you when we all get our BFP's!

*Carmen * - Hope you are still managing to remain sane during your 2ww - not long for you to go now before you test - 

My drugs have arrived now so am ready to start d/r on 3rd May (here we go again........!!!!)

Hello to *Jackeen, Raggy, Seven, Bettle* and everyone else

Love Daffodil xxxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to see if there was any news on Pri. *Lou* - please send her my love if you talk with her. Hope all is ok with her and bub.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Caro


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All

Caro, I hope the 2ww is going okay for you, you must be analizing every little twinge.

Daffodil, you start tomorrow, I hope the first few days are easy for you, at least you've got the long weekend to relax.  It'll be full speed ahead from then. 

Hi Carmen, good luck for test day, I hope it all goes well for you.

I hope Pri and bump are doing well, it must be a shock to go into labour at 32 weeks, I hope they are both doing well.  Hospital is the right place to be in at the moment, however scary it is it's good to know Pri's getting round the clock care.

So I've been off yesterday and today, did Yoga in the park yesterday which was lovely but I ache all over today.  Went shopping for clothes to wear to a work lunch on Friday which I have to cook for 9 others at my boss's house.  I couldn't find a thing that didn't make me look PG.  When will my big fat tummy go down? it's been 4 weeks now and I'm getting a bit fed up with it.  It's easy at work to hide it in a jacket.

Hope everyone is well sorry I'm a bit sad at the moment I can't seem to stop counting the weeks I should be 14 weeks now and have a bump and life's just not fair.


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Well I've heard no more from Pri since Monday, when she said they are taking things one day at a time, she thinks the baby is coming. I don't want to bombard her with texts as I think it must be pretty stressful. Hopefully we'll hear some good news soon!

Jack, ahh sorry you're feeling so sad. It took me a while to get it out of my head about being pg, but I was lucky in that I didn't get as far as having a bump. I kind of hit the gym in a big way, determined not to put on weight paranoid that somebody might think I was pg. I have to say, all these cute little tops with high waists that are around at the moment can make anybody look pg, we have pg girls in the office wearing them, and it's not even maternity gear. I'm not buying any!! Poor you. It does get easier I promise. Have you talked to QM about their counselling service? I have heard it's very good.

Caro, how's the 2ww going? I didn't do a test after what my Chinese Dr said, maybe I should have but I was so convinced I wasn't, my af was light, but not that light! I can't bear the disappointment of a negative test, so will wait until my next af is due!

Daffodil, good luck for starting the D/R tomorrow!! Well I'm just about recovering from my personal trainer. He said it would go one of two ways, he'd either be really nice to me as I'd not seen him in a while, or he'd be really horrible to make up for lost time. I discovered nice isn't in his vocabulary! My **** aches!!!

Carmen, dying to hear from you, how are you doing?

Not much news from me, going to France on Saturday to a really nice restaurant we've been to before. I'm tossing up whether or not to drink, will be on day 23 and so according to my dr I shouldn't, but all this abstinence has got me nowhere so far, so one night won't make a difference!!!

Hi to anybody else I've missed
Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Daffodil
Good luck with the d/r! Hope it is all going fine for you and that you do  not get to much nasty side affects!  

Caro 
I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Really hope that it is going to work!  

Jackeen
Sorry to hear you have a bit of a hard time   

Pri 
Not sure if you might read this but hopefully everything is okay with you and the little one   

Olivia 
Congratulations to you and your DP !  

Lou
Have a nice time in France  
It is always difficult to decide what to eat/drink and what not. But I think if you get pregnant the natural way then you don't even know.. However I have been trying to be as healthy as I can be and to stop drinking coffee but I had probably one coffee a week as I luv my coffee!

Hi to everyone else !  

As for me... well I kept my own dairy for the past two cycles and from day 5 onwards there was quite a difference .. I felt nauseous almost all
the time. Didn't wanted to read to much into it because I did not want to get my hopes up.  I didn't want to test at all as I was so afraid that  I had these symptoms and it would be a negative! However this evening my mum is coming over for a long weekend from Holland and I really wanted to give her some news.. so went to Tesco and bought a test... and OMG OMG its a positive!!!!!!!!! I can not believe it as I expected to never see a positive test. I constantly pick it up and have
a look at it again! Can't tell you how happy I am. I really wish this for everyone!!

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just popped in to see if any news from Carmen......


                   

OMG you must be sooo excited.....!!! Congrats to you both!

Must go, late for work
!!
Lots of love
Lou


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Carmen -           

I'm sooooooooo excited and happy for you. When do you go for your early scan? What wonderful news to wake up to this morning. I was just thinking yesterday how it was time for another BFP! Well done - you deserve it.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Jen x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Congratulations Carmen -    . That's brilliant. You kept your symptoms very quiet. Have a lovely time with your Mum - I bet neither of you will be able to stop grinning all weekend.

Caro


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quick one to update you on Pri. She's moved to Epsom hospital, and is still playing the waiting game, still nothing happening so everything is okay for the time being. She sends her love to everybody and thanks you for your good wishes.

Carmen, have you got over the shock yet of your BFP? It's such great news, it really brightened up my day. 

Well, we're off to France later to that lovely restaurant for a bit of spoiling. Trouble is DH has woken up with a sore throat and snotty nose   and I have got a cough starting, and I'm also spotting, so AF is not far behind....     Still, I feel I can relax now and have a glass or two of wine. I just hope DH can taste his food, or it's gonna be a big shame! 

We're off to our friends on Monday for a BBQ, bit of a Bank Holiday Monday tradition, usually lots of alcohol involved, and it goes ahead, rain or shine! 

Must go, lots to do...
Hi to everybody out there, enjoy your weekend.
Love
Lou


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone, 
Just a quick posting to say CONGRATULATIONS to Carmen - that's fantastic news, am so happy for you    

Lou, hope you have a great time in France and your DH is feeling a bit better

Love to everyone else and have a great bank holiday weekend

Love Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Carmen, congratulations, I'm so happy for you.  Don't forget to ring QMH and tell them.  Have you been out to buy your fist PG magasine yet... It's all so exciting.  Rest up and take care, enjoy this fabolous feeling.  

Daffodil, I hope the D/R is going well and you don't have too many side effects, at least the weather has got cooler which must behelping the hot flushes!

Caro, I hope the 2ww are going well for you.  Keep thinking those Positive thoughts. 

Lou, I hope you enjoyed France and managed to sample a little bit of the great food and wine.

I hope Pri and the little one are doing okay, each day must be making her feel happier that the little one is still growing.  

I hope everyone is having a fab weekend.


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the congratulations! Still can not quite believe it!

Caro,
How are you doing? Only 3 more days for you. I have my fingers crossed!   

Lou,
Hope you had a great time in France!   Hope you had a nice BBQ in the rain on Monday.

Jen,
My early scan will be on the 25th of May, on same day I fly to Holland for a long weekend.

Daffodil,
Hows the d/r going?

Hi to everyone else  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone.

What a lot of news to catch up on since I have been away.  I was discharged from Kingston hospital on Friday after a three week stay.  Olivia was born on thursday April26th, 10 weeks early and weighing 2lbs5oz.  She is doing very well now but gave us a scare on her second day when she had to be ventilated for breathing problems and was very unwell.  She now is nearly off any respiratory help, all her IV lines are out and she is managing full feeds of 8mls/hour of my breast milk via an NG tube.  We get to change and wash her and even give her kangaroo cuddles.  She is a little fighter and absolutley gorgeous.  She will stay in hospital unitl she has doubled her weight. Thankyou for your messages.

Jen and Katie: Thanx for your visit.  Who would think that I would be a mommy 24 hours after seeing you.  I felt so well. Now I am at home I would love to meet for a coffee and meet Max and Grace.

Pri: I guess you are still in hospital and holding on.  Every day means a stronger bay.  Now you are at 34 weeks your baby will have lungs ready to take its first breath of fresh air.  hang in there and lots of positive thoughts for your and the baby

Lou: I am amazed at your will power with sticking to the chinese herbs.  How are things going? Do you have a cycle planned.  Hope you had a lovely time in france. Do you have Pri mobile number I would like to text her with encouragement as i know what she is going through.  Could you PM it to me. Did you all meet up last week?

Carmen: Congratulations!!! on your BFP. You must be over the moon. Any PG symptoms yet?

Caro: Good Luck for testing day. Lots of fairy dust coming your way

Daffodil: How is the downregging going?  Not too many side effects i hope. When is EC?

I had written a longer post which got lost.  Bloody computers.

Hello to jackeen, beetle and Raggy also

LOL olivia


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

hi Caro,

Just a quicky I want to wish you good luck for testing!! Hope it is a positive!!   

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your good luck wishes - you are really so kind and thougtful. Well, we have just tested (1 day early as we were trying to hold out but I was really loosing it). It is a !!!! I cannot believe it. Thank you QMR and The Bridge!! I feel so incredibly lucky to have fallen on our first go. I really feared we may never see a Positive test. So, I'll be ringing QMR tomorrow to let them know and ask for a scan date and I think I'll be begging them for more Cyclogest as I'm terrified at the thought of stopping taking them in case it all ends!

Thanks again everyone for your advise and support. You have reaaly helped me through this cycle - especially when I was so unsure of how QMR went about things.

Hope you'll forgive my lack of personals.

Caro xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG ANOTHER BFP!!!
           

CONGRATULATIONS CARO! Wow 2 in a week! Hope for us all!

Will post more tomorrow!

Lou
xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Caro,

Just logged in to see if there is any news from you!!

Brilliant! Another   !! Congratulations to you and your DP !! 

                               

I have asked QMH for more cyclogest but they say you don't need it any more after a BFP.

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

*Caro * - Congratulations       Am soooo happy for you - another BFP at QMH this has to be good news for the rest of us - long may it continue!!!!!

*Olivia * - Congratulations to you too. Glad you are ok and Olivia is getting stronger each day - she is so cute, absolutely gorgeous.

Must dash but just wanted to do a quick posting as we have so much good news at the moment.

Love to all 
Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Congratulations Caro. That is wonderful news.      . 

lol olivia


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Well it's great to go into the weekend with so much good news, especially when the weather is so pants!  

Carmen and Caro, I'm sooo pleased for you both!! Carmen bet you can't wait for your scan on 25th, are you going to tell your family when you get back to Holland or have you already told them all?

Caro, you were so quiet in your 2ww, I was beginning to worry!! When is your scan? 

Olivia, lovely to hear from you at last! Little Olivia is beautiful, so small but so perfect. I can't believe it all happened so quickly. I'll pm you Pri's number, just in case you didn't get my text the other night - my mobile plays up sometimes and I wasn't sure it went through. It would be lovely if we could all meet up soon. It must be strange for you being at home and leaving little Olivia behind, it will be so exciting when you finally take her home!

Daffodil, have you started stimming yet? 

Jack, how are you doing? 

Kate & Jen, it was great to catch up with you the other night. Jen I hope dh survived his poo attack and Kate I hope your dh coped once Grace was zipped up!!

Jen says she's heard from Pri, who is now back at home having complete bed rest, which is good news, so hopefully she can log on soon and give us an update!

Well we had a great time in France last week, ate way too much food, well it was absolutely scrummy and fortunately dh's cold didn't get the better of him! Can't wait to go back there again!!

I'm off to see QM on Tuesday to book myself in for the next cycle. I've been told I can start d/r this cycle! I'm half looking forward to it and half scared witless that it won't work again. After ttc for so long, I can't imagine anything else working, as nothing else has so far. I'm going to see my Chinese dr tomorrow and will book myself in for some more acupuncture.

Anyway, must go as got lots to do! I'm off for a facial later, can't wait!! Hi to anybody else that's out there!!!

Have a great weekend everybody!
Love
Lou


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say congrats to Carmen and Caro!!     Well done, hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!

Been really busy lately so sorry for the fleeting hello a few weeks ago and then disappearing!   My appointment at QM's is tomorrow but will probably not start treatment till later on in the summer as I have a few exams coming up and am a little busy at work. I am trying to set up a photography business. So I'm hoping for July or August, I'm sure it will come quickly. Part of me wants to get on with it and part of me does not want to think about it!  

Hello to all you lovely ladies, hope you're all doing well and keeping everything crossed that Pri's baby stays put a few more weeks.

Love Alli xxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Alli
Just  wanted to say welcome back!! I also have my appointment tomorrow. Good luck with setting up the photography business. I'm jealous! It's a hobby of mine. I was hoping that if I become pg and leave my current job, I might have more time to do it and set up a business myself, but something tells me if I do get pg I'm gonna be too busy!  Good luck tomorrow anyway!!
x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Lou  

How was your appointment? Mine went well, always hard to explain what happened with Alex but on the whole was ok. I've decided to actually start in June so only one month to wait!   I looked at the timings and it doesn't look as if it will clash with anything major. I really just want to get on with it as I've given myself till the end of the year with IVF, I don't think I can take it for too much longer, but hopefully QM will come up trumps!  

Looking forward to maybe cycling together!

Love Alli xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

First of all a HUGE CONGRATS to Carmen and Caro - what wonderful news to come back to    

And to Olivia - what a little beauty she is - and a strong one too - Im so glad she is doing well, and thank u for your message.. I hope and pray her weight doubles soon so she cna be at home with her mummy and daddy where she belongs    

Lou -  so much for your texts and for keeping the girls updated.. Hope u are doing well hun..

A big   to everyone else - sorry cant sit up for too long...

I know Lou has fillled u in but for a little more detail here goes :

Two weeks ago on Friday I started to get quite bad tightenings so called the hospital who advised me to go in for a check up - Was almost midnight... Anyway I went in and they put me on a monitor - to cut a long story short I was contracting every 8-10 mins and my cervix had opened to a 1cm which is very unusual if u havent had a baby before
Anyway they all panicked as they thought baby was on its way - unfortunately at my hospital they do not deliver before 34 weeks and I was only 32+3 so I got rushed by ambulance to Chelsea and Westminster Hospital... after being told at Epsom hospital that my baby only had a 20-25% chance of surviving     They sent a midwife in the ambulance (just in case) and wouldnt allow DH to follow - he quickly made his way there - bless him
Anyway was given steroid injection to help develop the baby's lungs and was put on a drip to slow down my labour - they were great at that hosp - the baby doc came and explained everything and said not to worry as no matter what our baby had a great chance..
Anyway after 3 nights on and off in the delivery suite (contracting every 5-10 mins one day, and every 2-3 mins the next day - still nothing)
Luckily this little one is still hanging in there and after 8 days in hospital they finally allowed me to go home on strict bed rest... They did want me to stay in until little one arrived  
Well we are still hanging in there and he def seems to be behaving now - still getting contractions but not as regular...
I bet after all this he'll probably be two weeks overdue    

So sorry for not being around much but have been thinking of u all - will try to post when I can

Love to u all
Pri..xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Good luck to Alli and Lou on their next cycle we as QMH girls seem to be quite a lucky so hopefully you guys will be next!!  

Pri -
Glad to hear you and the little one are still hanging in there. I will keep everything crossed for you   

Lou
My family already knows as my mum was here on test day. However my DP's his family doesn't know yet as we want to tell them in person.

Next Friday I will fly to Holland and have my scan on the same day. I ask QMH if flying could harm the baby but they said it is fine. However I am a bit nervous to fly. One of my best friends in Holland had been diagnosed with cancer and she is not very good, so I really want to see her. First I didn't want to go but if QMH is saying it is fine then I suppose there is no real need to worry...

Does anyone know how to count the weeks. As we had our embryo's put back on the 20th of April but would that mean that on the 20th I would kinda already have been 2 weeks, taking in account that normally they calculate from your last period? I want to put up a ticker but not sure if I am now 6 weeks or 4.

Hi to everyone else out there!  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Alli

I don't think I've met Alex yet. Today we saw Ebtisam and then Julie. They're both really lovely and it was nice that I'd seen them before. I start sniffing on 28th May and the EC week is expected to be 1st July. I'm still feeling excited but scared at the same time. My FSH level was normal (5) and I'm on 5 amps same as last time. What about you? Will be nice to be cycling with somebody, well you'll only just be slightly behind me I think! I was thinking earlier, it's horrible to have to think 'do I have time to schedule in getting pg?'!! Wish we could just let it happen!  

Pri, it's great to hear from you and sooooo glad you're back home now, for the time being at least. Like you said, I bet he'll be 2 weeks late (now is there a hint in there that you now know what you're having??  ) It must have been a really stressful time for you and DH, thank goodness so far it's all okay, and he's hanging in there. Bet you're not loving the complete bed rest,    knowing what you're like for running around doing stuff! If you fancy visitors to help pass the time let us know!  

Well not much else to say for now (that makes a change..!!)  

I hope everybody is okay?

Love
Lou
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Lou - Seems like u know me too well already... As much as I dont like sitting/lying around I have to for this little one - I dont know for sure if baby is a 'he' but I'm convinced - surely girls are not this troublesome  
Would love to have visitors.. think Jen and Kate are coming over tomorrow.. looking forward to meeting the little ones
Roll on July - Ive got everything crossed for your tx - this is definitely the one hun    

Carmen - I'm sure it will be okay to fly if QM has given u the go ahead.. its only a short flight..
I think u count your weeks from from EC - you're two weeks pg then... dunno if anyone can correct me if Im wrong - I remember the confusion when I was trying to work out my dates - seems like such a long time ago now

Pri..xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Lou- glad FSH came back normal and that your appointment went well - what a relief! Bodes well. Let's cross everything that this is the cycle 

Carmen if you want to calculate your due date, I found http://www.ivf-infertility.com/calc_preg.php quite a good site. Bet you're looking forward to going 'home' and sharing your first scan picture with your family!

Pri- see you later today.

Hi to everyone else.

Sorry for short post - Max is teething and doesn't allow me much time.

Love Jen x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello everyone,
Great to see the board is nice and busy at the moment!!

*Pri * - So glad to hear that everything is ok - make sure you do take it easy now!!! (I'd make the most of it as am sure you will be very busy once the baby arrives!)

*Lou * - Great that your appointment went well and not long before you start sniffing. It looks like you will be about a month behind me as my EC is going to be w/c 4th June. I am going to be on 5 amps this time as well, last time I was only on 3 but they've decided to put it up for this go.

*Jen * - Lovely to hear from you. Looks like you are being kept busy with Max and his teething but bet you are still enjoying every minute of it!

*Carmen * - I hope your trip to Holland goes ok - it will be nice to see your friend despite the circumstances, I'm sure she will really appreciate seeing you. I have heard that there is no problem flying early on in your pregnancy so am sure you will be fine.

*Alli * - Am sure June will be here in no time at all and you can start your treatment. It is hard to schedule IVF, I'm lucky that I work from home and quite near to QMH so it is easy for me to get to all the appointments but I do wonder how people manage when they are working further away.

Not much to report from me - am still d/r and have been having quite bad headaches this time (can't remember if I had them last time but don't think I did). Have my d/r scan next Wednesday (23rd May) and then on to the injections - please, please let it work this time!!!!!

Love to everyone else

Daffodil xxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all   

Daffodil, good to hear from you. I usually get headaches with the D/R and nothing can shift them, but they got better when I started to stim. At least it means it's taking effect I suppose, I'd only be paranoid if I didn't get any side effects!!   Fingers crossed for you on 23/5!!  

Jen, it's still amazing to think that Max is now teething..... wow it only seems like yesterday when you were cycling!  

Pri, well let's hope when baby's born, he'll have had enough of giving you a hard time and will be beautifully behaved!!   

Carmen, I think we must have posted at the same time yesterday, so I didn't see your post. I'm also paranoid about flying. If I get a BFP this time, we will be flying a couple of days after the test date (assuming everything goes to plan with the current timetable!) and I'm panicking about it already. Enough people have told me it's fine though, and won't affect things. At least it's only a short flight anyway. Sorry to hear about your friend with cancer.  

Hi to Olivia, Kate, Alli, Jack, Caro, Beetle and Raggy and anybody else still out there!! 

We're really short staffed in the office and next week will be even shorter staffed... We'll be 2 down for 3 weeks during starting my D/R. I am already stressing about it, and really don't want to be stressed right now!! ARGH, I hope it's not going to go horribly wrong before it's even been given a chance!   Am I being paranoid??

Anyway, enough of my whingeing!
Bye for now
Love
Lou
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jen and Kate -  so much for coming to see me - look forward to next week..  Hope Olivia was ok... 

Lou - Please dont stress - I know its easier said than done, but u really need to think about yourself while going thro the tx, the first few times i had so much going on and was totally stressed - it was only the last time I had to cut everything out and put myself first - the only thing that mattered was the tx..  Can u not try and sort something out at work so that u can get more help?

Daffodil - Sorry you're getting headaches hun - hope they ease off soon... Not long before your d/r scan... 

Hope everyone else is ok too... Not much to report from me, still just resting - was quite sick this afternoon but seem to be better now..  

Pri..xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95832.new#new


----------

